# Gta V, nuovo trailer. Uscita: 17 settembre



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2012)

si continua da quì http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=58536172


----------



## Stex (1 Settembre 2012)

L'altro giorno mi sono imbattuto in un cofanetto con vicecity, Paradise e un altro capitolo forse il 4 o 3...


----------



## Miro (2 Settembre 2012)

Stex ha scritto:


> L'altro giorno mi sono imbattuto in un cofanetto con vicecity, Paradise e un altro capitolo forse il 4 o 3...



Probabilmente era la Trilogy che hanno fatto per PS2 e la vecchia Xbox, che conteneva GTA III, Vice city e San Andreas.


----------



## Canonista (9 Settembre 2012)

Nuovi screen da orgasmo ci sono?


----------



## Miro (9 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Nuovi screen da orgasmo ci sono?



Niente ancora... 

In teoria in queste prossime settimane dovrebbero svelare qualcosa di nuovo, probabilmente il secondo trailer.


----------



## Dottorm (10 Settembre 2012)

si ma io mi sono un po' rotto di sti trailer e schermate.. quando esce si sa o no?


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> si ma io mi sono un po' rotto di sti trailer e schermate.. quando esce si sa o no?



Credo fine 2013


----------



## Canonista (10 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credo fine 2013



'n'gul!


----------



## Miro (10 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credo fine 2013



Mmm, secondo me uscirà prima...primo semestre 2013 penso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Settembre 2012)

io penso Aprile 2013


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credo fine 2013


Neanche fine 2012, fine 2013 ? Dai


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Neanche fine 2012, fine 2013 ? Dai


Eh cosi pare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh cosi pare


 quindi come uscite degne di nota c'è solo Fifa, prossimamente...


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> quindi come uscite degne di nota c'è solo Fifa, prossimamente...


Mmh dipende.... Se ti piace l'NBA c'è anche 2K13 oppure c'è anche Football Manager 13....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2012)

Ribadisco il concetto  poi il prossimo appuntamento ce l'ho a Novembre con due titoloni


----------



## Butcher (13 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> quindi come uscite degne di nota c'è solo Fifa, prossimamente...





C'è Hitman!!! E God of War!


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Settembre 2012)

Le uscite degne di nota non mancano, avete dimenticato anche un certo Tomb Raider o quello di South Park.


----------



## Miro (13 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> quindi come uscite degne di nota c'è solo Fifa, prossimamente...





Resident Evil 6, AC III, NBA 2K13, Dishonored....ce n'è di roba.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2012)

Hitman e AC uscendo a Novembre non li ho inclusi nel "prossimamente" infatti sopra lo specifico che a Novembre ci sono due appuntamenti  il resto non mi interessa.


----------



## cris (14 Settembre 2012)

hitman è da SE-GHE 

assassin creed, be


----------



## Sesfips (15 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> hitman è da SE-GHE
> 
> assassin creed, be



Black ops 2


----------



## Canonista (17 Settembre 2012)

Ma il famoso trailer quando uscirà?


----------



## Miro (17 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma il famoso trailer quando uscirà?



Non si sa  la Rockstar dopo gli ultimi screenshot (26 Agosto) disse che avrebbe rivelato altre notizie sul gioco entro poche settimane, siamo a quasi un mese dalle immagini e ancora non hanno mostrato un chezzo.


----------



## Harvey (17 Settembre 2012)

Proprio prima leggevo questo a proposito del Tokyo Game Show (20-23 settembre):



> Novità assoluta è la partecipazione di Rockstar Games con un piccolo stand. La casa di GTA ha saltato sia l'E3 che la Gamescom, ma a quanto pare sarà per la prima volta tra gli espositori del Tokyo Game Show. Ufficialmente sarà per promuovere la pubblicazione giapponese di Max Payne 3 e Grand Theft Auto III Anniversary, ma vuoi vedere che non spunti il tanto bramato nuovo trailer di Grand Theft Auto V?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Settembre 2012)

speriamo dai almeno il trailer


----------



## Vinz (18 Settembre 2012)

La Take Two Interactive ha indetto una conferenza stampa per il 20, qualcuno pensa che potrebbero parlare anche della data di rilascio di Gta


----------



## Miro (18 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> La Take Two Interactive ha indetto una conferenza stampa per il 20, qualcuno pensa che potrebbero parlare anche della data di rilascio di Gta



Di solito queste conferenze sono prettamente riguardanti il lato finanziario (le fanno per confrontarsi con gli azonisti)...secondo me non diranno nulla, anche se ci spero ovviamente.


----------



## Miro (21 Ottobre 2012)

GTA V sarà la cover story del Gameinformer di Novembre, quindi finalmente avremo notizie fresche, era ora cazzò.


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2012)

Intanto mi sono preso PS3 e GTA IV  niente male


----------



## Dottorm (23 Ottobre 2012)

Di grazia comunque... quando uscirà mai sto belin di gioco??????

ps [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION]: alla fine l'hai presa quindi? grande


----------



## Miro (23 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Intanto mi sono preso PS3 e GTA IV  niente male



Sonaro  vabbè ti sei salvato in corner con GTA  prendi anche le espansioni, meritano tanto quanto il gioco di base.



Dottorm ha scritto:


> Di grazia comunque... quando uscirà mai sto belin di gioco??????
> 
> ps [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION]: alla fine l'hai presa quindi? grande



Per me Aprile-Maggio 2013, non più tardi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2012)

forse a Novembre esce un altro trailer

hai fatto bene Jino!


----------



## Jino (23 Ottobre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Di grazia comunque... quando uscirà mai sto belin di gioco??????
> 
> ps @Jino: alla fine l'hai presa quindi? grande



Si ho preso quella da 500GB, a 274€ con FIFA 13 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Miro ha scritto:


> Sonaro  vabbè ti sei salvato in corner con GTA  prendi anche le espansioni, meritano tanto quanto il gioco di base.
> 
> 
> 
> Per me Aprile-Maggio 2013, non più tardi.



Quanto costano le espansioni?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2012)

io le espansioni non le ho prese...meritano?


----------



## Miro (23 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ho preso quella da 500GB, a 274€ con FIFA 13
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Esiste in commercio la Trilogy comprendente GTA IV e le espansioni, se no esiste anche il disco con solo le 2 espansioni, oppure le puoi comprare singolarmente sul Playstation Store ma non so dirti il prezzo.

Nel mio negozio il disco con le espansioni costa 29.90 nuovo,19.90 usato.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io le espansioni non le ho prese...meritano?



Assolutamente...in particolar modo The Ballad of Gay Tony (la seconda espansione).


----------



## Miro (24 Ottobre 2012)

Primo artwork ufficiale direttamente dalla Rockstar:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)













In più nella notizia parlano di "Lots of info coming next month", ci siamo finalmente !! 

GTAV Artwork: Pest Control | Rockstar Games


----------



## Miro (28 Ottobre 2012)

Un dipendente Sony ha "leakato" questo cartellone











Dove si vedono un artwork nuovo (il tizio col cane), le console su cui uscirà il gioco (PS3 e 360) ma soprattutto uno "SPRING 2013" come data di uscita


----------



## Butcher (28 Ottobre 2012)

Hype a 10000000!!!


----------



## Degenerate X (28 Ottobre 2012)

No vabbè qui ci vuole un autotreno di fazzoletti.


----------



## cris (28 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Ottobre 2012)

dai non vedo l'ora!


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ho giusto il tempo di godermi appieno il 4


----------



## cris (28 Ottobre 2012)

Credo sarà il gioco che porrà fine alla mia vita sociale


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Ottobre 2012)

Primavera 2013


----------



## Miro (30 Ottobre 2012)

Altri cartelloni leakati


----------



## Harvey (30 Ottobre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Altri cartelloni leakati



L'artwork del primo cartellone  Lo voglio sul desktop


----------



## Miro (30 Ottobre 2012)

ANNUNCIATO UFFICIALMENTE!!!   
Grand Theft Auto V is Coming Spring 2013 | Rockstar Games






ROTFL La parodia dell'iPhone


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2012)

ritorna il vecchio delirante GTA 

aerei, carri armati, quad, roie, deliri vari


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Ottobre 2012)

sto già tenendo in cassaforte i soldini per prenderlo


----------



## Miro (1 Novembre 2012)

Presunta immagine in-game, molto probabilmente vera:






Inoltre pare che a giorni rilasceranno il secondo trailer


----------



## Miro (1 Novembre 2012)

Altre immagini degli artwork


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Novembre 2012)

Ibernatemi. Vi prego.


----------



## Miro (1 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Miro (1 Novembre 2012)

Dio santissimo
















E chi resiste fino alla prossima primavera?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Novembre 2012)

non possono deluderci...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Novembre 2012)

Non ci deluderanno.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Novembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


>



ma lei è kate upton????


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Novembre 2012)

sembra poprio kate upton


----------



## cris (4 Novembre 2012)

no va be ma come faccio ad aspettare primavera


----------



## Miro (4 Novembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma lei è kate upton????



Probabilmente si sono basati su di lei per fare l'artwork, non credo però che Kate Upton sia nel cast delle voci/attori per GTA V, se è questo che intendi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2012)

io ho trovato alcune informazioni

- Il giocatore veste i panni di Albert DeSilva, un personaggio metà americano e metà portoricano.
- Albert ha 42 anni, è divorziato e ha due figli.
- Il gioco pare ispirarsi per alcune cose alla serie "Breaking Bad", in quanto Albert finisce per dedicarsi al crimine in età matura, come il protagonista del telefilm.
- Talvolta si controlla anche Dougie Vejo, un giovane criminale appena arrivato a Los Santos.
- Los Santos è l'unica città di grandi dimensioni nel gioco, ma è circondata da località più piccole tutto intorno.
- Grove Street fa il proprio ritorno, ma Carl e Sweet non saranno nel gioco.
- Albert ha perso tutti i propri risparmi a causa di una truffa.
- E' possibile di nuovo acquistare degli appartamenti.
- Il personaggio può essere modificato per quanto concerne abiti, capelli e barba, ma non è possibile applicargli dei tatuaggi né farlo diventare più grosso.
- Uno o più personaggi di GTA IV potrebbero tornare.
- E' possibile di nuovo modificare le auto.
- Tornano i Lovefist!!!, anche se ora la band si chiama "Jezzies".
- Sono stati confermati per il gioco i brani "My Michelle" (Guns and Roses), "Magic Power" (Triumph), "California Dreaming" (The Beach Boys) e "Beautiful" (Snoop Dogg featuring Pharrell).
- I nuovi minigame includono il golf, il tennis e il surf.
- Gli eventi mostrati nel trailer si verificano nella missione "Alimony".


aggiungo che oggi dovrebbero mettere il secondo trailer!


----------



## Harvey (5 Novembre 2012)

Trailer nuovamente rimandato a quanto ho letto...


----------



## Miro (5 Novembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io ho trovato alcune informazioni
> 
> - Il giocatore veste i panni di Albert DeSilva, un personaggio metà americano e metà portoricano.
> - Albert ha 42 anni, è divorziato e ha due figli.
> ...



Boiate...

Per quanto riguarda il trailer, presumo arriverà in questa settimana, se non fosse così avremo comunque notizie fresche per l'8 Novembre, visto che uscirà il GameInformer dedicato a GTA V.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Boiate...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il trailer, presumo arriverà in questa settimana, se non fosse così avremo comunque notizie fresche per l'8 Novembre, visto che uscirà il GameInformer dedicato a GTA V.



meglio, preferisco un personaggiod i 20-30 anni


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Novembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io ho trovato alcune informazioni
> 
> - Il giocatore veste i panni di Albert DeSilva, un personaggio metà americano e metà portoricano.
> - Albert ha 42 anni, è divorziato e ha due figli.
> ...


----------



## Miro (5 Novembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> meglio, preferisco un personaggiod i 20-30 anni



L'unica cosa probabilmente vera tra tutte quelle fesserie è il discorso su più personaggi utilizzabili, forse avremo protagonisti multipli (io onestamente spero di no).


----------



## Miro (6 Novembre 2012)

Trailer 2 in arrivo il 14 Novembre.


----------



## Degenerate X (6 Novembre 2012)

Credo che sarà il gioco della STORIA.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Novembre 2012)

finalmente c'è una data...mercoledì prossimo vediamo il secondo trailer


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Novembre 2012)

Sarà un giocone. Ne sono certo. Ma è vero che sarà presente anche Tommy Vercetti?


----------



## Miro (7 Novembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Sarà un giocone. Ne sono certo.* Ma è vero che sarà presente anche Tommy Vercetti?*



No, non ci saranno personaggi dei vecchi GTA, forse al massimo qualcuno del IV, scordatevi però il ritorno di Tommy CJ e compagnia cantante.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Novembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> No, non ci saranno personaggi dei vecchi GTA, forse al massimo qualcuno del IV, scordatevi però il ritorno di Tommy CJ e compagnia cantante.


Allora era una bufala che girava. Ma tanto questo GTA sarà comunque mio.


----------



## Miro (8 Novembre 2012)

Altra immagine:







In più entro stasera altre news, visto che oggi esce il GameInformer.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Novembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Sarà un giocone. Ne sono certo. Ma è vero che sarà presente anche Tommy Vercetti?



appena ho letto Tommy Vercetti mi sono venuti i brividi...il mio personaggio preferito dei Videogame


----------



## Miro (8 Novembre 2012)

The long wait is over at last. With the December issue, Grand Theft Auto V fans can pore over every detail we could get about Rockstar Games' highly anticipated sequel. Over the course of 18 pages (our biggest cover story yet!), we introduce the three main protagonists, discuss the groundbreaking way you use them, and explore the reimagined Los Santos – the biggest open world Rockstar has created to date. The massive feature also divulges and dissects many more aspects of the game fans won't want to miss.







Tre protagonisti


----------



## Shallappalla (8 Novembre 2012)

Speriamo si torni al beneamato ****eggio di San Andreas, tempo per fare le cose ne hanno avuto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Novembre 2012)

tra protagonisti???? uno più pazzo dell'altro...dai deve essere un gioco infinito


----------



## Aphex (8 Novembre 2012)

> Le informazioni derivano da un evento tenutosi a New York a cui Multiplayer.it ha partecipato in esclusiva, come unico sito videoludico italiano presente. Per questioni di accordi sull'embargo, il nostro speciale, contenente tutte le informazioni raccolte a New York dagli inviati, verrà pubblicato il 12 novembre in mattinata, dunque intanto andiamo con le informazioni tratte da Game Informer ma per poter leggere un coverage ancora più completo sulle pagine di Multiplayer.it raccomandiamo caldamente di segnarvi la data di lunedì prossimo e farvi trovare puntuali sul sito.
> 
> Ecco dunque quanto emerso finora sul prossimo blockbuster Rockstar. Cominciamo dalla copertina ufficiale della rivista, visibile qua sotto: il disegno presenta tre personaggi affiancati, cosa che fa pensare alla possibilità di utilizzare tre diversi protagonisti all'interno della storia. Altre informazioni in arrivo, questa news verrà aggiornata con quanto emerge in queste ore da Game Informer.
> Confermata la presenza di tre protagonisti diversi, che agiranno all'interno del più grande ambiente di gioco open world mai creato da Rockstar.
> ...


----------



## BB7 (8 Novembre 2012)

*IL* gioco.​


----------



## Miro (8 Novembre 2012)

Vabbè, eiaculazioni copiose e potenti 

Qui gli scan del GameInformer

http://fast1195.imgur.com/grand_theft_auto_5_gi_reveal

Roba da cambiarsi le mutande.


----------



## Butcher (8 Novembre 2012)

Sto diventando cieco


----------



## Miro (9 Novembre 2012)

Carrellata di screenshot

I tre protagonisti ( da destra a sinistra: Michael, Trevor e Franklin)












Primo piano di Trevor






Michael che scala un palazzo






L'elicottero Buzzard di GTA IV ritorna anche nel V






Qui un riassunto dell'articolo di GameInformer fatto da GTA-Series.com:

Nel gioco si potranno controllare 3 protagonisti diversi: Michael, Trevor e Franklin. È possibile cambiare personaggio in qulasiasi momento del gioco.
Michael è un rapinatore di banche "in pensione" che vive sotto il programma di protezioni testminoni grazie ad un accordo con l'FIB. Nonostante la vita apparentemente idilliaca, Michael non è felice in quanto sua moglie, Amanda, spende tutti i suoi risparmi. Inoltre non ha la più pallida idea di come comunicare con i suoi due figli, Tracy e Jimmy.
In una cutscene con Michael descritta dalla rivista, vediamo questo personaggio interagire con la moglie (che sta per uscire con la sua Sentinel XS per fare shopping con la carta di credito di Michael) e sua figlia Tracy, il quale gioca e danza con un videogioco in stile Just Dance.
Michael quindi decide di uscire di casa usando la bicicletta e facendo un giro nel vicinato - mostrando l'incredibile grafica del gioco, tra prati ben curati con irrigatori, colline, villette e un autosalone.
La zona di Beverly Hills nel gioco viene chiamata Rockford Hills.
È possibile cambiare personaggio in qualsiasi momento (se non siamo in missione) da un menu veloce. Quando si cambia personaggio, la visuale si sposta in alto in stile Google Earth, zoomando poi verso la locazione del personaggio scelto. In questo caso c'è Trevor, che vive in una vecchia roulotte in una zona desertica della mappa. Quando Rockstar ha cambiato personaggio, Trevor viene presentato mentre si trova nella toilette per una coraggiosa battaglia contro la costipazione.
Trevor ha una personalità maniacale. Nell'anteprima lo si è visto entrare in un furgone chiamato Bodhi che somiglia ad una Jeep Wrangler JK.
Blaine County è una regione desertica piena di motociclisti e gente poco affidabile.
Ai controlli di Trevor, Rockstar comincia a provocare un po' di danni. Trevor prende una tanica di benzina e la sparge intorno ad un furgone parcheggiato creando una traccia sufficientemente lontana dal veicolo. Quando ha preso l'accendino e dato fuoco alla benzina, si è vista la fiamma partire dalla posizione di Trevor fino a circondare l'intero furgone, che ha preso fuoco prima dalle ruote (facendole esplodere) e poi creando un'enorme esplosione del veicolo.
Il terzo protagonista, Franklin, si trova a Vespucci Beach (una Venice Beach reinventata). È in cerca dell'auto che deve riprendere per il suo boss, una 9F, l'equivalente GTA di una Audi R8.
I negozi di armi Ammu-Nation ritornano in questo capitolo.
Michael, Trevor e Franklin hanno le proprie personalità, motivazioni e abilità. Quando non li controlliamo, loro si occuperanno dei loro impegni giornalieri e saremo sorpresi nel scoprire in cosa si stavano cimentando nel momento in cui decidiamo di prenderne il controllo.
La mappa di GTA V è grande come i mondi di Red Dead Redemption, San Andreas e Grand Theft Auto IV messi insieme (includendo interni ed esterni). Ci sono tra gli ambienti più variegiati, spiagge, vigneti, un'area selvatica che circonda il monte Chiliad (un monte tutto esplorabile), una regione simile a Salton Sea, una base militare e ovviamente le colline suburbane fino al centro di Los Santos.
Con le attrezzature da subacqueo è possibile anche esplorare il fondo dell'oceano, che è dettagliato dalle profondità fino alle rive di Los Santos.
Tra i veicoli confermati ci sono le BMX, mountain bike, moto, motocross, una grande varietà di auto e camion, elicotteri, aerei, ATV e Jetski. Per volare nei cieli di Los Santos non si dovrà neanche aspettare, in quanto Trevor è un veterano del Vietnam con esperienza di volo. Basterà solo trovare un aereo e cominciare a volare.
Ciò che porta questi tre personaggi così diversi ad unirsi, è la ricerca per l'onnipotente dollaro. Ogni personaggio ha una storia tutta sua, ma la narrativa di GTA V è arricchita da rapine complesse e a più livelli rispetto alla singola missione "Three Leaf Clover" di GTA IV. Le rapine infatti saranno un tema importante del gioco.
Le diversità delle missioni saranno anche date dalle differenze di personalità dei protagonisti e dalla possibilità di prendere i controlli con i personaggi che partecipano alla missione.
Le attività in gioco saranno caratterizzate da minigiochi e missioni secondarie più sofisticate rispetto al passato. Insieme ai protagonisti, verranno utilizzati anche i propri cari - come la famiglia di Michael, gli amici di Franklin o con Trevor e la possibilità di avere accesso agli aerei fin da subito. Si potrà scegliere l'azione, facendosi coinvolgere in una sparatoria, o semplicemente fare yoga in un minigioco. Si potranno fare molte attività nel gioco e durante la storia, in un modo più interessante e divertente.
La personalizzazione in GTA V per il look dei personaggi non sarà in stile RPG come già visto in San Andreas. Non potremo far ingrassare o dimagrire i personaggi, ma potremo sempre cambiare i vestiti.
Come in GTA IV, anche in GTA V ci sarà "l'intrattenimento dentro l'intrattenimento", facendo riferimento agli show televisivi che abbiamo amato in GTA IV.
Tra le attività che si potranno fare in GTA V, ci sarà lo yoga, i triathlon, corse in Jet Ski, base jumping, tennis e golf. I minigiochi saranno molto più sofisticati rispetto al passato.
A causa della natura complessa dei personaggi (e al fatto stesso che ci sono tre personaggi), non ci saranno incontri amorosi come visto in GTA IV tra Niko e le varie ragazze. Sicuramente verrà re-introdotto in futuro, ma non in GTA V.
Anche se non ci saranno ragazze con cui uscire, si potrà trascorrere il tempo con i propri amici. Alcuni dei personaggi con cui si potrà interagire sono:
- Lamar: Il folle amico di Franklin. È ambizioso, divertente e lunatico.
- Jimmy: Il figlio di Michael. Un ragazzo di vent'anni un po' pigro, che fuma e si lamenta continuamente. La relazione con il padre è molto confusa - qualcosa che non si è mai vista in un gioco GTA o in qualsiasi altro gioco finora. Nel gioco ci sarà molta interazione con la famiglia, qualcosa di fresco, nuovo e anche strano.
- Ron: Il miglior amico di Trevor - sebbene sia strano che un personaggio come Trevor possa avere amici. Un uomo paranoico sulle cospirazioni e i complotti, terrorizzato anche dal fatto che deve trascorrere il suo tempo insieme a quel pazzo maniaco di Trevor.
- Amanda: La moglie di Michael. Ha una personalità molto forte e mai vista in una GTA fino ad ora. È legata a suo marito grazie al passato, anche se ormai non può più sopportarlo.
Rockstar conferma che alcuni personaggi di GTA IV e Episodes from Liberty City potrebbero fare una comparsa in GTA V, ma non aspettatevi personaggi importanti quali Niko Bellic o qualsiasi altro della vecchia trilogia GTA. "I cinque GTA per PS2 appartengono ad un loro universo, mentre ora parliamo di un universo in alta definizione, quindi non possono co-esistere. Non vedrete mai più CJ o Tommy Vercetti. Ora sono solo miti di un passato e un mondo che non esiste più".
Nel gioco i soldi verranno utilizzati di più rispetto a GTA IV. L'economia di GTA V è più vibrante e divertente, anche dopo che si è completato il gioco. Non ci saranno proprietà e case da comprare, ma ci sarà tanta altra roba.
In GTA V, sarà di nuovo presente il concetto di "telefono al centro del mondo", ma a differenza di GTA IV, non si riceveranno continue chiamate dai propri amici. Molte attività che prima esistevano solo attraverso il cellulare, ora saranno disponibili attraverso la mappa di gioco.
Il telefono sarà più contemporaneo, quindi lo si potrà utilizzare anche per accedere ad Internet.
Gli incontri casuali di GTA IV faranno ritorno in GTA V. In un esempio, Franklin, guidando attraverso Vespucci Beach, incontra un predicatore vestito da Gesù. Questa volta, rispetto al passato, si potrà interagire di più in questi incontri. I movimenti di questi personaggi infatti sono stati catturati attraverso il motion-capture e i dialoghi sono più approfonditi. Incontrare i pedoni per strada e interagirci non è mai stato così divertente.
Le missioni saranno più dinamiche. I giocatori potrebbero ritrovarsi con scenari diversi che possono scegliere di ignorare o interagire. Per esempio, mentre si guida attraverso le campagne, ci si può imbattere in un'auto ferma sul lato della strada e un autostoppista che chiede un passaggio. Starà al giocatore decidere se fermarsi e dare un'occhiata. In un altro esempio, nel deserto, ci si può imbattere in due auto ferme e un mucchio di cadaveri attorno. Il giocatore potrà decidere se "investigare" sullo scenario o no.
Se invece siamo a Los Santos e vediamo in giro un furgone blindato, potremo decidere di attaccarlo per farci un po' di grana. Oppure, possiamo inseguire il tizio che ha appena scippato una vecchietta.
Rockstar non ha rivelato nulla riguardo il multiplayer, ovviamente dovremo aspettare per i primi dettagli ufficiali.
Durante l'anteprima, in una missione che coinvolge tutti e tre i protagonisti, si è visto il sistema di gestione dei personaggi durante il gioco. Il giocatore può infatti cambiare personaggio attraverso un menu radiale, e la transizione avviene in maniera immediata. In questo modo si può gestire la missione da diversi prospettive - per esempio si possono eliminare nemici all'esterno dell'edificio utilizzando il personaggio che si trova all'esterno, per poi ritornare all'interno utilizzando il secondo personaggio. In questo modo, le rapine e le missioni a più livelli e più prospettive saranno più intriganti e adrenaliniche.
Come in GTA IV, il cast di voci non sarà composto da celebrità, ma da "qualità".
L'intelligenza artificiale è stata migliorata con azioni più dinamiche e vibranti. Al mattino, in East Los Santos, si possono vedere per esempio i giardinieri e gli addetti alle pulizie prendere l'autobus, e ritrovarli poi durante il resto della giornata a lavorare nei giardini e nelle strade di "Beverly Hills".
Come qualsiasi altra area di gioco in superficie, anche le profondità dell'oceano hanno lo stesso livello di dettaglio. Si potrà esplorare l'oceano e ammirare canyon rocciosi, burroni profondi e barriere coralline.
In GTA IV, grazie alla tecnologia RAGE del 2009, Rockstar era riuscita a creare una distanza di visuale lunga 1.5 Km. Ora, in GTA V, sarà possibile vedere la montagna più lontana dalla parte opposta della mappa, a diversi chilometri di distanza in più.
I personaggi, seppur diversi, saranno comunque legati tra loro narrativamente. Per esempio, la storia di Michael si svilupperà ed avanzerà insieme a quella di Trevor, seppur in maniera diversa, e tra le varie storie ci saranno dei punti di incontro tra i personaggi.


QUI invece potete leggervi l'intero articolo tradotto in italiano.


----------



## robs91 (9 Novembre 2012)

Hype a mille


----------



## cris (9 Novembre 2012)

qua cè da godere come i maiali,  cazzeggio ignorante


----------



## Harvey (9 Novembre 2012)

Ok devo sistemare gli aspetti significativi della mia vita prima della primavera 2013, poi non ci sarà più tempo...


----------



## Jino (9 Novembre 2012)

Sembra promettere decisamente bene


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sembra promettere decisamente bene



benissimo


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Novembre 2012)

Ho letto fino Google Earth, è meglio che non continuo.


----------



## Brain84 (10 Novembre 2012)

Sarà il GTA definitivo secondo me. Addio vita sociale per molti mesi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Novembre 2012)

ma come hanno fatto a fare soltanto Los Santos più grande di RDR, San Andreas e GTA IV messe insieme? poi ci sono altre città giusto?
però non mi piace il fatto che non si possono acquistare case...a Vice City avevo comprato tutto quello che c'era


----------



## Harvey (10 Novembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma come hanno fatto a fare soltanto Los Santos più grande di RDR, San Andreas e GTA IV messe insieme? poi ci sono altre città giusto?
> però non mi piace il fatto che non si possono acquistare case...a Vice City avevo comprato tutto quello che c'era



Non ci saranno altre città, solo aree extraurbane.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Novembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Non ci saranno altre città, solo aree extraurbane.



ok grazie...beh sarà cmq una mappa infinita
già mi ci vedo a girare sulle spiagge con la moto come a Vice City, oppure per le strade campagnole come a San Andreas...i 3 protagonisti mi sembrano cazzutti ci sarà da divertirsi


----------



## Miro (12 Novembre 2012)

Altre immagini fresche di giornata



























E Mercoledì arriva il secondo trailer!


----------



## robs91 (12 Novembre 2012)

Novità interessanti
http://multiplayer.it/articoli/110975-grand-theft-auto-v-chi-fa-da-se-fa-per-tre.html


----------



## Canonista (12 Novembre 2012)

Roba da pu.gnette


----------



## Shallappalla (12 Novembre 2012)

Che faccia ignorante c'ha Trevor?!?!?!?


----------



## Miro (12 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Butcher (12 Novembre 2012)

Nuove info 

• Multiplayer e missioni:
I personaggi potranno essere selezionati attraverso un menù radiale.
Il cambio di personaggi durante le missioni sarà parzialmente imposto dal gioco.
La storia si svilupperà attraverso cinque o sei rapine "importanti".
Le missioni saranno lunghe e complesse. Ci saranno diversi finali in base alle scelte del giocatore. La tipologia delle missioni varierà da attentati dinamitardi, infiltrazioni, recupero ostaggi, invasioni, fughe e rapine. Come nei precedenti GTA, saranno presenti le missioni secondarie come Taxi, Ambulance, e Vigilante ma non saranno "identiche" a quelle vecchie.
Le musiche cambieranno dinamicamente durante le missioni in base all'azione su schermo.
Non si potranno fare le missioni single player in cooperativa, ma saranno implementati modelli multiplayer coop a parte.
Il multiplayer sarà rivalutato rispetto ai titoli precedenti. Saranno presenti moltissimi contenuti per tenere i giocatori "occupati".

• Mondo:
L'intera mappa potrà essere esplorata fin dall'inizio.
Sono confermati le cave sottomarine e la possibilità di esplorare il fondale marino (previo l'uso dell'equipaggiamento da sub).
Il California’s Salt Sea verrà rinominato in Alamo Sea.
Ci sarà un ecosistema funzionante con animali selvatici. Confermata la presenza di cani selvatici.

• Radio
Le stazioni radio trasmetteranno news e previsioni meteo.
"Radio Love” è una delle stazioni confermate.

• Meccaniche di gioco:
Il sistema delle coperture dal fuoco è stato migliorato e ora il ripararsi nei conflitti a fuoco sarà molto importante.
E' stato riscritto interamente il motore fisico del gioco.


----------



## BB7 (12 Novembre 2012)

rasponi a due mani


----------



## Jino (12 Novembre 2012)

Non vedo l'ora


----------



## Miro (12 Novembre 2012)

I gestacci


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Novembre 2012)

La mappa gigante è quello che volevo, ******* le missioni impiegherò mesi a esplorarla a cazzeggio


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Novembre 2012)

Uscire a primavera significa appena prima della sessione estiva degli esami!!! Perchè attentate alla mia carriera ????


----------



## Miro (13 Novembre 2012)

Domani ore 17:00 appuntamento per il secondo trailer.


----------



## Miro (14 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Butcher (14 Novembre 2012)

No vabbè


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Novembre 2012)

Trevor già idolo assoluto


----------



## Miro (14 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Trevor già idolo assoluto








And not a single fuck was given that day.


----------



## Butcher (14 Novembre 2012)

miro ha scritto:


> and not a single fuck was given that day.



i d o l o!!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Novembre 2012)

Ennesimo capolavoro sicuro, speriamo che sia più vicino a Vice City e a San Andreas, il IV alla fin fine era poca roba, anche se come primo capitolo next-gen ci stava.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Novembre 2012)

Roba da elicotteri!


----------



## Lollo7zar (14 Novembre 2012)

il treno  non vedo l'ora di guidarlo e farlo deragliare


----------



## Miro (14 Novembre 2012)

Se non siete pratici con l'inglese, ecco qui il secondo trailer sottotitolato in italiano.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Novembre 2012)

fantastico...ma quindi ci sono pure i cani?


----------



## BB7 (15 Novembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> fantastico...ma quindi ci sono pure i cani?



Si e da quello che ho letto forse ci saranno anche altri animali selvatici


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Novembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Si e da quello che ho letto forse ci saranno anche altri animali selvatici



ahahah che figata...giri per la città e vieni rincorso da un pitbull


----------



## Miro (15 Novembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> fantastico...ma quindi ci sono pure i cani?



Ci saranno di sicuro ma non è ancora chiaro se possano anche essere uccisi.

Per quanto riguarda altri animali, sembra che nel trailer ci sia pure un orso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Novembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ci saranno di sicuro ma non è ancora chiaro se possano anche essere uccisi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda altri animali, sembra che nel trailer ci sia pure un orso



speriamo di si, sennò che l'hanno fatti a fa...non c'è divertimento


----------



## BB7 (15 Novembre 2012)

sarebbe epico poter addestrare il cane per attaccare la gente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Novembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> sarebbe epico poter addestrare il cane per attaccare la gente



ahahah magari al mare...quindi c'è la possibilità di girare tranquillo in montagna, con una ferrari e all'improvviso finisci contro un orso...l'auto distrutta, l'orso ancora vivo, scendi dall'auto e lo spari


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Novembre 2012)

Uccidere animale? Uccidere animali? Uccidere animali?

hmm


----------



## Heisenberg (15 Novembre 2012)

Magari si potesse uccidere animali, anche se secondo me sarà possibile uccidere solo quelli selvatici. Però ficata.


----------



## Vinz (16 Novembre 2012)

Beh, nel quarto si potevano ammazzare i piccioni, non vedo perchè non si possano abbattere pure i cani


----------



## Butcher (16 Novembre 2012)

Non vedo perché non si potrebbe! Tipo Red Dead Redemption.
E io sborr.o...


----------



## Miro (24 Dicembre 2012)

Regalo natalizio dalla Rockstar, 5 nuovi screenshot:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)
































Manca sempre meno ormai all'uscita!


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Dicembre 2012)

Che spettacolo!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Dicembre 2012)

il cane nella seconda immagine


----------



## Doctore (24 Dicembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Magari si potesse uccidere animali, anche se secondo me sarà possibile uccidere solo quelli selvatici. Però ficata.


un po malato


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Dicembre 2012)

il cane,lo squalo,il dirigibile  potrei morire


----------



## 2515 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Il 4 l'ho finito senza trucchi, che soddisfazione. Lo farò anche con questo! (andare a prostitute e ammazzarle subito dopo è un modo facile per procurarsi un po' di soldiXD)
Ricordo anche il Vice City. Discoteca a una stanza, ci tiravo una granata, uscivo, boom, entravo. 50 morti e tutti i soldi per me. XD (sì, poi dovevo uscire col bazooka perché gli sbirri arrivavano subito, ma è sempre piacevole.)


----------



## Ale (1 Gennaio 2013)

ho disdetto tutti gli impegni di MArzo...saro molto impegnato


----------



## Miro (1 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Il 4 l'ho finito senza trucchi, che soddisfazione. Lo farò anche con questo! (andare a prostitute e ammazzarle subito dopo è un modo facile per procurarsi un po' di soldiXD)
> Ricordo anche il Vice City. Discoteca a una stanza, ci tiravo una granata, uscivo, boom, entravo. 50 morti e tutti i soldi per me. XD (sì, poi dovevo uscire col bazooka perché gli sbirri arrivavano subito, ma è sempre piacevole.)



Il Malibu  con tutti che danzavano al ritmo di questa canzone, e simil-Village People che ballavano sul palco






LEGGENDARIO  



Ale ha scritto:


> ho disdetto tutti gli impegni di MArzo...saro molto impegnato



Hai fatto male i calcoli, perchè al 99.9% il gioco uscirà a fine Aprile/metà Maggio


----------



## Ale (1 Gennaio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Il Malibu  con tutti che danzavano al ritmo di questa canzone, e simil-Village People che ballavano sul palco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se nn sbaglio uscirà intorno al 8 marzo


----------



## vota DC (1 Gennaio 2013)

Ma mica uscirà ultrasemplificato come lo era il 4 rispetto a San Andreas e Vice City? Sembrava di tornare alla versione base del terzo capitolo!


----------



## Miro (1 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> se nn sbaglio uscirà intorno al 8 marzo



No, è impossibile che esca a Marzo, toglierebbe vendite a Bioshock Infinite.



vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma mica uscirà ultrasemplificato come lo era il 4 rispetto a San Andreas e Vice City? Sembrava di tornare alla versione base del terzo capitolo!



In che senso ultrasemplificato? se intendi come difficoltà di gioco, io onestamente spero introducano i livelli di difficoltà.


----------



## Miro (7 Gennaio 2013)

Pare ( parole scritte sul profilo Twitter della Rockstar San Diego) che in GTA V non ci sarà più il parlato inglese con i sottotitoli, ma che ci sarà il doppiaggio in italiano e che Rocco Siffredi sarà il doppiatore di uno dei 3 protagonisti.

Ho screenato i tweet:


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Gennaio 2013)

Madò


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2013)

dovrebbe essere un fake


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Sarebbe da ***** tremende un doppiaggio in italiano.


----------



## Freddy Manson (7 Gennaio 2013)

Mi auguro che sia, come al solito, in lingua madre e solamente sottotitolato nella nostra lingua. Non riesco proprio ad immaginarlo parlato in italiano, in inglese è tutta un'altra cosa IMHO.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che sia, come al solito, in lingua madre e solamente sottotitolato nella nostra lingua. Non riesco proprio ad immaginarlo parlato in italiano, in inglese è tutta un'altra cosa IMHO.


Io non credo alla notizia, però se così fosse penso che nelle opzioni potrai selezionare anche la lingua del parlato e quella dei sottotitoli separatamente.


----------



## Miro (7 Gennaio 2013)

Per fortuna o purtroppo è un fake  secondo me meglio così, il doppiaggio in italiano avrebbe influito troppo sulla caratterizzazione dei personaggi, specie riguardo Franklin (il nero).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2013)

basta che fanno dei sottotitoli leggibili


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Gennaio 2013)

Effettivamente aveva l'aria del fake e meno male che è così.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ma quando esce??? Quanto se la tirano alla rockstar uff...


----------



## Vinz (31 Gennaio 2013)

Rockstar Games ha annunciato la data di uscita di GTA V: 17 settembre 2013


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Rockstar Games ha annunciato la data di uscita di GTA V: 17 settembre 2013



Eiaculo.


----------



## Degenerate X (31 Gennaio 2013)

COSA?

No. Dio.


----------



## Canonista (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ma non doveva uscire prima dell'estate?


----------



## Jino (31 Gennaio 2013)

Doveva uscire in primavera... che palle.


----------



## Miro (31 Gennaio 2013)

Non ci posso credere, L'ENNESIMO rinvio di un loro gioco; non imparano mai oh 

Non ho parole, anzi una sola:


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2013)

E' una vergogna


----------



## Doctore (31 Gennaio 2013)

si ma se deve uscire e venire un gioco di mrda hanno fatto bene.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi calma,se lo hanno spostato è perchè vogliono che sia perfetto.Meglio per noi


----------



## Miro (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sono 4 anni e passa che è in produzione, e non è la prima volta che rinviano un gioco.

Quando si tratta di rispettare le scadenze sono un fallimento totale.


----------



## esjie (31 Gennaio 2013)

Per me va bene, sto giocando ora a RDR, devo ancora recuperare LA Noire, Max Payne e altri... c'è tempo


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Infatti mi sembrava strano arrivasse così presto. Ma tanto a primavera arriveranno tanti altri giochi fighissimi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Gennaio 2013)

peccato...vabbè almeno faranno sicuramente un capolavoro...hanno tutto il tempo
se hanno avuto dei problemi e lo facevano uscire a Maggio magari non era un GTA vero


----------



## juventino (1 Febbraio 2013)

Io non escluderei che il rinvio sia dovuto anche per l'uscita di una console next-gen in quel periodo (nuova Xbox, Ps4?)


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ragazzi calma,se lo hanno spostato è perchè vogliono che sia perfetto.Meglio per noi



Lama a doppio taglio. Se poi il gioco ha difetti giustamente la gente fa fatica ad accettarli.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Miro ha scritto:


> Non ci posso credere, L'ENNESIMO rinvio di un loro gioco; non imparano mai oh
> 
> Non ho parole, anzi una sola:



Anche chi se l'è già acquistato a 70 sacchi con data di uscita primavera 2013 giustamente può tirare bestemmie a valanga. Cos'è paghi il gioco quasi un anno prima?!


----------



## Miro (1 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io non escluderei che il rinvio sia dovuto anche per l'uscita di una console next-gen in quel periodo (nuova Xbox, Ps4?)



No non penso sia dovuto a quello anzi, fare il gioco per le next-gen sarebbe un gran spreco perchè nessuno ce le avrebbe; al contrario lo rilasciano a fine gen proprio perchè quasi tutti hanno una PS3/360 e quindi potenzialmente potrebbero comprarlo tutti.



Jino ha scritto:


> Lama a doppio taglio. Se poi il gioco ha difetti giustamente la gente fa fatica ad accettarli.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Io per fortuna ho messo solo la caparra canonica di 5 euro, ma penso disdicerò per comprarlo da Amazon; gira voce che il rinvio sia dovuto al clima statunitense per via delle sparatorie di questi ultimi mesi, e non volevano appesantire l'atmosfera...ci credo poco comunque, ieri la Rockstar in borsa ha perso il 2% dopo la notizia del rinvio e una scusa del genere non tiene.


----------



## Miro (27 Marzo 2013)

Finalmente si sono rifatti vivi  nuove immagini del gioco:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Miro (27 Marzo 2013)

Altre immagini:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## cris (28 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Jino (28 Marzo 2013)

Forse lo prenderò quando esce, forse però, prima aspetto qualche commento per vedere se vale 70 ******* euro.


----------



## esjie (28 Marzo 2013)

A sinistra Tall Trees a destra l'Hennigan Stead, sullo sfondo a dx Thieve's Landing


----------



## Miro (28 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Forse lo prenderò quando esce, forse però, prima aspetto qualche commento per vedere se vale 70 ******* euro.



GTA è uno di quei pochissimi giochi che puoi comprare a scatola chiusa...sarà un capolavoro.



esjie ha scritto:


> A sinistra Tall Trees a destra l'Hennigan Stead, sullo sfondo a dx Thieve's Landing



E Diez Coronas in fondo a sinistra.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Marzo 2013)

Io aspetterò che esca per PC.


----------



## Miro (31 Marzo 2013)

Sta iniziando il marketing vero, a New York stanno dipingendo la facciata di un edificio con la copertina del gioco  ecco un immagine:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Ora hanno coperto tutto col telo perchè non vogliono far vedere nulla


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Marzo 2013)

A me il rinvio dell'uscita m'ha fatto entrare giramento di balle... anche perchè avevo da riscuotere il regalo di laurea


----------



## Miro (2 Aprile 2013)

Ecco qui la box art del gioco:


----------



## robs91 (4 Aprile 2013)

bella


----------



## Miro (22 Aprile 2013)

Rockstar ha rilasciato uno screensaver riguardante l'Epsilon Program, la setta che fa il verso a Scientology e che era già presente in San Andreas, e che a questo punto molto probabilmente ci sarà anche in questo nuovo capitolo.

qui un paio di immagini:
















E qui da youtube il video dello screensaver completo:






Se volete scaricare lo screensaver lo trovate sul sito della Rockstar Games.


----------



## Miro (25 Aprile 2013)

3 trailers sui personaggi in arrivo il 30 Aprile!!!


----------



## Miro (29 Aprile 2013)

Hanno indetto un sorteggio per entare a far parte di GTA V  basta compilare il form sul sito Rockstar, caricare una foto e se siete fortunati il vostro volto verrà usato per creare un personaggio.






Inoltre domani arrivano i trailers sui personaggi


----------



## esjie (29 Aprile 2013)

Ho una foto che sembra una segnaletica di un carcerato americano, provo a mandare quella


----------



## Miro (30 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Doctore (30 Aprile 2013)

trevor


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Aprile 2013)

madonna che gioco che si preannuncia!


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2013)

Pene durissimo.
Prevedo che Trevor sarà il personaggio preferito di tutti


----------



## Miro (30 Aprile 2013)

ROTFL.   

Comunque più guardo Michael è più mi ricorda una versione "soft" di Tony Soprano  combaciano molte cose, come il rapporto coi figli, quello con Franklin che pare simile a quello di Tony col nipote Christopher, il suo andare dal terapista, la moglie con cui c'è amore-odio...secondo me si sono basati su di lui.


----------



## Miro (2 Maggio 2013)

Nuovi screenshot:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Miro (2 Maggio 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2013)

mi aspettavo qualcosa di più in questi Trailer...sarà un super gioco


----------



## robs91 (4 Maggio 2013)

Ma le avete lette le anteprime?Mamma mia sarà uno spettacolo assoluto sto gioco


----------



## Miro (23 Maggio 2013)

Rockstar ha annunciato le special edition! ce ne saranno 2:

*Grand Theft Auto V Special Edition:* - prezzo 79,99 €
- uno Steelbook da collezione con all' interno esclusivi artwork dei tre personaggi
- Una mappa 54x66cm del mondo di gioco
- Special Ability Boost: 25% di velocità in più della ricarica delle abilità speciali
- Stunt Plane Trials: aree addizionali
- Abiti bonus, armi addizionali e tatuaggi per i 3 protagonisti






*Grand Theft Auto V Collector’s Edition* - Prezzo 129,99 €
- Tutti i contenuti della Special Edion più:
- Una borsa con chiave personalizzata
- un cappello
- personalizzazioni per i personaggi online
- veicoli unici come la 1930 Hotknife hotrod e la CarbonRS


----------



## Jino (6 Giugno 2013)

Potrei fare lo sforzo economico...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2013)

Vedi l'allegato 740


----------



## Jino (8 Luglio 2013)

Per fortuna il mese di agosto in ferie passerà al volo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Luglio 2013)

io penso di averlo per Natale...non vedo l'ora


----------



## Miro (8 Luglio 2013)

Al 17 Settembre cascasse il mondo l'avrò in mano (in tutti i sensi )


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Luglio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Al 17 Settembre cascasse il mondo l'avrò in mano (in tutti i sensi )


----------



## Miro (8 Luglio 2013)

BOMBA!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Luglio 2013)

perfetto...spero che lo mettono domani appena torno da lavoro


----------



## Miro (9 Luglio 2013)

Sembra davvero tutta un'altra cosa rispetto ai classici GTA.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Luglio 2013)

Signori,sono ufficialmente eretto.


----------



## Butcher (9 Luglio 2013)

E io che volevo laurearmi l'anno prossimo


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2013)

Spettacolare, sembra esser tornato a tutte quelle caratteristiche di GTA San Andreas, quella vastità di territorio, quel poter andare fuori città, quel personalizzare tantissimo personaggi ed automobili. 

E come dice Miro la giocabilità sarà veramente tutt'altro rispetto al solito. Cambierà tantissimo, non vedo l'ora.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Luglio 2013)

Sto volando


----------



## BB7 (9 Luglio 2013)

Assurdo, solo i "minigiochi" prendono ore e ore


----------



## Brain84 (9 Luglio 2013)

Mio prima del D1!


----------



## juventino (9 Luglio 2013)

Direi che anche le più piccole perplessità che potevo avere sono state appena spazzate via


----------



## Miro (9 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Spettacolare, sembra esser tornato a tutte quelle caratteristiche di GTA San Andreas, quella vastità di territorio, quel poter andare fuori città, quel personalizzare tantissimo personaggi ed automobili.
> 
> E come dice Miro la giocabilità sarà veramente tutt'altro rispetto al solito. Cambierà tantissimo, non vedo l'ora.



Rockstar ha fuso tutti i suoi giochi della gen in un unico titolo: i meccanismi di guida di Midnight Club, il sistema shooting di Max Payne 3, la sensazione di vastità di Red Dead Redemption e nello studio delle rapine ci vedo anche un pò di L.A. Noire.

Devo esser sincero però, a vedere le fasi di guida nel video ho storto un pò il naso  non vorrei fosse troppo arcade, a me la guida di GTA IV è piaciuta.


----------



## Aphex (9 Luglio 2013)

Oddio, perderò delle ore solo per il minigioco sul tennis; la mia vita sociale sarà demolita


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Luglio 2013)

il 17 settembre sarà la mia rovina definitiva.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (10 Luglio 2013)

come non quotarti.....data segnata in rosso sul calendario


----------



## Freddy Manson (10 Luglio 2013)

E' un sacco di tempo che non acquisto un gioco al D1. Beh, questo è il momento giusto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Rockstar ha fuso tutti i suoi giochi della gen in un unico titolo: i meccanismi di guida di Midnight Club, il sistema shooting di Max Payne 3, la sensazione di vastità di Red Dead Redemption e nello studio delle rapine ci vedo anche un pò di L.A. Noire.
> 
> Devo esser sincero però, a vedere le fasi di guida nel video ho storto un pò il naso  non vorrei fosse troppo arcade, a me la guida di GTA IV è piaciuta.



fantastico...si pure io ho qualche dubbio sulla guida


----------



## cris (15 Luglio 2013)

madò...


----------



## vota DC (28 Luglio 2013)

Ma che roba è? Tre personaggi da usare contemporaneamente stile gioco di squadra. Credo che dopo il passaggio dal 2D al 3D avvenuto nel terzo capitolo sia la più grande innovazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2013)

Ancora per 360? Pensavo uscisse per le nuove console.


----------



## Miro (29 Luglio 2013)

Altri nuovi screenshot:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Miro (12 Agosto 2013)

Video di gameplay multiplayer in arrivo Giovedì 15 Agosto.


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Miro (14 Agosto 2013)

Hanno aggiornato il sito ufficiale con una valanga di nuovi contenuti  e domani video sul multiplayer


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Agosto 2013)

Ieri, dal nulla, mi è salito un hype esagerato


----------



## Jino (14 Agosto 2013)

Primi di settembre lo ordino, chiaramente


----------



## robs91 (14 Agosto 2013)




----------



## danyaj87 (14 Agosto 2013)

Oh my God!!!


----------



## Miro (14 Agosto 2013)

Geniali


----------



## robs91 (15 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Miro (15 Agosto 2013)

Molto interessante la possibilità di creare tracciati e sfide da parte dei giocatori stessi; un pò contrariato per il limite multiplayer a 16 giocatori ma ci si può passar sopra.
Manca "solo" un mese ormai


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Agosto 2013)

Non riesco ad aspettare, è clamoroso

L'hype è ai livelli di GTA 3 a suo tempo, una rivoluzione


----------



## Jino (15 Agosto 2013)

Vabbè comunque per quanto riguarda l'online su GTA rimane un aspetto secondario, il gioco non nasce per quello.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Agosto 2013)

Mi aspetto grandi cose anche dall'online, visto che a GTA IV l'online è stato un pò trascurato (nel senso che non sono stati mai messi contenuti aggiuntivi o simili che ne potessero aumentare la longevità).


----------



## Livestrong (15 Agosto 2013)

Gta online è tantissima roba, non scherziamo.


----------



## Jino (15 Agosto 2013)

Speriamo


----------



## Miro (16 Agosto 2013)

GTA Online sarà disponibile dal 1 Ottobre tramite aggiornamento, e non ci sarà bisogno di nessun tipo di pass online.


----------



## Livestrong (16 Agosto 2013)

Ma secondo voi acquistando gta 5 sul psn ci si potrà giocare anche da ps4?


----------



## Doctore (17 Agosto 2013)

ma un gioco del genere per la console è buttato...chi ha un pc potente lasci perdere la console.


----------



## Jino (17 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma un gioco del genere per la console è buttato...chi ha un pc potente lasci perdere la console.



Vuoi mettere stare sul letto disteso comodo con il pad wireless!?


----------



## Doctore (17 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vuoi mettere stare sul letto disteso comodo con il pad wireless!?


mai giocato in modo rilassato


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma un gioco del genere per la console è buttato...chi ha un pc potente lasci perdere la console.



Un pc della NASA serve


----------



## Doctore (18 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Un pc della NASA serve


naa...
Con 400/500 euro ti fai il pc per gta


----------



## Livestrong (19 Agosto 2013)

Se pesi 130 chili e sei capace di saldare i vari pezzi forse


----------



## Doctore (19 Agosto 2013)

Perche devi pesare 130 kg O_O?


----------



## Miro (23 Agosto 2013)

Qualche nuovo screen:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)
































E nuove informazioni, ho cercato di tradurli:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



- 6 grandi rapine durante la storyline.
- Ci saranno missioni in cui dovrai torturare dei testimoni per ottenere informazioni.
- Non ci saranno missioni totalmente sott'acqua ma ci si potrà immergere per scappare dalla polizia.
- I poliziotti possono nuotare
- Più di 20 tipi di maschere da usare durante le rapine.
- Se la polizia ti vede armato e mascherato cercherà di arrestarti; se invece a vederti saranno i passanti, essi grideranno, chiameranno la polizia e ti faranno foto col cellulare.
- Alcune rapine saranno così difficili che dovrai ingaggiare dei mercenari; ci sono diversi tipi di mercenari tra cui rinforzi, cecchini, scassinatori e hacker.
- Tra le attività secondarie avremo golf, poligono di tiro, triathlon, paracadutismo, basejumping, tennis, caccia, pesca subacquea , cacciatore di taglie, braccio di ferro, yoga.
- Se aumenti la tua abilità nello yoga ad un certo punto potrai avere una classe di allievi a cui insegnare.
- Pagando 2 dollari potrai fare il giro turistico della città.
- Si potrà andare a prostitute.
- Puoi richiedere una lap dance allo strip club.
- Potrai andare nei boschi a cacciare con le tue armi modificate; i boschi non sono sicuri, poichè oltre agli animali selvatici dovremo fare attenzione anche a vagabondi, ladri e tossici.
- Una grande quantità di animali tra cui capre di montagna, cervi scoiattoli, puma, coyote, lupi e conigli.
- Non saremo in grado bi uccidere gli orsi e le linci a mani nude.
- Gli animali si daranno la caccia tra di loro.
- Mentre farai paracadutismo potrai vedere stormi interi di uccelli.
- Gli squali attaccheranno in gruppo.
- Non saremo in grado di uccidere uno squalo con solo un coltello.
- Gli squali non attaccheranno solo te ma anche i bagnanti.
- Sott'acqua potrai trovare barche affondate, aerei, auto, containers, piattaforme petrolifere e molto altro.
- Non si potrà pescare.
- Nei sobborghi più poveri potremo incontrare i topi.
- Potremo personalizzare il nostro cane.
- Potremo modificare le nostre armi con mirini, collimatori, manici aggiuntivi, torce, puntatori laser, silenziatori, caricatori aumentati, e cambiando colore all'arma.
- Più di 200 veicoli, tra cui bombardieri, auto sportive, moto, roulotte, carri armati.
- Più di 1000 opzioni di modifica.
- Più di 30 tipi di vestiti.
- Tanti accessori tra cui orologi, braccialetti e catenine.
- Tatuaggi.
- Più di 15 tagli di capelli.


----------



## Miro (24 Agosto 2013)

Alcuni hacker sono riusciti a caricare il gioco sul PSN (la sicurezza Sony, ROTFL) e alcuni fortunati sono riusciti a scaricarsi il gioco 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Ecco la lista delle stazioni radio (in continuo aggiornamento)



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



*West Coast Classics*

N.W.A. - Appetite For Destruction
N.W.A. - Gangsta Gangsta
2pac - Ambitionz Az A Ridah
DJ Quik - Dollars and Sense
C Walk - Kurupt
Snoop Dogg - Gin N Juice
Snoop Dogg Dr. Dre - Still D.R.E
Snoop Dogg Dr. Dre - The Next Episode
King T - Played Like A Piano
Geto Boys - Mind Playin' Tricks
Tha Dogg Pound Ft. Mack 10 - Nothin' But The Cavi Hit
Too $hort - So You Want To Be A Gangster
Kausion - What You Wanna Do Ft. Ice Cube
Ice Cube - You Know How We Do It

*Classic Rock Stations*

Foreigner - Dirty White Boy
The Cult - Rain
Steve Miller Band - Rock 'N Me
Elton John - Saturday Night's Alright for Fighting
Julian Lennon - Too Late for Goodbyes
Greg Kihn Band - The Breakup Song
The Doobie Brothers - What a Fool Believes
Kano - Can't Hold Back
Rick James - Give It to Me Baby
Queen - Radio Ga Ga
One Way - Cutie Pie
Evelyn "Champagne" King - I'm in Love
Eddie Murphy - Party All the Time
Stevie Wonder - Skeletons
Kleer - Tonight
D Train - You're the One for Me
Punk Station
The Weirdos - Life of Crime
The Germs - Lexicon Devil
Youth Brigade - Blown Away
Black Flag - My War
Descendents - Pervert
Circle Jerks - Rock House
T.S.O.L. - Abolish Government/Silent Majority
Suicidal Tendencies - Subliminal
Fear - The Mouth Don't Stop

*Radio Los Santos*

Gucci Mane Ft. Ciara - Too Hood
Freddie Gibbs - Still Livin'
Clyde Carson, The Team - Slow Down
PROBLEM ft. Glasses Malone - Say That Then
Ab-Soul – Illuminate
Mc Enit - straight up menace
Kendrick Lamar - A.D.H.D
YG - I'm A Real 1
Kelly Rowland - Work
Game - Ali Bomaye ft. 2 Chainz, Rick Ross

*Soulwax FM*

Mim Suleiman - Mingi
FKCLUB - The Strange Art
Matias Aguayo - El Sucu Tucu
Joe Goddard feat. Valentina - Gabriel
Daniel Maloso - Body Music
Green Velvet & Harvard Bass - Lazer Beams
Zombie Nation - Tryouts Goose - Synrise
Tiga - Plush
Pulp - After You
The Hacker - Shockwave

*Non-stop Pop FM*

Corona - The Rhythm of the Night ( selvaggi )
Modjo - Lady
Britney Spears - Gimme More
Rihanna - Only Girl 
Stardust - Music Sounds Better With You
Aphex Twins - Windowlicker Robyn - Every Heartbeat
The Blackout ALlstars - I Like It
Kelly Rowland - Work
Pet Shop Boys - West End Girls
All Saints - Pure Shores
Mystique - Scandalous
Moloko - Time Is Now
Amerie - 1 Thing
Fergie - Glamorous ft. Ludacris
Hall And Oates - Adult Education

Unknown (Suggestions?)
Waylon Jennings - Are You Sure Hank Done It This Way
Jay Rock Feat. Kendrick Lamar - Hood Gone Love It
Ogden's Nut Gone Flake - Small Faces
Hackman - Forgotten Notes
The Dogg Pound - What Would You Do
The Game - Ali Bomaye ft. 2 Chainz, Rick Ross
Bernard Wright - Haboglabotribin'
Taana Gardner - Heartbeat
Zapp - Heartbreaker. Pt. 1, Pt. 2
Chief Keef - Love Sosa
Aaron Neville - Hercules
Muse - Madness
Mis-Teeq - Scandalous
Inner Circle - Bad Boys
Marlena Shaw - California Soul
Outkast - Elevators
Regulate - Warren G and Nate Dogg
Jane Child - Don't Wanna Fall In Love
Def Leppard - Photograph


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Alcuni hacker sono riusciti a caricare il gioco sul PSN (la sicurezza Sony, ROTFL) e alcuni fortunati sono riusciti a scaricarsi il gioco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ci credo...


----------



## Miro (24 Agosto 2013)

Il nome completo dei protagonisti è *Michael De Santa*, *Franklin Thompson* e *Trevor J Phillips*.


----------



## Miro (24 Agosto 2013)

Ecco la colonna sonora principale:






PS: sto evitando di scrivere spoiler riguardanti la storia.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (24 Agosto 2013)

Molto g-funk, mi piace


----------



## Miro (24 Agosto 2013)

Come prevedibile Rockstar sta cercando di rimuovere tutto dalla rete, basta vedere il video che avevo postato stamattina  ma ormai il danno è fatto.


----------



## vota DC (25 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Un pc della NASA serve



Recentemente non mi andava Left4Dead 2 a velocità decente....avevo i buchi del coperchio sotto la ventola intasati dalla polvere. Prima di comprare roba nuova tocca controllare se va tutto al 100%, inoltre la grafica non sempre costa molto e dipende moltissimo se è fatta in maniera pesante o no. Ad esempio Civilization 4 aveva un motore grafico pessimo che rallentava estremamente il gioco quando all'epoca c'erano giochi con grafica altrettanto bella ma che andavano velocissimi.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Agosto 2013)

Vabbè ma mi paragoni left4dead2 a gta a livello grafico?


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Agosto 2013)

Comunque non è stato messo il gioco in rete, ma a quanto pare il file del preorder, aveva al suo interno tracce audio delle cutscene e canzoni delle stazioni radio estrapolate dagli hacker.


----------



## Miro (26 Agosto 2013)

Per fortuna a quanto pare Rockstar ha tolto l'.exe dai file di pre-order, di conseguenza al momento il gioco non può partire; rimane comunque il fatto che gli hacker hanno in mano tutti i file di gioco, dai video passando per i file sound fino ai file che regolano la fisica di gioco.


----------



## Degenerate X (26 Agosto 2013)

E chi se ne frega onestamente...


----------



## Miro (27 Agosto 2013)

Nuovo trailer in arrivo Giovedì 29 Agosto.


----------



## cris (29 Agosto 2013)

fuori sto trailer


----------



## Miro (29 Agosto 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> fuori sto trailer



Alle 11 ora di New York, 17 qui da noi.


----------



## Miro (29 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

A giorni lo compro su Amazon!


----------



## Doctore (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma non esce su pc all uscita...che ********


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2013)

lo voglioooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CACCHIOOO!!! mi gira le balls che ordinandolo su amazon (c'avevo un buono altrimenti col cavolo che lo prendevo li) mi arriverà chissà quando....


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> lo voglioooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CACCHIOOO!!! mi gira le balls che ordinandolo su amazon (c'avevo un buono altrimenti col cavolo che lo prendevo li) mi arriverà chissà quando....



Non credo arrivi tanto dopo la data di uscita sinceramente...


----------



## Miro (30 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma non esce su pc all uscita...che ********



E ora l'hai scoperto?  credo che comunque alla fine uscirà anche per PC.



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> lo voglioooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CACCHIOOO!!! mi gira le balls che ordinandolo su amazon (c'avevo un buono altrimenti col cavolo che lo prendevo li) mi arriverà chissà quando....



Ho letto che Amazon lo spedisce 1-2 giorni prima del 17 in modo da fartelo avere il preciso proprio per il 17.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> E ora l'hai scoperto?  credo che comunque alla fine uscirà anche per PC.
> 
> 
> 
> Ho letto che Amazon lo spedisce 1-2 giorni prima del 17 in modo da fartelo avere il preciso proprio per il 17.


----------



## Doctore (30 Agosto 2013)

lo so che esce per pc ma fra sei mesi come minimo


----------



## Miro (30 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


>



Penso però che ai negozi daranno l'ok per venderlo il 16.  quando si tratta di giochi attesi è ci è sempre capitato di venderlo prima del giorno ufficiale.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Penso però che ai negozi daranno l'ok per venderlo il 16.  quando si tratta di giochi attesi è ci è sempre capitato di venderlo prima del giorno ufficiale.



Vabbè su Amazon risparmio qualcosa


----------



## Miro (31 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè su Amazon risparmio qualcosa



Ma anche in diversi negozi fisici ho visto buone offerte, ad esempio mi pare che da Marco Polo lo danno a 50 € se lo prenoti.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

Ah si?! Allora andrò a vedere!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ma anche in diversi negozi fisici ho visto buone offerte, ad esempio mi pare che da Marco Polo lo danno a 50 € se lo prenoti.



Plano al Marco Polo


----------



## Miro (31 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah si?! Allora andrò a vedere!





er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Plano al Marco Polo



50 € se lo prenotate e ritirate in negozio, 8 € di spedizione se lo ordinate.

Veneratemi.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

Ma senza dar dentro nessun gioco!?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Però sul volentino di marco polo expert è a 69


----------



## Miro (31 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma senza dar dentro nessun gioco!?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Però sul volentino di marco polo expert è a 69



Se lo prenoti sta a 49,90 €, almeno stando a quel che dice il sito.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Se lo prenoti sta a 49,90 €, almeno stando a quel che dice il sito.



Mi mandi il link?


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

Ad esempio non parla di sottotitoli in italiano, siamo sicuri ci siano?  Perchè caspita lo prendo li al volo e posso pagare alla consegna in negozio


----------



## Miro (31 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ad esempio non parla di sottotitoli in italiano, siamo sicuri ci siano?  Perchè caspita lo prendo li al volo e posso pagare alla consegna in negozio



Si, la versione in vendita per l'Europa è la PAL UK, che ha i sottotitoli per tutte le lingue europee.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

Ok grazie. Prenoto al volo! Mi hai fatto fare un colpaccio


----------



## Miro (31 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ok grazie. Prenoto al volo! Mi hai fatto fare un colpaccio



Si ma voglio una tangente sull'affare, sono come Raiola io  Miro Raiola


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

Ahaha... Già prenotato


----------



## Miro (1 Settembre 2013)

Da quel che leggo anche Euronics lo fa a 50 €.


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2013)

Da Unieuro a 56 euro.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2013)

Ma come fanno a venderlo ad un prezzo cosi competitivo secondo te?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi mandi il link?



Linki?


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2013)

te lo mando ora...


----------



## Miro (1 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma come fanno a venderlo ad un prezzo cosi competitivo secondo te?



Perchè per le catene di elettronica non è importantissimo fare fatturato sui videogiochi, quindi possono permettersi di fare offerte di questo tipo per avere molti clienti in più; diciamo che puntano sulla quantità.
Difatti non è solo GTA ed essere interessato da queste offerte, The Last of Us ad esempio lo vidi a Giugno in un Darty a 50 €, il mese scorso mi sono preso Dead Space 2 nuovo a 10 €, quando nei negozi e online lo trovi ancora a 20-25.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2013)

Ma infatti ho notato nel sito di marco polo che ci sono molti giochi a prezzi davvero interessanti, meglio di Amazon! Lo terrò veramente d'occhio quel sito, anche perchè andare a ritirarlo al negozio per me è una passeggiata, a costo zero in quanto a spedizioni! 

Ottimo.


----------



## juventino (2 Settembre 2013)

Prenotato da Expert a 50 euro. Adesso non resta che attendere 16 giorni


----------



## Liuke (2 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> te lo mando ora...



se non ti pesa potresti mandarlo anche a me? grazie in anticipo!


----------



## robs91 (5 Settembre 2013)

Prenotato da Marco Polo a 50 euro.Non vedo l'ora


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Prenotato da Marco Polo a 50 euro.Non vedo l'ora



Idem! Ma l'attesa è snervante


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Settembre 2013)

Alla expert si può prenotare online?


----------



## robs91 (6 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Idem! Ma l'attesa è snervante



Io il 13 ho un esame,quindi i giorni passeranno un pò più in fretta

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Alla expert si può prenotare online?



Si


----------



## Jino (6 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Alla expert si può prenotare online?



Si e pagare al ritiro volendo. Oppure lo prenoti e te lo fai mandare pagando qualcosina in più, subito però.


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> *Si e pagare al ritiro volendo*. Oppure lo prenoti e te lo fai mandare pagando qualcosina in più, subito però.



ottimo grazie!ho il negozio a 10 minuti a piedi da casa


----------



## Miro (7 Settembre 2013)

L'ho visto in azione  è come vedere Belen nuda


----------



## robs91 (7 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> L'ho visto in azione  è come vedere Belen nuda



dove?


----------



## O Animal (7 Settembre 2013)

Non posso prenderlo altrimenti mi alieno dal mondo per 3/4 mesi...


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (7 Settembre 2013)

ho letto adesso di marco polo..... ma da game stop qualcuno sa quanto costa e se c'è qualche limited edition per caso???


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Settembre 2013)

Non regalate soldi ai ladri di GameStop ragazzi


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non regalate soldi ai ladri di GameStop ragazzi


Appunto, fatevi una postepay e acquistateli su Amazon, Ebay o simili.


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2013)

Lascia perdere GameStop, l'unica cosa che so è che se porti due giochi te lo danno a 15 o 19 euro. Ovviamente due giochi che rivendono tempo zero ad una cifra altissima. 

Se vuoi risparmiare TANTO (20€) ordinalo su Marco Polo oppure POCO su Amazon (5€).


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2013)

Mi hanno appena mandato una mail che il mio ordine per ragioni logistiche è in ritardo  vabbè che manca ancora una settimana, speriamo lunedi prossimo lo possa già avere!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Prenotato da Expert a 50 euro. Adesso non resta che attendere 16 giorni



Hai prenotato online o sei andato in negozio?Perché il loro sito è fatto davvero male,non si capisce una mazza.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi hanno appena mandato una mail che il mio ordine per ragioni logistiche è in ritardo  vabbè che manca ancora una settimana, speriamo lunedi prossimo lo possa già avere!!



ma mica esce martedi 17?


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma mica esce martedi 17?



Si martedi 17! Ma questa mail mi lascia poche speranze mi arrivi in tempo...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Hai prenotato online o sei andato in negozio?Perché il loro sito è fatto davvero male,non si capisce una mazza.



Ma no, il sito è semplice! Puoi prenotarti il gioco addirittura senza iscriverti, decidere il negozio su cui vuoi fartelo arrivare cosi da non avere spese di spedizione e pagarlo alla consegna oppure fartelo mandare pagando qualcosina...


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si martedi 17! Ma questa mail mi lascia poche speranze mi arrivi in tempo...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Quindi se lo prenoto li è facile che non mi arrivi entro il 17?


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2013)

No, ti arriva sicuramente martedi, addirittura sono convinto che ti mandino una mail o ti chiamano che è arrivato già il lunedi pomeriggio. A meno che non ti capiti una mail come quella mia di stamattina:

C_on riferimento al suo ordine n° ******** in data 31/08/2013 19:40 relativo al prodotto Take-Two Interactive Grand Theft Auto V, PS3, La volevamo informare che a causa di un problema logistico la spedizione dei Suoi prodotti sta subendo un ritardo. Al fine di risolvere al piu' presto questo inconveniente le anticipiamo che sara' contattato via email o telefonicamente da un nostro operatore che le fornira' tutti i ragguagli del caso per arrivare alla soluzione piu' rapida del problema. Nello scusarci per il disguido, Le assicuriamo il nostro massimo impegno al fine di risolvere col minor disagio possibile questo inconveniente.
_
_Grazie della comprensione._

_Il Servizio Clienti_

Ecco questa mail mi lascia qualche dubbio nonostante manchi una settimana che il 16-17 ce l'abbia in mano! Certo anche se mi arrivasse il 20 per dire va bene lo stesso, costa 20€ in meno!!!


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (8 Settembre 2013)

alla fine l'ho ordinato anch'io da marco polo a cinisello....spero di non avere problemi di tempistica come jino


----------



## juventino (8 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Hai prenotato online o sei andato in negozio?Perché il loro sito è fatto davvero male,non si capisce una mazza.



Al negozio 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> No, ti arriva sicuramente martedi, addirittura sono convinto che ti mandino una mail o ti chiamano che è arrivato già il lunedi pomeriggio. A meno che non ti capiti una mail come quella mia di stamattina:
> 
> C_on riferimento al suo ordine n° ******** in data 31/08/2013 19:40 relativo al prodotto Take-Two Interactive Grand Theft Auto V, PS3, La volevamo informare che a causa di un problema logistico la spedizione dei Suoi prodotti sta subendo un ritardo. Al fine di risolvere al piu' presto questo inconveniente le anticipiamo che sara' contattato via email o telefonicamente da un nostro operatore che le fornira' tutti i ragguagli del caso per arrivare alla soluzione piu' rapida del problema. Nello scusarci per il disguido, Le assicuriamo il nostro massimo impegno al fine di risolvere col minor disagio possibile questo inconveniente.
> _
> ...



Sinceramente se devo aspettare solo altri 3 giorni sono ben disposto a fare il sacrificio. 20 euro risparmiati non sono pochi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Settembre 2013)

sul sito marcopolo come si fa a selezionare il ritiro direttamente in negozio?


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma no, il sito è semplice! Puoi prenotarti il gioco addirittura senza iscriverti, decidere il negozio su cui vuoi fartelo arrivare cosi da non avere spese di spedizione e pagarlo alla consegna oppure fartelo mandare pagando qualcosina...



Parlavo di Expert,non Marco Polo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> Al negozio



Ok


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Settembre 2013)

Per chi ha prenotato al Marco Polo

Io mi stampo la mail di conferma ordine e vado la con quella?


----------



## Snape (8 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Per chi ha prenotato al Marco Polo
> 
> Io mi stampo la mail di conferma ordine e vado la con quella?



Plani al negozio con il numero di ordine e domandi del gioco con calma e freddezza.


----------



## Sesfips (8 Settembre 2013)

Il gioco più atteso della storia.


----------



## robs91 (8 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Per chi ha prenotato al Marco Polo
> 
> Io mi stampo la mail di conferma ordine e vado la con quella?


penso che basti sapere il numero di ordine...


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (8 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> *Plani al negozio con il numero di ordine e domandi del gioco con calma e freddezza.*


*
*


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Plani al negozio con il numero di ordine e domandi del gioco con calma e freddezza.



Le mani tutte sudate 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Per chi ha prenotato al Marco Polo
> 
> Io mi stampo la mail di conferma ordine e vado la con quella?



Si ho stampato pure io il foglio con il numero ordine...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sul sito marcopolo come si fa a selezionare il ritiro direttamente in negozio?



C'è da fare la spunta quando ti chiedono la modalità per prenderlo, sul menu a tendina scegli il negozio dove vuoi te lo mandino...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> alla fine l'ho ordinato anch'io da marco polo a cinisello....spero di non avere problemi di tempistica come jino



Certo visto che manca una settimana non è detto alla fine mi arrivi in ritardo, potrebbero solo aver messo le mani avanti nell'eventualità, speriamo. Comunque sia mal che vada sarà qualche giorno dopo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Settembre 2013)

online non mi fa selezionare la modalità ritiro in negozio..si può solo scegliere di prenotare [MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION] ormai lo abbiamo detto pure in arabo. NO LINK ESTERNI. NO COPIA ED INCOLLA.


----------



## Miro (9 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> online non mi fa selezionare la modalità ritiro in negozio..si può solo scegliere di prenotare
> ]



Si che puoi, nella schermata della cassa c'è la striscia grigia con scritto "Spedizione a Domicilio", accanto c'è scritto "Hai cambiato idea e vuoi ritirare i tuoi prodotti in negozio? Clicca qui", schiaccia su clicca qui e ti da la possibilità di sceglierti il negozio in cui ritirarlo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Si che puoi, nella schermata della cassa c'è la striscia grigia con scritto "Spedizione a Domicilio", accanto c'è scritto "Hai cambiato idea e vuoi ritirare i tuoi prodotti in negozio? Clicca qui", schiaccia su clicca qui e ti da la possibilità di sceglierti il negozio in cui ritirarlo.



ok fatto!!grazie mille!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Settembre 2013)

Anche a me è arrivata la terrificante mail di ritardo.

Cioè il 17 non avranno nulla sullo scaffale? Glielo sfascio il negozio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Settembre 2013)

Comunque secondo me, per chi ha il ritiro in negozio non può esserci ritardo, in quanto sugli scaffali dovranno per forza avere il gioco. Spero almeno, sennò si estraggono le lame


----------



## Miro (9 Settembre 2013)

Posso assicurare che alcune copie sono già arrivate ai negozi; considerato che si parla di milioni di copie da spedire per la rivendita penso che anche i vari Marco Polo et simila abbiano già ricevuto qualcosa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Posso assicurare che alcune copie sono già arrivate ai negozi; considerato che si parla di milioni di copie da spedire per la rivendita penso che anche i vari Marco Polo et simila abbiano già ricevuto qualcosa.



Sì. Conosco una persona molto brutta che potrà usufruirne già dal 14 di 50 copie.


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche a me è arrivata la terrificante mail di ritardo.
> 
> Cioè il 17 non avranno nulla sullo scaffale? Glielo sfascio il negozio



Ma guarda, secondo me è una mail solamente per metter le mani avanti che se ci dovesse esser un ipotetico ritardo loro almeno ti avevano avvisato  quella mail la mandano a tutti secondo me!

Spero di aver ragione


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Settembre 2013)

Ragazzi ancora è presto, FORSE arriverà qualcosa nei negozi per Mercoledì ma più probabilmente Giovedì/Venerdi...fidatevi.


----------



## Miro (9 Settembre 2013)

Nel mio negozio ci sono già un centinaio di copie; dovremmo riceverne circa 800 in totale tra PS3 e 360.


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Nel mio negozio ci sono già un centinaio di copie; dovremmo riceverne circa 800 in totale tra PS3 e 360.


Ottimo, allora chiamo subito il fornitore


----------



## Brain84 (9 Settembre 2013)

Appena prenotato direttamente in negozio al Marco Polo Expert di Mestre.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Nel mio negozio ci sono già un centinaio di copie; dovremmo riceverne circa 800 in totale tra PS3 e 360.



rubane una


----------



## robs91 (9 Settembre 2013)

Il gioco più prenotato al mondo


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2013)

Beh è decisamente il più atteso


----------



## Miro (9 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> rubane una



Vorrei tenermi il posto di lavoro se permetti. 



robs91 ha scritto:


> Il gioco più prenotato al mondo



2,5 milioni di preorder in USA, 3 milioni in UK, prevedono al minimo 7 milioni di copie vendute solo nel primo giorno.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Settembre 2013)

Solo per un GTA, persone di età superiore ai 17 anni possono essere in hype come un cocainomane che non tira da settimane


----------



## Doctore (9 Settembre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Il gioco più prenotato al mondo


...se ti sente galliani ti denuncia


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Settembre 2013)

Alla Expert di BG non ce l'hanno 
Dopo aver contemplato per qualche minuto la strage seguita da suicidio,ho deciso di ripiegare sulla prenotazione da Marco Polo con consegna a casa (il 17 stesso se ci tengono alla vita) perché a Bergamo non c'è.


----------



## Snape (9 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Solo per un GTA, persone di età superiore ai 17 anni possono essere in hype come un cocainomane che non tira da settimane



Incredibile.


----------



## Miro (10 Settembre 2013)

*SPOILER: MAPPA DEL GIOCO*

Non aprite gli spoiler se non volete anticiparvi nulla.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)






Anticipazione (Spoiler)






Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## cris (10 Settembre 2013)

francamente non mi pare grandissima


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Settembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> francamente non mi pare grandissima



_Map sizes of all GTA games so far:
GTA III - 3 sq. miles 
GTA VC - 3.5 sq. m 
GTA SA - 13.6 sq. m 
GTA IV - 6.8 sq. m
GTAV - 50 sq. m_


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2013)

La mappa è decisamente enorme! Poi se vogliamo dire che la parte cittadina lo è un pò meno allora si 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Alla Expert di BG non ce l'hanno
> Dopo aver contemplato per qualche minuto la strage seguita da suicidio,ho deciso di ripiegare sulla prenotazione da Marco Polo con consegna a casa (il 17 stesso se ci tengono alla vita) perché a Bergamo non c'è.



Ai. Questo si allora da molto credito alla mail che mi è arrivata del ritardo.


----------



## Miro (10 Settembre 2013)

Giusto per dare un'idea.


----------



## cris (11 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> _Map sizes of all GTA games so far:
> GTA III - 3 sq. miles
> GTA VC - 3.5 sq. m
> GTA SA - 13.6 sq. m
> ...




oh...


----------



## Liuke (11 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ai. Questo si allora da molto credito alla mail che mi è arrivata del ritardo.



Ieri è arrivata anche a me la famosa mail...solo che poco dopo mi è arrivata anche quest'altra:

_"Gentile cliente La informiamo che la mail che ha ricevuto è di sistema e quindi non si preoccupi, in quanto il Suo ordine sarà evaso nei tempi previsti dal contratto di vendita. Sicuri di una sua comprensione porgiamo le nostre più sentite scuse. Cordiali Saluti Marcopolo Shop BN"_

Ora...quali sono i tempi previsti dal contratto di vendita?


----------



## Doctore (11 Settembre 2013)

uscira gta v anche per le nuove console?


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Ieri è arrivata anche a me la famosa mail...solo che poco dopo mi è arrivata anche quest'altra:
> 
> _"Gentile cliente La informiamo che la mail che ha ricevuto è di sistema e quindi non si preoccupi, in quanto il Suo ordine sarà evaso nei tempi previsti dal contratto di vendita. Sicuri di una sua comprensione porgiamo le nostre più sentite scuse. Cordiali Saluti Marcopolo Shop BN"_
> 
> Ora...quali sono i tempi previsti dal contratto di vendita?



A me questa seconda no, quindi dubito martedi ce l'avrò in mano


----------



## Liuke (11 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> A me questa seconda no, quindi dubito martedi ce l'avrò in mano



Guarda a me non è arrivata sotto nome Marcopolo Shop ma come Customer Service...forse nn l'hai letta xk credevi fosse spam.


----------



## Miro (11 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> uscira gta v anche per le nuove console?



Per ora è no, ma non si sa mai.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Settembre 2013)

Quanto costerà? Mica 70 euro,vero?


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Quanto costerà? Mica 70 euro,vero?



Beh in negozio 69€. Su Amazon 64. Su Marcopoloshop come diciamo da una settimana 49 euro se lo prenoti entro il 17


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh in negozio 69€. Su Amazon 64. Su Marcopoloshop come diciamo da una settimana 49 euro se lo prenoti entro il 17



Hanno annullato la prenotazione a 50€


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Hanno annullato la prenotazione a 50€



Vero,non c'è più la pagina sul sito


----------



## Miro (11 Settembre 2013)

Chi tardi arriva male alloggia


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Hanno annullato la prenotazione a 50€



Sono morto. Pensavo avessero annullato tutti gli ordini 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Miro ha scritto:


> Chi tardi arriva male alloggia



E' chiaro che le prenotazioni devono esser state TANTISSIME per fare una cosa del genere prima del 17 come c'era scritto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono morto. Pensavo avessero annullato tutti gli ordini
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Un mio amico che è andato a pagare oggi, i commessi gli hanno detto che con quel prezzo hanno nettamente fatto a pezzi il mercato e si son ritrovati una marea di ordini. Ed è giusto così


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2013)

Ed ecco appunto perchè quasi sicuro mi arriverà in ampio ritardo, ormai sono rassegnato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed ecco appunto perchè quasi sicuro mi arriverà in ampio ritardo, ormai sono rassegnato



Non puoi andartelo a prendere in negozio? Di sicuro lo avranno


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Chi tardi arriva male alloggia



Ho cercato fino all'ultimo di trovare qualcosa in zona per evitare la spedizione


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non puoi andartelo a prendere in negozio? Di sicuro lo avranno



Mah, si può sempre provare ma non credo sia possibile, nel senso che loro a 50 sacchi ti danno quello dell'ordine e non uno in esposizione. A meno che tu non conosca qualcuno al negozio che fa il tramacio  tu che fai provi semmai ad andare in negozio?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mah, si può sempre provare ma non credo sia possibile, nel senso che loro a 50 sacchi ti danno quello dell'ordine e non uno in esposizione. A meno che tu non conosca qualcuno al negozio che fa il tramacio  tu che fai provi semmai ad andare in negozio?



Io ho già la consegna in negozio  Non mi fido mai delle consegne al D1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2013)

mi state facendo rosicare di brutto...se riesco a vendere qualcosa me lo prendo pure io


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io ho già la consegna in negozio  Non mi fido mai delle consegne al D1



Eheh beato te!


----------



## robs91 (13 Settembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2013)

Non posso postarlo perché è stato rimosso,ma ho visto un video in cui un tizio chiude la capote della macchina


----------



## robs91 (13 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non posso postarlo perché è stato rimosso,ma ho visto un video in cui un tizio chiude la capote della macchina


visto anch'io
Ce ne era un altro dove due cani si accoppiavano


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Settembre 2013)

sarà semplicemente IL GIOCO


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2013)

Se a qualcuno interessa ho trovato un tizio che sta facendo un livestream del gioco (rischiando parecchio).


----------



## Miro (13 Settembre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Spoiler pesantissimo 

Pare che alcuni negozi abbiano rotto il D1, stiamo in allerta.


----------



## robs91 (13 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Spoiler pesantissimo
> 
> Pare che alcuni negozi abbiano rotto il D1, stiamo in allerta.



beh magari per qualcuno lo è,non ho voluto rischiare

Cmq sul tubo ci sono un paio di video...


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Spoiler pesantissimo
> 
> Pare che alcuni negozi abbiano rotto il D1, stiamo in allerta.



c'è la minima possibilità che venga già distribuito a chi l'ha prenotato??non credo di resistere fino a martedi


----------



## Miro (13 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> c'è la minima possibilità che venga già distribuito a chi l'ha prenotato??non credo di resistere fino a martedi



Se è confermato che alcuni negozi hanno rotto il D1 allora tutti inzieranno a venderlo già da oggi.

Oltretutto non sarebbe male neanche per loro visto che avrebbero il weekend di mezzo quindi più gente che lo va a comprare.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Se è confermato che alcuni negozi hanno rotto il D1 allora tutti inzieranno a venderlo già da oggi.
> 
> Oltretutto non sarebbe male neanche per loro visto che avrebbero il weekend di mezzo quindi più gente che lo va a comprare.



ma devo aspettarmi qualche mail da marcopolo nel caso?


----------



## Miro (13 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma devo aspettarmi qualche mail da marcopolo nel caso?



Non penso ti contattino loro, meglio se chiami tu.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Non penso ti contattino loro, meglio se chiami tu.



ok grazie!


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Settembre 2013)

trovata quest'immagine:


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Settembre 2013)

io sono un pirlone.... l'ho ordinato su amazon con la consegna normale..... Ho letto solo ora che consegnano al D1 solo a quelli Prime  io devo aspettare fino al 20 se va bene


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Non penso ti contattino loro, meglio se chiami tu.



non so se sia un fake o meno..


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2013)

Da GameStop ancora niente.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Settembre 2013)

su you tube girano un sacco di video di gameplay ora


----------



## Liuke (13 Settembre 2013)

non mi dite cosi  io ho due esami il 16 e il 19 se rompono il d1 è finita.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> non mi dite cosi  io ho due esami il 16 e il 19 se rompono il d1 è finita.



Sei spacciato.


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2013)

A questo punto direi che domattina chiamo subito al negozio per vedere se mi danno il mio ordine, tentar non nuoce


----------



## Liuke (13 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sei spacciato.



Purtroppo lo so...


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2013)

Pare che GameStop inizierà a venderlo lunedì.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Settembre 2013)

qualcuno ha già chiamato marcopolo per vedere se lo hanno già distribuito??io penso di no comunque..mentre in spagna e america lo stanno vendendo praticamente tutti,in italia sembra che sia un pò più contenuta la cosa


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2013)

Non ho chiamato, ma ora sono indeciso se farlo, comunque credo qualche marcopolo meno fiscale te lo dia di già...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pare che GameStop inizierà a venderlo lunedì.



Beh, aspetto un giorno e vado da Marco Polo. Per 20€ ne vale la pena

Spero GS non venda tanto nemmeno così


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pare che GameStop inizierà a venderlo lunedì.


A me il commesso ha detto Martedì


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A me il commesso ha detto Martedì



Come ho detto sopra credo ci siano negozi più corretti ed altri meno...


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A me il commesso ha detto Martedì



Non è ufficiale,ma quelli di SpazioGames dicono che la probabilità è alta.


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2013)

Ho chiamato, mi hanno detto che mi mandano una mail quando mi arriva, ho detto che la mia mail non la posso leggere in questo momento purtroppo, loro mi hanno detto mi spiace ma in questo momento non può controllare  Doh!


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Settembre 2013)

Sto smattando... Meno male che da domani ricomincia il calcio... almeno penso ad altro


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2013)

Sony ha appena ufficializzato che chi ha ordinato il gioco sul PSN potrà scaricarlo da domenica pomeriggio.Direi che ci sono buone probabilità di vederlo nei negozi lunedì


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sony ha appena ufficializzato che chi ha ordinato il gioco sul PSN potrà scaricarlo da domenica pomeriggio.Direi che ci sono buone probabilità di vederlo nei negozi lunedì



non voglio illudermi! non entrerò più in questo topic finchè non ho il gioco, perchè sono sicuro che rosicherò quando qualcuno di voi l'avrà presto


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sony ha appena ufficializzato che chi ha ordinato il gioco sul PSN potrà scaricarlo da domenica pomeriggio.Direi che ci sono buone probabilità di vederlo nei negozi lunedì



Secondo alcuni si potrà scaricare ma non giocare


----------



## Butcher (14 Settembre 2013)

Sapete se ci sarà nella confezione l' immancabile mappa?


----------



## cris (14 Settembre 2013)

no vabbe dai, no-vabbe-dai.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

questo gioco è boh.. io nn esco piu di casa.


----------



## cris (14 Settembre 2013)

uhuuuuuuu, qualcosa mi dice che ci giocherò domani


----------



## Miro (14 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non so se sia un fake o meno..



E' fake.
Il mio store manager mi ha detto che al massimo potrà essere venduto da Lunedì, non prima.



Butcher ha scritto:


> Sapete se ci sarà nella confezione l' immancabile mappa?



C'è in tutte le confezioni.


----------



## cris (14 Settembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5f4MWJ6dRY Bellissima ahhahahahahahah

altri video qui http://www.youtube.com/user/persia91


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> uhuuuuuuu, qualcosa mi dice che ci giocherò domani



Dove.Come.Quando.Perchè.


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dove.Come.Quando.Perchè.



Negozi fluviali. Pure io sto aspettando


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Negozi fluviali. Pure io sto aspettando



Chissà cosa avranno da dire le autorità


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Negozi fluviali. Pure io sto aspettando



Ma lo pescate per PC o avete fatto l'incantesimo sulla Xbox?


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2013)

Fremo.


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma lo pescate per PC o avete fatto l'incantesimo sulla Xbox?



Incantesimo, anche se devo ancora informarmi bene. Ho letto che il primo dvd è per l'installazione, il secondo per giocare


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

Niente, tocca aspettare pure a me


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Niente, tocca aspettare pure a me



Dispiace


----------



## robs91 (14 Settembre 2013)

Da Marco Polo solo e-mail di pubblicità per il momento


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

Ma dunque almeno lunedi esce?


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma dunque almeno lunedi esce?



Boh, io credo qualche negozio nel tardo pomeriggio di lunedi cominci a metterli fuori in modo che martedi al day one all'apertura sono tutti belli che esposti. Quindi arrivando qualche negozio meno fiscale credo proprio te lo venda. Per quanto concerne l'ordine che ho fatto pure io con MarcoPolo ho i miei dubbi che lo possa ritirare prima di martedi, sempre se va bene.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2013)

dal video che ha postato Cris non è che mi piace tanto lo stile di guida...mi sembra diverso dai GTA


----------



## Sesfips (14 Settembre 2013)

Il sito di GameStop dice che saranno in vendita da lunedì alle 22 in alcune negozi d'Italia: Milano, Roma, Napoli e Catania.


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2013)

A quanto pare è il videogioco più costoso mai realizzato,con un costo di produzione paragonabile,se non superiore,a quello di molte produzioni hollywoodiane del calibro di Fast & Furious e Pirati dei Caraibi.Si parla infatti di circa 265 milioni di dollari (il precedente primato spettava a GTA 4,che si fermò a 100).
Non disperate però,si prevedono vendite per oltre un miliardo e mezzo di dollari già nel primo anno


----------



## Miro (15 Settembre 2013)

Alcuni negozi lo stanno già vendendo! ma per il momento Mediaworld e affini non lo smollano.


----------



## vota DC (15 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> A quanto pare è il videogioco più costoso mai realizzato,con un costo di produzione paragonabile,se non superiore,a quello di molte produzioni hollywoodiane del calibro di Fast & Furious e Pirati dei Caraibi.Si parla infatti di circa 265 milioni di dollari (il precedente primato spettava a GTA 4,che si fermò a 100).
> Non disperate però,si prevedono vendite per oltre un miliardo e mezzo di dollari già nel primo anno



E' più del doppio! Però sono soldi sia del marketing che della produzione, se la percentuale è 50-50 siamo a posto perché sarebbe ugualmente il gioco con più soldi spesi in produzione.


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Alcuni negozi lo stanno già vendendo! ma per il momento Mediaworld e affini non lo smollano.



io non ho ancora chiamato marcopolo ma non penso lo venda prima di martedi


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Alcuni negozi lo stanno già vendendo! ma per il momento Mediaworld e affini non lo smollano.



Sapresti dirmi quali?Grandi catene o singoli negozietti?


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2013)

Vedi l'allegato 839


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> io non ho ancora chiamato marcopolo ma non penso lo venda prima di martedi



Ho chiamato venerdi marcopolo, niente da fare, hai ragione.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Settembre 2013)

Anche un mio amico ha chiamato MP e non lo vendono ancora. Nemmeno domani sembra


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche un mio amico ha chiamato MP e non lo vendono ancora. Nemmeno domani sembra



Io l'ho ordinato e appunto m'hanno detto che finchè non mi arriva la mail di non presentarmi nemmeno li.


----------



## Snape (15 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io l'ho ordinato e appunto m'hanno detto che finchè non mi arriva la mail di non presentarmi nemmeno li.



Si ma se non arriva la mail martedi io vado lo stesso e ne prendo uno dallo scaffale (Dove ci sarà per forza) e lo consegno per lo sconto prenotazione. Se non me lo danno divento screanzato


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2013)

In USA c'è da giorni.
In medio oriente pure.
In Spagna è già nei negozi.
Amazon UK sta già consegnando da ieri,spingendo Rockstar ad indagare.

Gli unici sfigati siamo noi


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Si ma se non arriva la mail martedi io vado lo stesso e ne prendo uno dallo scaffale (Dove ci sarà per forza) e lo consegno per lo sconto prenotazione. Se non me lo danno divento screanzato



Mah, ho seri dubbi lo facciano, a meno che tu non abbia amicizie


----------



## Miro (15 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sapresti dirmi quali?Grandi catene o singoli negozietti?



Solo negozietti privati.
Le grandi catene reggono per il momento, non escludo però che domani sul tardi inizino a venderlo.


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2013)

Mentre voi aspettate con ansia io ce l'ho già qua accanto a me


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (15 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io l'ho ordinato e appunto m'hanno detto che *finchè non mi arriva la mail *di non presentarmi nemmeno li.



scusa ma che mail intendi? perchè a me marco polo me ne ha inviate due: la prima dicendomi che il mio ordine era in attesa di conferma, la seconda dicendomi che l'ordine era confermato. non dovrebbe bastare la seconda per ritirarlo??


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Settembre 2013)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> scusa ma che mail intendi? perchè a me marco polo me ne ha inviate due: la prima dicendomi che il mio ordine era in attesa di conferma, la seconda dicendomi che l'ordine era confermato. non dovrebbe bastare la seconda per ritirarlo??



lo stesso a me


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2013)

E ti arriva anche la mail quando nel loro magazzino arriva il pacco con dentro il vostro gioco, allora potete passare a ritirarlo appunto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mentre voi aspettate con ansia io ce l'ho già qua accanto a me



stardo!


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Settembre 2013)

Amazon mi ha scalato i soldi dalla postepay... Sul sito me lo da in preparazione alla spedizione!!! Speriamo la faccian domattina


----------



## Snape (16 Settembre 2013)

Si ma che senso ha che ci siano gta V sullo scaffale, per esempio, e non quelli prenotati ? La prenotazione dovrebbe darmi la priorità: piuttosto ne metti meno sugli scaffali prima, e li rimpiazzi poi con quelli che arrivano, ma trovo ridicolo che uno a caso possa avere gta V al marco polo al d1 mentre io che l'ho prenotato (per il d1) devo magari aspettare. Certo, lo pago meno, ma non è l'unico vantaggio acquisito con la prenotazione...


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mentre voi aspettate con ansia io ce l'ho già qua accanto a me



L'hai provato?


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Si ma che senso ha che ci siano gta V sullo scaffale, per esempio, e non quelli prenotati ? La prenotazione dovrebbe darmi la priorità: piuttosto ne metti meno sugli scaffali prima, e li rimpiazzi poi con quelli che arrivano, ma trovo ridicolo che uno a caso possa avere gta V al marco polo al d1 mentre io che l'ho prenotato (per il d1) devo magari aspettare. Certo, lo pago meno, ma non è l'unico vantaggio acquisito con la prenotazione...



Con rabbia ti dico che hai ragione, perchè sono nella tua stessa situazione con MarcoPolo. Anche perchè per dire io l'ho prenotato il 30 di agosto, se domani mattina vedo in esposizione i giochi e non è arrivato il mio appunto prenotato da qualche settimana ci rimango sinceramente male. Il gioco in esposizione e quello che ho ordinato sono identici!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con rabbia ti dico che hai ragione, perchè sono nella tua stessa situazione con MarcoPolo. Anche perchè per dire io l'ho prenotato il 30 di agosto, se domani mattina vedo in esposizione i giochi e non è arrivato il mio appunto prenotato da qualche settimana ci rimango sinceramente male. Il gioco in esposizione e quello che ho ordinato sono identici!



Se domattina non me lo danno, gli sputo in faccia e vado da Media World. Poche storie


----------



## Miro (16 Settembre 2013)

MediaWorld ha rotto il D1!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> MediaWorld ha rotto il D1!!



Ufficiale????Hai conferme????
Sono ancora in clima Breaking Bad,se mi dai pure 'sta notizia corro nudo in strada


----------



## Miro (16 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ufficiale????Hai conferme????
> Sono ancora in clima Breaking Bad,se mi dai pure 'sta notizia corro nudo in strada



L'hanno scritto sulla loro pagina FB!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> L'hanno scritto sulla loro pagina FB!!


----------



## Snape (16 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con rabbia ti dico che hai ragione, perchè sono nella tua stessa situazione con MarcoPolo. Anche perchè per dire io l'ho prenotato il 30 di agosto, se domani mattina vedo in esposizione i giochi e non è arrivato il mio appunto prenotato da qualche settimana ci rimango sinceramente male. Il gioco in esposizione e quello che ho ordinato sono identici!



Esattamente. Marco polo dovrebbe trattare meglio gli iscritti al sito, che han prenotato, piuttosto che i casual customers. Infatti domani vado la a dirglielo, poi possono non darmi il gioco ma intanto gli dico quello che penso e che se non mi arriva domani da loro non ordinerò più una mazza.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ufficiale????Hai conferme????
> Sono ancora in clima Breaking Bad,se mi dai pure 'sta notizia corro nudo in strada



Io boh, dopo la visione del 5x14 non riesco a concentrarmi su niente. Solo GTA potrebbe salvarmi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> L'hanno scritto sulla loro pagina FB!!



Non è vero, non c'è nulla


----------



## Livestrong (16 Settembre 2013)

Tanta roba


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non è vero, non c'è nulla



Lo hanno scritto nei commenti di un altro post.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lo hanno scritto nei commenti di un altro post.



Ah.

Birbanti


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

marcopolo ancora nulla?


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

ufficiale..euronics ha rotto il d1..lo trovate sulla loro pagina di facebook


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Settembre 2013)

Solo MP non ha rotto. Ovviamente dove l'ho prenotato.

Chiaro


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Solo MP non ha rotto. Ovviamente dove l'ho prenotato.
> 
> Chiaro



marcopolo e gamestop..ma penso che a breve si adegueranno anche loro


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

da me lo stanno vendendo praticamente tutti(anche gamestop) tranne marcopolo...non ci credo!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Settembre 2013)

Intanto sono uscite tutte le recensioni dei siti specializzati.

Neanche da dire i voti.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Settembre 2013)

Amazon mi ha spedito *___* Mi da consegna domani anche se non sono Prime *___* Ho già le mani tutte sbucciate


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2013)

Ma GameStop lo vende già?


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

anche gamestop ha rotto definitivamente il d1..manca solo marcopolo a sto punto!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma GameStop lo vende già?



si ufficiale...guarda sulla pagina facebook


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> anche gamestop ha rotto definitivamente il d1..manca solo marcopolo a sto punto!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

anche da marcopolo è in vendita!

è in vendita ovunque ormai


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> anche da marcopolo è in vendita!
> 
> è in vendita ovunque ormai



Le strade entro domani saranno deserte, gente che giocherà per 24h di fila


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> anche da marcopolo è in vendita!
> 
> è in vendita ovunque ormai



Dove lo hai letto?


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Dove lo hai letto?



ho chiamato..il mio ha detto che sono in vendita


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ho chiamato..il mio ha detto che sono in vendita



Mi sa che plano


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Mi sa che plano



per sicurezza chiama anche tu..ma il mio a legnano ha detto di passare pure


----------



## Miro (16 Settembre 2013)

Ce l'ho!!!!!!!!


----------



## robs91 (16 Settembre 2013)

Ma volendo si può disdire la prenotazione da sto Marco Polo?No perchè se arriva domani è un conto e paziento,altrimenti non aspetto altri giorni.
Per ora non mi è arrivata nessuna e-mail,boh.


----------



## Aphex (16 Settembre 2013)

Recensioni molto negative mi dicono 

Probabilmente lo prenderò domani, non ho voglia di fare ressa


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2013)

Presoooooooooo     
Pagato 62 anziché 69 per un errore della cassiera


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ma volendo si può disdire la prenotazione da sto Marco Polo?No perchè se arriva domani è un conto e paziento,altrimenti non aspetto altri giorni.
> Per ora non mi è arrivata nessuna e-mail,boh.



Eh però son 20 euro in meno eh...


----------



## robs91 (16 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eh però son 20 euro in meno eh...



il carrefour vicino casa mia lo vende a 59.90,quindi 10 euro in meno...Pagarlo 50 euro è ottimo,però non ho tanta voglia di aspettare,anche perchè ormai ce l'ha mezzo mondo.


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2013)

Beh io chiamo MP ora... chiedo se è possibile me lo diano lo stesso a 50 euro in esposizione e poi si tengono il mio gioco quando gli arriva...


----------



## Snape (16 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh io chiamo MP ora... chiedo se è possibile me lo diano lo stesso a 50 euro in esposizione e poi si tengono il mio gioco quando gli arriva...



Dimmi cosa ti dicono...


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

A me non l'hanno dato perche non mi era ancora arrivata la mail di conferma


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2013)

Manco mi rispondono!!! Ho controllato sul sito e il mio ordine manco l'hanno spedito ancora, quindi è dura averlo in settimana insomma. Ora riprovo a chiamare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2013)

Insomma quelli che hanno prenotato a MP si son trovati bene mi dicono.


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2013)

Rispondessero almeno. Vabbè ragazzi, mettetevi il cuore in pace se l'avete ordinato da MP.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Insomma quelli che hanno prenotato a MP si son trovati bene mi dicono.



Guarda posso accettare il ritardo giusto perchè lo pago 49 euro. L'avessi pagato prezzo pieno avrei già disdetto.


----------



## robs91 (16 Settembre 2013)

Per eventualmente disdire bisogna chiamare?O puoi anche non presentarti e dopo un po' l'ordine si annulla?


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Rispondessero almeno. Vabbè ragazzi, mettetevi il cuore in pace se l'avete ordinato da MP.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Va beh ma il prezzo basso non giustifica il comportamento da pezzenti tenuto da MP


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2013)

Sinceramente non lo so, ma visto che non è nemmeno partito (parlo per me) non credo ci sia problema alcuno a disdire, in fondo se loro falliscono nella consegna di domani non vedo perchè uno insoddisfatto non possa rinunciarvi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

ho controllato il mio ordine su internet...dice:stato consegna:in preparazione...disponibilità ritiro:entro 10 giorni..
il vostro è uguale???
no perchè se è cosi disdico in tempo 0..io ho ordinato il gioco 2 settimane fa...posso capire che oggi non ci sia ancora(anche se non capisco perchè non possano darmelo visto che a 70 me lo avrebbero dato) visto che il d1 era domani...ma non posso accettare che domani non ci sia ancora!!


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2013)

Brutte notizie per noi Marcopolli. Mi ha detto il tipo che non mi può dare una copia in esposizione a 70 euri per 50 tenendosi la mia copia quando arriva in negozio, per il semplice fatto che le loro copie le devono vendere a quella cifra. La copia che arriva in negozio non c'entra nulla con loro, loro mi fanno solamente da tramite. Per lamentele posso chiamare la sede centrale, sti cassi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ho controllato il mio ordine su internet...dice:stato consegna:in preparazione...disponibilità ritiro:entro 10 giorni..
> il vostro è uguale???
> no perchè se è cosi disdico in tempo 0..io ho ordinato il gioco 2 settimane fa...posso capire che oggi non ci sia ancora(anche se non capisco perchè non possano darmelo visto che a 70 me lo avrebbero dato) visto che il d1 era domani...ma non posso accettare che domani non ci sia ancora!!



Da me manco mi dice che è in preparazione, pensa te! Ero un pò seccato ed il tipo m'ha detto chiaramente, c'è stata una quantità indescrivibile di gente che l'ha ordinato a 50 euro, di fatto son andati ben oltre alle copie che avevano disponibili tant'è che quella promozione l'hanno tolta prima del tempo appunto. Morale della favola? Le copie le hanno buttate tutte per le filiali in vendita ad euri 70 e noi che l'abbiamo pagato 50 siamo passati in secondo piano quando gli arrivano ulteriori copie. Una TRA GE DIA.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ps. per quanto poco possa contare è palese che farò sul loro sito una recensione negativissima sul servizio. 

Unico motivo di consolazione è che lo pagherò 20 euro in meno dei fortunati che già ci giocano. Mettetevi il cuore in pace MarcoPolli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2013)

mamma mia ragazzi mi sono quasi deciso a prenderlo...anche perchè adesso ho poco da studiare
però anche Natale con GTA non sarebbe male


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Brutte notizie per noi Marcopolli. Mi ha detto il tipo che non mi può dare una copia in esposizione a 70 euri per 50 tenendosi la mia copia quando arriva in negozio, per il semplice fatto che le loro copie le devono vendere a quella cifra. La copia che arriva in negozio non c'entra nulla con loro, loro mi fanno solamente da tramite. Per lamentele posso chiamare la sede centrale, sti cassi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



c'è qualche altro negozio che fa un prezzo simile senza prenotazione?


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2013)

Assolutamente no che sappia io. Lo stesso MP credo si sia letteralmente pentito.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no che sappia io. Lo stesso MP credo si sia letteralmente pentito.



io per una questione di principio o mi arriva domani o disdico e lo vado a prendere da un altra parte


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2013)

Io per quanto mi roda ormai aspetto, venti euri sono tanti.


----------



## Snape (16 Settembre 2013)

Se devo aspettare una settimana non so se lo farò. Ma comunque domani sono al mp anche io a lamentarmi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2013)

mazza regà...state pieni di soldi...cmq c'era pure Euronics che lo metteva a 50 euro


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mazza regà...state pieni di soldi...cmq c'era pure Euronics che lo metteva a 50 euro



in prenotazione però...oramai lo paghi 70 credo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> in prenotazione però...oramai lo paghi 70 credo



sisi in prenotazione...io purtroppo l'ho scoperto ieri


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2013)

Ho chiamato il servizio assistenza, ho detto alla tipa dimmi in tutta franchezza a che punto sta messo il mio ordine  Se tutto va bene per il fine settimana, se tutto va bene significa che parte domani.


----------



## Miro (16 Settembre 2013)

E' un gioco pazzesco.
Dopo la prima missione mi sono fatto un giro a piedi fino al barbiere, lungo il tragitto ho incrociato dei Ballas che dopo avermi squadrato mi hanno rincorso per pestarmi, due automobilisti hanno fatto rissa dopo un incidente e ad un certo punto la polizia è sfrecciata all'inseguimento di un tizio in auto.


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2013)

Miro perchè mi fai questo


----------



## robs91 (16 Settembre 2013)

Io se scrivo nello stato dell'ordine mi dice "confermato"(praticamente è così dal giorno che ho prenotato)...bah.
Cmq non prenoterò mai più di sti ladri.


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Io se scrivo nello stato dell'ordine mi dice "confermato"(praticamente è così dal giorno che ho prenotato)...bah.



Sul loro sito specificano le fasi. Il prossimo step sarà "spedito", potrai tracciarlo. Fondamentalmente quando sarà spendito in 24-48 ore ti arriva in filiale. Quel lasco di ore dipende se vivi in città o sul cucuzzolo della montagna 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ps. lo becchi settimana prossima quasi sicuro!


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

no va bè non se ne parla di aspettare 10 giorni...più per una questione di principio(c.agata lo voglio subitoma anche per una questione di principio)..se si tratta di 2 giorni ok anche perchè domani dovrei studiare mentre mercoledi c'è la partita e devo andare allo stadio alle 3 per la coreografia quindi di tempo per giocare non ne avrei molto..ma 10 giorni sono una mancanza di rispetto e difficilmente comprerò qualcosa da loro in futuro


----------



## juventino (16 Settembre 2013)

Appena preso da Marcopolo.


----------



## Sesfips (16 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> E' un gioco pazzesco.
> Dopo la prima missione mi sono fatto un giro a piedi fino al barbiere, lungo il tragitto ho incrociato dei Ballas che dopo avermi squadrato mi hanno rincorso per pestarmi, due automobilisti hanno fatto rissa dopo un incidente e ad un certo punto la polizia è sfrecciata all'inseguimento di un tizio in auto.



Hai ps3 o xbox?
Se hai xbox, bisogna installarlo? quanta memoria ci vuole?


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Appena preso da Marcopolo.



e l'avevi ordinato online??ti era arrivata la mail di conferma?


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Hai ps3 o xbox?
> Se hai xbox, bisogna installarlo? quanta memoria ci vuole?



Ho visto un video che dice che se lo installi è peggio,perché saltano fuori vari pop-up e le textures sono caricate più lentamente.


----------



## Miro (16 Settembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Hai ps3 o xbox?
> Se hai xbox, bisogna installarlo? quanta memoria ci vuole?



Ho l'Xbox; ci sono due dischi all'interno, l'install disk si autoinstalla e occupa circa 7 GB, il disco di gioco invece è opzionale da installare, io l'ho installato lo stesso e occupa anche lui circa 8 GB; in totale mi veniva fuori 15,2 GB installati.
L'installazione comunque è obbligatoria anche su PS3.


----------



## Sesfips (16 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ho visto un video che dice che se lo installi è peggio,perché saltano fuori vari pop-up e le textures sono caricate più lentamente.



Io credevo che era obbligatorio installarlo.
Un disco per l'installazione, l'altro per giocare. Boh, mi sa che ho capito male io.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Io credevo che era obbligatorio installarlo.
> Un disco per l'installazione, l'altro per giocare. Boh, mi sa che ho capito male io.



Ha risposto [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION]


----------



## Sesfips (16 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ha risposto [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION]



Visto. 




Miro ha scritto:


> Ho l'Xbox; ci sono due dischi all'interno, l'install disk si autoinstalla e occupa circa 7 GB, il disco di gioco invece è opzionale da installare, io l'ho installato lo stesso e occupa anche lui circa 8 GB; in totale mi veniva fuori 15,2 GB installati.
> L'installazione comunque è obbligatoria anche su PS3.




Ah ok, bene.
Io uso una chiavetta come memoria esterna, da 20 giga quasi.
Dovrei riuscire a installarlo giusto?


----------



## Miro (16 Settembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Visto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Credo di sì, ma non essendo un Hard Disk Xbox potresti avere rallentamenti e caricamenti più lunghi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2013)

ma nessuno l'ha preso su Amazon?
cmq Miro ora mi hai fatto incuriosire...mi guardo qualche video su YT


----------



## juventino (16 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e l'avevi ordinato online??ti era arrivata la mail di conferma?



No l'avevo ordinato in negozio. Preferisco sempre fare così se ne ho la possibilità.


----------



## robs91 (16 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sul loro sito specificano le fasi. Il prossimo step sarà "spedito", potrai tracciarlo. Fondamentalmente quando sarà spendito in 24-48 ore ti arriva in filiale. Quel lasco di ore dipende se vivi in città o sul cucuzzolo della montagna
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Ps. lo becchi settimana prossima quasi sicuro!



A sto punto annullo l'ordine,anche se non so come si fa.Provo a mandargli una e-mail...


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> No l'avevo ordinato in negozio. Preferisco sempre fare così se ne ho la possibilità.



e la mail quando ti è arrivata?


----------



## robs91 (16 Settembre 2013)

Gli ho mandato un email chiedendogli se posso annullare l'ordine.Mi risponderanno entro 24-48 ore
Cmq non credo succeda nulla,in fondo io non ho ancora pagato e loro possono rivenderlo a prezzo pieno


----------



## juventino (16 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e la mail quando ti è arrivata?



Sono andato direttamente io senza stare ad aspettare la mail.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (16 Settembre 2013)

io stamattina ho chiamato il numero verde di marco polo e praticamente mi ha detto che la terza mail che dovrebbe arrivare a chi l'ha ordinato via internet dovrebbe arrivare domani dato che è il day one....cioè aspettano che esca ufficialmente per poi dire alla gente di andarlo a ritirare....spero per loro che sia così......dato che potrei non rispondere di me stesso in caso di mancata comunicazione


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> io stamattina ho chiamato il numero verde di marco polo e praticamente mi ha detto che la terza mail che dovrebbe arrivare a chi l'ha ordinato via internet dovrebbe arrivare domani dato che è il day one....cioè aspettano che esca ufficialmente per poi dire alla gente di andarlo a ritirare....spero per loro che sia così......dato che potrei non rispondere di me stesso in caso di mancata comunicazione


ahahahah speriamo!


----------



## Bawert (16 Settembre 2013)

Ma non riuscite ad aspettare??


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Ma non riuscite ad aspettare??



no


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2013)

regà comè lo stile di guida?? paragonabile a gta vice city?


----------



## Sesfips (16 Settembre 2013)

Preso da gamestop.
Mi aspetta una luuuunga notte.


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2013)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> io stamattina ho chiamato il numero verde di marco polo e praticamente mi ha detto che la terza mail che dovrebbe arrivare a chi l'ha ordinato via internet dovrebbe arrivare domani dato che è il day one....cioè aspettano che esca ufficialmente per poi dire alla gente di andarlo a ritirare....spero per loro che sia così......dato che potrei non rispondere di me stesso in caso di mancata comunicazione



Io ho chiamato il centro assistenza e m'hanno detto che il mio ordine deve ancora partire dal magazzino, che se parte domani mi arriva entro la fine della settimana altrimenti la prossima  spero abbia ragione tu 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Bawert ha scritto:


> Ma non riuscite ad aspettare??



Basta non pensarci. Quindi non dovrei entrare in questo topic


----------



## Livestrong (16 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> regà comè lo stile di guida?? paragonabile a gta vice city?



Puoi cambiare visuale, non è fissa. A me sembra uguale al solito comunque.

Ci sono pure le auto cabrio col tettuccio apribile


----------



## Miro (16 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> regà comè lo stile di guida?? paragonabile a gta vice city?



Secondo me è migliore rispetto al IV, guidare sugli sterrati è divertentissimo...e occhio agli animali che attraversano, prima ho stirato un'alce mentre facevo drifting vicino alle lettere di Vinewood


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (16 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Secondo me è migliore rispetto al IV, guidare sugli sterrati è divertentissimo...e occhio agli animali che attraversano, *prima ho stirato un'alce mentre facevo drifting* vicino alle lettere di Vinewood



dio mio.....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Settembre 2013)

Domattina vado al MP e DEVONO darmelo. E' arrivata la mail di disponibilità del gioco (non relativa all'ordine, ma non importa)


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Settembre 2013)

L'ho comprato intorno alle 18.
Raga,è un capolavoro.

GODO


----------



## Brain84 (17 Settembre 2013)

spaziale! Ho provato ad entrare nella base militare sulle montagne ma ti crivlellano in 10mila..devo farcela


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Domattina vado al MP e DEVONO darmelo. E' arrivata la mail di disponibilità del gioco (non relativa all'ordine, ma non importa)



A meno che non ti presenti armato non credo te lo diano


----------



## robs91 (17 Settembre 2013)

Ho ricevuto l'email:Ordine disponibile per il ritiro


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Settembre 2013)

Ho visto su Amazon che il pacco stanotte ha viaggiato  E' già a Livorno


----------



## bmb (17 Settembre 2013)

Siete delle vere fogne


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Settembre 2013)

Da me deve ancora arrivare. Coltelle nelle rene


----------



## Dapone (17 Settembre 2013)

che gioco ***** miseria


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Settembre 2013)

Arrivatooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! Addio mondo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Puoi cambiare visuale, non è fissa. A me sembra uguale al solito comunque.
> 
> Ci sono pure le auto cabrio col tettuccio apribile



Ok...no perchè lo stile guida GTA è unico e non deve essere cambiato

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Miro ha scritto:


> Secondo me è migliore rispetto al IV, guidare sugli sterrati è divertentissimo...e occhio agli animali che attraversano, prima ho stirato un'alce mentre facevo drifting vicino alle lettere di Vinewood



ho capito...vendo qualcosa su internet e me lo compro


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Settembre 2013)

Ma anche a voi i sottotitoli sono minuscoli??? non c'è il modo di ingrandirli?


----------



## Livestrong (17 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma anche a voi i sottotitoli sono minuscoli??? non c'è il modo di ingrandirli?



Impara l'inglese, capra


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Impara l'inglese, capra



l'inglese lo conosco, ma con lo slang americano capisco metà delle robe


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2013)

Della mail manco c'è traccia, ma mi son messo il cuore in pace


----------



## Liuke (17 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Della mail manco c'è traccia, ma mi son messo il cuore in pace



Idem tanto devo studiare ahah


----------



## Miro (17 Settembre 2013)

Andate al Del Perro Pier e guardate il mare...è magnifico.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (17 Settembre 2013)

ancora niente mail di conferma che è arrivato.....sarebbe il minore dei mali...se voi infamoni non continuaste a postare dettagli di gioco...


----------



## Liuke (17 Settembre 2013)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> ancora niente mail di conferma che è arrivato.....sarebbe il minore dei mali...se voi infamoni non continuaste a postare dettagli di gioco...



pensa che io sono pure andato li e nn mel'hanno dato perchè non mi era arrivata la mail


----------



## Brain84 (17 Settembre 2013)

Mamma mia che gioco!


----------



## BB7 (17 Settembre 2013)

Su SpazioGames c'è già il live da 1h30m dove vanno in giro senza spoilerare


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Settembre 2013)

Gioco definitivo


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> spaziale! Ho provato ad entrare nella base militare sulle montagne ma ti crivlellano in 10mila..devo farcela



Ho visto il video di un tizio che ha provato ad atterrarci dentro in aereo.Appena violato lo spazio aereo,è stato istantaneamente distrutto da un paio di missili apparentemente teleguidati


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Settembre 2013)

Da Expert chi lo ha prenotato ONLINE lo avrà IN NEGOZIO tra 5/7 giorni, ho chiamato.

Neanche da dire che son planato al MEDIAWORLD che è MIGLIORE e comunque ha il 10% di sconto.

Expert sta perdendo molti clienti per questo "trucchetto"


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Da Expert chi lo ha prenotato ONLINE lo avrà IN NEGOZIO tra 5/7 giorni, ho chiamato.
> 
> Neanche da dire che son planato al MEDIAWORLD che è MIGLIORE e comunque ha il 10% di sconto.
> 
> Expert sta perdendo molti clienti per questo "trucchetto"



quanto l'hai pagato al mediaworld?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Settembre 2013)

63


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> 63



a sto punto mi sa tanto che me lo prendo da mediaworld..giusto per non far guadagnare MP che ha tenuto un atteggiamento irrispettoso


----------



## Snape (17 Settembre 2013)

Preso pure io a Mediaworld. Cioè lo prenoto da marco polo e me lo dai dopo 7 giorni dall'uscita ? Neanche per sogno dai. Godo se falliscono.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2013)

Si beh io son già che con MP lo avrò settimana prossima, mi rode da matti e si sono comportati malissimo. Però sono 20 euro in meno quindi amen, aspetterò. 

A proposito, chi l'ha prenotato fisicamente al MP l'ha pagato comunque 49 euri?


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Settembre 2013)

ordine disdetto!e a mai più marcopolo..


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2013)

Come hai fatto a fare la disdetta? Cosi per curiosità, non perchè lo farò, a meno di una pazzia


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ordine disdetto!e a mai più marcopolo..



Come hai fatto?


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Come hai fatto?



l'ho detto al tipo del negozio al telefono

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Come hai fatto a fare la disdetta? Cosi per curiosità, non perchè lo farò, a meno di una pazzia



mediaworld lo fa a 63€..io lo prendo li


----------



## alexrossonero (17 Settembre 2013)

Sinceramente, non capisco cosa vi cambi un giorno più, uno meno, una settimana più, una meno.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2013)

Comunque ho chiamato il servizio clienti, mi ha risposto la tipa e mi fa che oggi l'hanno chiamata centinaia di persone per questo gioco che appunto era in uscita oggi. S'è scusata a nome di MP e che dalla dirigenza hanno detto che i giochi li cominciano a spedire da domani e che se sono fortunato per venerdi mattina o sabato mattina mi arriva. 

Francamente non so se crederci o meno, sembra quasi un modo per tener buona la gente. 

Vabbè dai ad ogni modo me ne sbatto, arrivi quando arrivi lo pago venti sacchi in meno. Certo non farò loro buona pubblicità dopo questo.


----------



## Miro (17 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque ho chiamato il servizio clienti, mi ha risposto la tipa e mi fa che oggi l'hanno chiamata centinaia di persone per questo gioco che appunto era in uscita oggi. S'è scusata a nome di MP e che dalla dirigenza hanno detto che i giochi li cominciano a spedire da domani e che se sono fortunato per venerdi mattina o sabato mattina mi arriva.
> 
> Francamente non so se crederci o meno, sembra quasi un modo per tener buona la gente.
> 
> Vabbè dai ad ogni modo me ne sbatto, arrivi quando arrivi lo pago venti sacchi in meno. Certo non farò loro buona pubblicità dopo questo.



A parziale discolpa di Marco Polo, leggo in giro che anche altre catene hanno avuto problemi di distribuzione.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2013)

Comunque c'è da dire una cosa, se uno proprio lo vuole a tutti i costi al day one o addirittura in anticipo è inutile lo compri on line perchè sa che le variabili sono tante per cui qualcosa può andar storto. Meglio vada direttamente in negozio. A me sinceramente non frega poi cosi tanto, certo lo avessi in mano ora sarebbe meglio, ma insomma fa niente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque c'è da dire una cosa, se uno proprio lo vuole a tutti i costi al day one o addirittura in anticipo è inutile lo compri on line perchè sa che le variabili sono tante per cui qualcosa può andar storto. Meglio vada direttamente in negozio. A me sinceramente non frega poi cosi tanto, certo lo avessi in mano ora sarebbe meglio, ma insomma fa niente.



io proprio per questo non li compro mai i primi giorni...già ho visto qualcuno che lo vende a 50/55 euro


----------



## Liuke (17 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si beh io son già che con MP lo avrò settimana prossima, mi rode da matti e si sono comportati malissimo. Però sono 20 euro in meno quindi amen, aspetterò.
> 
> A proposito, chi l'ha prenotato fisicamente al MP l'ha pagato comunque 49 euri?


io l'ho prenotato online con ritiro in negozio e sto nella tua stessa situazione credo...


----------



## Snape (17 Settembre 2013)

E' una questione di principio. Io lo prenoto un mese prima e lo esigo al day one, senza storie. Se non me lo danno spendo 12 euro in più e vado al mediaworld. Me ne frego delle scuse del marco polo, non ci comprerò mai più niente.


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Settembre 2013)

io l'ho pagato 56 al mediaworld..auchan faceva 50 addirittura..ma erano finiti completamente


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> io l'ho pagato 56 al mediaworld..auchan faceva 50 addirittura..ma erano finiti completamente



Beh 56 è ottimo!


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2013)

Trevor


----------



## Miro (17 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Trevor



Sei già a Trevor? ammazza, io



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ho appena fatto la missione di Lester, quella al LifeInvader 



Ho anche (se ho inteso bene) trovato una referenza a Breaking Bad 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ad un certo punto su Internet dovreste trovare la notizia del Liberty Tree riguardante i motociclisti Lost che si sono trasferiti a Blaine County iniziando a produrre anfetamina; nella notizia c'è anche scritto che a causa della loro attività si è visto un aumento dei profitti delle lavanderie, e dove aveva il laboratorio il buon vecchio Gustavo Fring?


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Sei già a Trevor? ammazza, io
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tra pochissimo ci arrivi 
Comunque io mi sto concentrando sulla storia,il cazzeggio intensivo me lo godrò più avanti (anche se ho già provato l'elicottero con lanciamissili e mitraglione  ).


----------



## Snape (17 Settembre 2013)

Sono andato al night club, spettacolino privato, mi sparo 4 drink in stecca ed esco. Un tizio mi guarda male mentre barcollo causa effluvi alcolici, io scivolo nel fastidio e poggio nocche sulla guancia di lui. Morto ammazzato con cemento a carezza su faccia distesa in tomba gelida.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Settembre 2013)

Assurdo.


----------



## robs91 (18 Settembre 2013)

Gioco stupendo
Mi danno fastidio solo un pò i comandi,ad es preferirei accelerare con la x invece che con R2 e frenare con quadrato.Ma mi abituerò.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Settembre 2013)

Unico grosso difetto a mio avviso il sistema di guida e di fisica, troppo arcade


----------



## Sesfips (18 Settembre 2013)

Pazzesco. Quando piove c'è l'effetto visivo dei fulmini e il rumore dei tuoni.
È realisticamente perfetto. Sembra un vero temporale.


----------



## Miro (18 Settembre 2013)

Spoiler storia:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Un pò mi dispiace per Johnny Klebitz, non tanto per la sua morte ma perchè viene liquidato come un babbione qualsiasi; avrebbero potuto fare una faida più consistente tra lui e Trevor.




800 milioni di ricavo per Rockstar solo nel D1.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Unico grosso difetto a mio avviso il sistema di guida e di fisica, troppo arcade



??? luca e miro dicevano che è buono lo stile di guida


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ??? luca e miro dicevano che è buono lo stile di guida



Penso che secondo me è un sistema di guida troppo sempliciotto ed arcade


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Settembre 2013)

Deve essere molto bello.. Ma per PC ancora niente


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2013)

Semplicemente immenso! Oggi ho perso un ora buona a giocare al Golf Club


----------



## Liuke (19 Settembre 2013)

Finalmente e' arrivata la mail de sti maledetti de marcopolo!!! Oggi dopo l'esame la mia vita finira' ahah


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2013)

Io ancora attendo la mail  essendo già giovedi ormai è palese non l'avrò tra le mani entro settimana prossima aimè.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Settembre 2013)

Io gli ho inoltrato per mail del fastidio e non creanza. 

Inoltre all'antipaticissima donna del call center ho fatto notare che sarei andato dal MW in quanto preferisco dare più soldi a loro che 10€ in meno al MP.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Unico grosso difetto a mio avviso il sistema di guida e di fisica, troppo arcade



+ che altro la fisica è veramente deficitaria. Mi è capitato di investire un pedone a velocità sostenuta e la macchina è schizzata in aria e s'è cappottata...


----------



## vota DC (19 Settembre 2013)

Ahahah ma hai investito Fudo della Montagna?

Un'ora di golf significa che è pieno di minigiochi? La conquista territoriale è tornata?


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ahahah ma hai investito Fudo della Montagna?
> 
> Un'ora di golf significa che è pieno di minigiochi? La conquista territoriale è tornata?



Pensa che c'è anche il Tennis Club


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2013)

*Incredibile: hanno incassato 800 milioni di dollari nel corso del PRIMO giorno di vendita.
*
E' record di sempre.


----------



## danyaj87 (19 Settembre 2013)

Ma alla fine hanno coperto il bugdet per lo sviluppo del gioco


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Deve essere molto bello.. Ma per PC ancora niente


Arriverà anche lì, ne sono certo. Le petizioni hanno ricevuto parecchie firme.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile: hanno incassato 800 milioni di dollari nel corso del PRIMO giorno di vendita.
> *
> E' record di sempre.



c'era da aspettarselo


----------



## Livestrong (19 Settembre 2013)

Ma voi siete riusciti a scoparvi qualche spogliarellista? Da me rifiutano tutte


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Arriverà anche lì, ne sono certo. Le petizioni hanno ricevuto parecchie firme.



Eh si infatti ho letto. Mah spero


----------



## Liuke (19 Settembre 2013)

L'attesa per l'installazione: i minuti piu brutti della mia vita ahah


----------



## Doctore (19 Settembre 2013)

Ora tutti gli omicidi del mondo saranno colpa di gta 5


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2013)

Mi è balenato un dubbio, che farà si il mio ritardo sarà ancora più consistente. L'ho ordinato da ospite e non da iscritto, l'iscrizione l'ho fatta più avanti quasi per sfizio. Non vorrei che il fatto di esser ospite e non cliente registrato con l'ordine mi faccia passare ultimo degli ultimi, anzi ne sono aimè quasi certo.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (19 Settembre 2013)

come direbbe piccinini l'attesa è finita....se posso dare un consiglio a chi come l'ha preso da marco polo è non gli è ancora arrivata la mail per il ritiro andate di persona e ve lo danno senza problemi, o almeno a me non han fatto storie


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2013)

Mi sa che tu sei stato moooolto fortunato, pochi MP fanno una cosa del genere, sono molto rigidi, anche se non ne capisco il motivo. Comunque domani proverò di persona a fare questa cosa, al telefono mi avevano detto che non lo fanno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2013)

io sto marco polo non l'avevo mai sentito...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2013)

Trevor è un idolo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Trevor è un idolo.



Ancora non sono arrivato a lui, sto perdendo troppo tempo 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ho appena terminato la missione di Franklin che si ritrova a dover fronteggiare uno scontro a fuoco con un altra banda e poi a fuggire dalla polizia insieme a Lamar e quell'altro fesso di cui non ricordo il nome.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2013)

guardatelo...fa morire dalle risate


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2013)

Mi sono fermato perchè spoilera... ma fino ad allora questo pazzo m'ha fatto morire!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi sono fermato perchè spoilera... ma fino ad allora questo pazzo m'ha fatto morire!



solo all'inizio...dal minuto 7 cazzeggia e ba...guardalo fa ridere perchè si vede che non ha mai giocato a un gta


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2013)

Ah ok allora passo avanti lo spoiler


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma voi siete riusciti a scoparvi qualche spogliarellista? Da me rifiutano tutte



È facilissimo 
La prima volta ho fallito perché non sapevo che il buttafuori ti cacciava alla terza volta che ti sgamava con le mani nel sacco,poi sono tornato e ho cuccato con facilità 
Basta che continui a toccarla e a parlarle.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È facilissimo
> La prima volta ho fallito perché non sapevo che il buttafuori ti cacciava alla terza volta che ti sgamava con le mani nel sacco,poi sono tornato e ho cuccato con facilità
> Basta che continui a toccarla e a parlarle.


Sì ma se poi le proponi di venire a casa ti dice di no


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sì ma se poi le proponi di venire a casa ti dice di no



L'unica volta che ho provato me lo ha chiesto lei quando la barra del gradimento era quasi piena


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sì ma se poi le proponi di venire a casa ti dice di no



con che personaggio?? io ho provato con Michael e una biondina... è andata bene al primo colpo XD il mi fratello c'ha provato con Franklin... rifiutato!!


Sono arrivato a sbloccare Trevor!!! La storia è sempre più divertente


----------



## juventino (20 Settembre 2013)

Trevor  è assolutamente il migliore dei tre personaggi. Un pazzo furioso capace di uccidere senza il minimo senso e di compiere carneficine epocali. L'ho sbloccato da poco e sono molto curioso di vedere che importanza avrà sulla storia.
Questo gioco sarebbe perfetto se non fosse per


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Stretch e Lamar, ovvero i due idioti che Franklin ha come amici. Assolutamente insopportabili, mi ispirano una violenza su di loro assurda. Spero vivamente che il gioco mi darà la possibilità di segarli.



- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma voi siete riusciti a scoparvi qualche spogliarellista? Da me rifiutano tutte



Ci ho provato due volte con Franklin con una biondina e mi ha rifiutato. Poi sono andato con Trevor (ho cambiato spogliarellista però) ed è stata addirittura lei a chiedermi di venire da lei. Secondo me dipende dal personaggio e dalle sue capacità.


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2013)

Stasera finito lavoro vado al MP, con scimitarra appresso chiedo "gentilmente" di darmi una copia visto che della spedizione non v'è traccia, se non gli sta bene ciao ciao, con me hanno chiuso.


----------



## cris (20 Settembre 2013)

prima impressione pessima riguardo la guida.

Era 10 volte meglio GTA4 nella guida. Ridicoli anche gli impatti, sbatti contro un cesso di macchina da 1kg e non la smuovi di un millimetro, pare un pilastro di calcestruzzo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Settembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> prima impressione pessima riguardo la guida.
> 
> Era 10 volte meglio GTA4 nella guida. Ridicoli anche gli impatti, sbatti contro un cesso di macchina da 1kg e non la smuovi di un millimetro, pare un pilastro di calcestruzzo



no questo no...


----------



## Sesfips (20 Settembre 2013)

Navigando in rete, ho trovato questo aneddoto sulla creazione di GTA:



> Sapevate che il primissimo GTA era nato per un errore di programmazione?
> 
> Il gioco, in origine, doveva essere ben diverso: si trattava di un gioco di corsa d'auto (quindi, l'idea di base era molto più banale), ambientato in città, e con la polizia che ti arrestava se commettevi infrazioni (nemmeno questa era una novità: c'era anche in "Test Drive", molto più vecchio).
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Settembre 2013)

le cose belle accadono per caso


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2013)

Arrivato  marcopolo si è salvato in corner!


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (20 Settembre 2013)

allucinante sto gioco, devo prenderci ancora un pò la mano con i vari comandi ma è uno spettacolo...la polizia è comunque molto più tosta di quanto mi ricordassi nei precedenti GTA.
solo una cosa non ho ancora capito: se voglio uscire dal gioco come faccio, no perchè ieri sera ho spento direttamente l'xbox....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Navigando in rete, ho trovato questo aneddoto sulla creazione di GTA:


Un errore da miliardi e miliardi di dollari.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> le cose belle accadono per caso



Sono stupendi i caricamenti di trevor ahahahah ogni volta mi stupisce sempre di più ahahahah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2013)

Ma come faccio a trovare il primo calvo che mi chiede di uccidere Maud? Mettono un immagine da cui non si capisce un casso.


----------



## cris (20 Settembre 2013)

Dopo la prima impressione brutta alla guida, inizia a commuovermi, la zona desertica a nord e fantastica.. La polizia è cattivissima comunque.

Ho iniziato a cazzeggiare e non riesco a smettere e ricominciare la storia


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (20 Settembre 2013)

visto adesso su twitter una foto di emanuelson che gioca gta.....


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Settembre 2013)

polizia più tosta ed è anche più difficile perdere le stelle del sospetto mi sembra..


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (20 Settembre 2013)

vero... e poi la pula te la ritrovi lungo il percorso, non si limitano all'area dove hai commesso il crimine...

comunque se qualcuno può ragguagliarmi su come si fa ad uscire da una sessione di gioco senza spegnere direttamente la console mi fa un grosso favore, mi sta tirando ***** sta cosa


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2013)

Che gioco  Ci torno a giocare!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> vero... e poi la pula te la ritrovi lungo il percorso, non si limitano all'area dove hai commesso il crimine...
> 
> comunque se qualcuno può ragguagliarmi su come si fa ad uscire da una sessione di gioco senza spegnere direttamente la console mi fa un grosso favore, mi sta tirando ***** sta cosa



Ma con la PS3? Tieni premuto il solito bottone centrale e fai spegni sistema.


----------



## Liuke (21 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma come faccio a trovare il primo calvo che mi chiede di uccidere Maud? Mettono un immagine da cui non si capisce un casso.


Guarda io l'ho appena catturato...lo trovi alla cava.
Ti ho fatto una foto alla mappa e ti ho indicato dove si trova spero si capisca.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2013)

Clamoroso ragazzi, è sicuramente uno dei giochi migliori di sempre.  



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma quanto è stron... Jimmy che droga il padre?


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2013)

Ci ho giocato poco, ma è una cosa stupenda. Grande RockStar.


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Settembre 2013)

Ragazzi, chi lo ha comprato per PS3 saprebbe dirmi se il gioco viene installato automaticamente o meno?

Grazie anticipatamente.


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2013)

Beh si ti fa l'installazione appena lo cacci su...


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2013)

Dopo qualche ora di gioco, anche se è prematuro, do un mio primo giudizio. Il gioco è veramente totale, si può fare di tutto e di più.

Il modo di guidare è veramente cambiato in toto, sembra stranissimo abituati al classico GTA, è diventato oggettivamente più facile ma non per questo peggiore, nel senso che secondo me l'hanno reso con questa sua nuova semplicità anche molto più divertente.

Le sparatorie, beh le hanno spaventosamente migliorate. Tutt'altra fluidità, realisticità, dinamicità. Stupendo. 

Cambiare personaggi, passare da uno all'altro è favoloso. 

Ma sopratutto tutte quelle cose che tanto si erano amate del San Andreas sono tornate, per fortuna. Nel 4 era stato oggettivamente delittuoso togliere.


----------



## Sesfips (21 Settembre 2013)

Qualcuno mi spiega come si fa ad entrare nella base militare senza essere ammazzati entro un secondo?
Ci sono riuscito una volta, stavo per rubare un caccia, sono arrivati i carri armati e mi hanno fatto saltare per aria


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2013)

Ma quanto è folle Trevor?


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega come si fa ad entrare nella base militare senza essere ammazzati entro un secondo?
> Ci sono riuscito una volta, stavo per rubare un caccia, sono arrivati i carri armati e mi hanno fatto saltare per aria



Non ho provato,ma sembra il metodo miglore:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

Quando arriverà l'ONLINE propongo di creare una nostra crew


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

Quando cambio personaggio vicino a lui c'è un numero, che vuol dire?


----------



## Miro (22 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quando cambio personaggio vicino a lui c'è un numero, che vuol dire?



E' il numero di missioni disponibili per il personaggio.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non ho provato,ma sembra il metodo miglore:
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma che figata di grafica  Io sono rimasta a GTA San Andreas


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> E' il numero di missioni disponibili per il personaggio.



Miro sa tutto! 
ma qual è la base militare?


----------



## Sesfips (22 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non ho provato,ma sembra il metodo miglore:
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Va bene. Proverò con questo. Grazie.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Va bene. Proverò con questo. Grazie.



Ho provato e mi beccano appena butto giù la sbarra,non capisco perchè a lui non vengono le stellette


----------



## Sesfips (22 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ho provato e mi beccano appena butto giù la sbarra,non capisco perchè a lui non vengono le stellette



Non ho ancora provato, però lui entra nella pista vera e propria da un cancello aperto, senza sfondare nulla.
Le stellette vengono fuori appena entra dentro alla pista. Quando è fuori dalla pista ancora no.

Ps. Tu intendi la prima sbarra, quella rossa?


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora provato, però lui entra nella pista vera e propria da un cancello aperto, senza sfondare nulla.
> Le stellette vengono fuori appena entra dentro alla pista. Quando è fuori dalla pista ancora no.
> 
> Ps. Tu intendi la prima sbarra, quella rossa?



Sisi la sbarra con lo stop.
Comunque a quanto pare dipende tutto da come è posizionata la guardia a sinistra,se è girata non ti vede.Riproverò.


----------



## Sesfips (22 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sisi la sbarra con lo stop.
> Comunque a quanto pare dipende tutto da come è posizionata la guardia a sinistra,se è girata non ti vede.Riproverò.



Ho fatto tutto come nel video. Peccato che l'aereo non ci sia, infatti dopo un secondo mi fanno fuori.


----------



## cris (23 Settembre 2013)

madonna ragazzi, ci sto giocando bo da 15 ore e son all' 1,8% di gioco, stomale.

Non riesco a non perdermi via e cazzeggiare. Non son ancora riuscito a "scoprire" tutta la mappa

La polizia è la piu ******** mai registrata in un GTA, o scappi o sei morto


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2013)

Azz  io dopo 3-4 orette sono a 6%... ma più che altro ho preso percentuale a fare eventi casuali, sport, poligono etc etc.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Ho fatto tutto come nel video. Peccato che l'aereo non ci sia, infatti dopo un secondo mi fanno fuori.



L'ho rubato ma mi sono schiantato cercando di evitare i missili


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2013)

Io sono al 51%, però ci credo poco. Ho fatto solo due "colpi" e mi mancano una marea di cose


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io sono al 51%, però ci credo poco. Ho fatto solo due "colpi" e mi mancano una marea di cose



Probabilmente la percentuale si riferisce solo alla storia principale e non a tutto il resto.

PS
Anche tu ti perdi a fare mille cose? Ogni volta andare avanti con la storia diventa complicato perché ci sono tantissime altre cose da fare LOL


----------



## vota DC (23 Settembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> La polizia è la piu ******** mai registrata in un GTA, o scappi o sei morto



Ho letto da qualche parte che stavolta funziona nascondersi. Nei vecchi dovevi uscire dal quadrato di ricerca a qualunque costo e la polizia sapeva esattamente dove eri pur non vedendoti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Probabilmente la percentuale si riferisce solo alla storia principale e non a tutto il resto.
> 
> PS
> Anche tu ti perdi a fare mille cose? Ogni volta andare avanti con la storia diventa complicato perché ci sono tantissime altre cose da fare LOL



Sì sì ovvio

Comunque davvero bello


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sì sì ovvio
> 
> Comunque davvero bello


Senti ma da te Trevor come si è ripresentato a Michael? (No perchè inizio a pensare ci siano modalità diverse)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ho letto da qualche parte che stavolta funziona nascondersi. Nei vecchi dovevi uscire dal quadrato di ricerca a qualunque costo e la polizia sapeva esattamente dove eri pur non vedendoti.


Vero, spesso son fuggito nascondendomi o a piedi o con la macchina oppure entrando in un'altra auto, se però ti lanci in un inseguimento, arrivato a tre stelline, dopo un po' ti fottono, sono cattivissimi.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (23 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quando arriverà l'ONLINE propongo di creare una nostra crew



combinazione ci stavo pensando anch'io l'altro giorno, non sarebbe una brutta idea


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Senti ma da te Trevor come si è ripresentato a Michael? (No perchè inizio a pensare ci siano modalità diverse)





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Gli arriva in casa quando è con la famiglia


----------



## cris (23 Settembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ho letto da qualche parte che stavolta funziona nascondersi. Nei vecchi dovevi uscire dal quadrato di ricerca a qualunque costo e la polizia sapeva esattamente dove eri pur non vedendoti.



si, funziona.. confermo. quando cè l'elicottero pero sei fregato, bisogna correre il piu lontano possibile e basta


----------



## cris (23 Settembre 2013)

ragazzi, il numerino accanto al volto del personaggio quando clicchi x cambiarlo, son le missioni residue che ha il personaggio stesso?


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (23 Settembre 2013)

si cris esatto

comunque prima sono andato alla cava a prendere il pelato e ho visto quei *******ssimi camion che lavorano lì... è spettacolare come riesca a schiacciare le auto della polizia


----------



## cris (23 Settembre 2013)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> si cris esatto
> 
> comunque prima sono andato alla cava a prendere il pelato e ho visto quei *******ssimi camion che lavorano lì... è spettacolare come riesca a schiacciare le auto della polizia



pelato? ma fa parte della storia o è una chicca che trovi solo andandoci? o è una misione "?"


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2013)

che invidia che ho... hahha


----------



## Miro (23 Settembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> pelato? ma fa parte della storia o è una chicca che trovi solo andandoci? o è una misione "?"



E' parte di una serie di missioni secondarie attivabili solo con Trevor e che consiste nella di ricerca dei criminali, te le fornisce la chiattona di nome Maude che si vedeva nel trailer di gameplay.

Maude è questa, per interderci:


----------



## cris (23 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> che invidia che ho... hahha



fuori i soldi 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Miro ha scritto:


> E' parte di una serie di missioni secondarie attivabili solo con Trevor e che consiste nella di ricerca dei criminali, te le fornisce la chiattona di nome Maude che si vedeva nel trailer di gameplay.
> 
> Maude è questa, per interderci:


ah ok, grazie... son ancora a Michael, non hoancora sbloccato Trevor


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2013)

Spendiamo due parole sul mercato azionario: purtroppo il trading grosso è sostanzialmente scriptato,ma se fosse completamente "libero" sarebbe una roba *pazzesca*.Magari nel prossimo GTA sarà così


----------



## Miro (23 Settembre 2013)

Ma io mica l'ho capito il trading  ogni volta vado sempre in perdita, anche se tengo conto dei grafici.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ma io mica l'ho capito il trading  ogni volta vado sempre in perdita, anche se tengo conto dei grafici.



L'unico modo per andare sul sicuro è con gli omicidi che ti commissiona Lester.Ti dice lui che titoli comprare


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (23 Settembre 2013)

io ho comprato delle azioni di ammu nation.... e per adesso vedo tutte cifre verdi...il che mi sembra positivo


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2013)

Primo bug, giocavo a golf e da distanza ragguardevole ho dato una mazzata e una tipa ha preso paura. Ho infranto le regole del club e sono diventato ricercato, li il pg si è bloccato e mi hanno arrestato al volo


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2013)

Con la prima rapina ho guadagnato un sacco...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2013)

1)Son stato fesso io a scegliere il dispositivo in mezzo al mare nel secondo colpo? No, perché non c'ho guadagnato manco un dollaro 

2)Sarò incapace ma il secondo latitante da portare a Maud manco lo riesco a trovare


----------



## Milo (23 Settembre 2013)

ma quando esce l'on-line???


----------



## Miro (23 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> L'unico modo per andare sul sicuro è con gli omicidi che ti commissiona Lester.Ti dice lui che titoli comprare



Si ma avrei preferito fosse un meccanismo logico, tipo ad esempio se compro titoli di Ammunation e poi gli ammazzo i cassieri i valori scendono, oppure se faccio grosse spese da loro le borse salgono, cose così.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 1)Son stato fesso io a scegliere il dispositivo in mezzo al mare nel secondo colpo? No, perché non c'ho guadagnato manco un dollaro
> 
> 2)Sarò incapace ma il secondo latitante da portare a Maud manco lo riesco a trovare



Credo sia indifferente cosa scegli nella seconda rapina, alla fine non becchi nulla comunque.



Milo ha scritto:


> ma quando esce l'on-line???



1 Ottobre.

Io comunque ho cancellato il salvataggio e l'ho riniziato, non potevo perdermi


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la possibilità di usare Packie McReary nelle rapine.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Credo sia indifferente cosa scegli nella seconda rapina, alla fine non becchi nulla comunque.


Ah, quindi anche con l'altra soluzione non ci guadagni nulla.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Si ma avrei preferito fosse un meccanismo logico, tipo ad esempio se compro titoli di Ammunation e poi gli ammazzo i cassieri i valori scendono, oppure se faccio grosse spese da loro le borse salgono, cose così.



Quello che dicevo io nel primo post


----------



## cris (24 Settembre 2013)

Michael è il mio idolo (forse perche non ho ancora sbloccato Trevor )

Se notate, Franklin, quel babbeo, quando ruba le auto per far scender la gente deve picchiarla, Michael spessisimo semplicemente indica col dito di uscire, "get out" e quelli se ne scappano urlando <3


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2013)

Franklin per ora non mi è piaciuto più di tanto, Mich è un grande, in attesa di Trevor.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Settembre 2013)

Ragazzi,vi cambierà la vita quando sbloccherete Trevor


----------



## cris (24 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,vi cambierà la vita quando sbloccherete Trevor



ho anchio sta sensazione, cmnq di sicuro Franklin è il piu mammoletta di tutti


----------



## Miro (24 Settembre 2013)

E' abbastanza palese che l'idea iniziale fosse di avere un solo personaggio e cioè Michael, che è indubbiamente il personaggio più di peso, più interessante e attorno a cui gira tutta la storia; Franklin è stato gestito malissimo, credo sia il protagonista meno carismatico dell'intera serie.


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Settembre 2013)

sbaglio o la storia è piu corta del solito??69 missioni mi sembrano pochine...non so se ricordo male ma san andreas mi sembrava molto piu lungo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sbaglio o la storia è piu corta del solito??69 missioni mi sembrano pochine...non so se ricordo male ma san andreas mi sembrava molto piu lungo



si erano tra 90 e 100 missioni principali...Vice City mi sembra che era molto più lungo (e più bello)
ma sono corte ste 69 missioni?


----------



## Sesfips (24 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si erano tra 90 e 100 missioni principali...Vice City mi sembra che era molto più lungo (e più bello)
> ma sono corte ste 69 missioni?



Sono abbastanza corte, imho.
Ma ci sono talmente tante altre cose da fare che neanche te ne accorgi, tra missioni secondarie, passatempi, cazzeggio ecc ecc.
Il mondo poi è vastissimo. Dopo una settimana che è uscito il gioco ancora non ho visitato tutte le strade. Fai te!


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> E' abbastanza palese che l'idea iniziale fosse di avere un solo personaggio e cioè Michael, che è indubbiamente il personaggio più di peso, più interessante e attorno a cui gira tutta la storia; Franklin è stato gestito malissimo, credo sia il protagonista meno carismatico dell'intera serie.



Franklin ho come l'impressione che sia stato appositamente fatto cosi, con questo carattere. Anche se ancora per me il gioco è lungo quindi è prematuro giudicare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Settembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza corte, imho.
> Ma ci sono talmente tante altre cose da fare che neanche te ne accorgi, tra missioni secondarie, passatempi, cazzeggio ecc ecc.
> Il mondo poi è vastissimo. Dopo una settimana che è uscito il gioco ancora non ho visitato tutte le strade. Fai te!



mi fido...vabbè che il bello di gta è il cazzeggio, ma a me è sempre piaciuto fare la storia


----------



## Sesfips (24 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mi fido...vabbè che il bello di gta è il cazzeggio, ma a me è sempre piaciuto fare la storia



La storia secondo me è molto bella. L'unica cosa, non poco irrilevante, è il fatto che sia difficile fare soldi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Settembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> La storia secondo me è molto bella. L'unica cosa, non poco irrilevante, è il fatto che sia difficile fare soldi.



non si possono comprare case vero?


----------



## Sesfips (24 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non si possono comprare case vero?



Non voglio dirti nulla, se no ti faccio uno spoilerone 
Comunque, più vai avanti con le missioni, più potrai fare cose differenti in città, al mare, ecc. Fidati, è una figata.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Settembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Non voglio dirti nulla, se no ti faccio uno spoilerone
> Comunque, più vai avanti con le missioni, più potrai fare cose differenti in città, al mare, ecc. Fidati, è una figata.



okok allora non dire niente xd
grazie


----------



## Liuke (25 Settembre 2013)

E' una vita che quel coso per cambiare personaggio mi segna una missione con franklin ma nn ho la più pallida idea di dove sia


----------



## Miro (25 Settembre 2013)

Dico la mia sul gioco; personalmente è il miglior gioco a cui abbia mai giocato ma allo stesso tempo non lo ritengo un gioco perfetto anzi, presenta a mio avviso molte crepe...ovviamente però dovrei giudicare tutto provando anche l'online, comunque:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Le rapine: il punto più pesante della mia critica; hanno martellato per mesi dando risalto alla possibilità di fare rapine e poi nel gioco me ne trovo SOLO 4 di cui 2 prive di incasso? ma seriamente? dov'è la possibilità di farne delle altre? perchè non posso rapinare una banca? 

L'economia di gioco: anche qui, parlavano di economia vibrante e poi mi ritrovo senza la possibilità di comprare case, i pochi immobili acquisibili sono inutili a parte 1 (il Los Santos Customs che ti fa le modifiche alle auto gratuitamente) e con prezzi allucinanti (il club di golf costa uno sproposito e da una rendita settimanale ridicola); oltretutto non si può manco interagire con le proprietà (in alcune manco si può entrare!) se non attraverso ripetitive missioni (mi riferisco allo Smoke on the Water).
La borsa è un'idea interessante ma mi sembra che ogni rialzo e ribasso sia scriptato e privo di logica.

Le attività secondarie: Ce ne sono molte (e alcune sono davvero inutili, lo yoga per esempio) ma allo stesso tempo ne hanno tolte tantissime, ad esempio potevano mettere benissimo un casinò dove giocare a poker etc...oppure ad esempio le missioni da vigilante, recupero veicoli, le scuole navali e di guida, le guerre di droga di TBOGT...

Le abilità dei personaggi: oltre ad essere facilmente potenziabili hanno un peso leggerissimo sul gameplay, avrei preferito di gran lunga i meccanismi di abilità di San Andreas, dove per ogni specifica categoria di arma avevi un livello di abilità.

La trama: sarà anche un giudizio soggettivo, ma per me è un grosso passo indietro rispetto alla storia di GTA IV; peccato perchè Michael è il protagonista più interessante di tutta la saga.

I fondali: sono veramente inutili, con lo spazio che hanno usato per farli potevano invece sviluppare meglio il ghetto, oppure inserire la Orange County, oppure ancora la Death Valley.


----------



## Liuke (25 Settembre 2013)

Finito   ora cazzeggio assoluto


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Dico la mia sul gioco; personalmente è il miglior gioco a cui abbia mai giocato ma allo stesso tempo non lo ritengo un gioco perfetto anzi, presenta a mio avviso molte crepe...ovviamente però dovrei giudicare tutto provando anche l'online, comunque:
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


 effettivamente ci sono parecchio cose che potevano essere fatte molto meglio...tutte quelle elencate da te più le personalizzazioni..e ripeto che la storia,seppur non l'abbia ancora finita,mi sembra corta...speriamo nell'online!se dovesse deludere,posso dire di ritenermi un pò deluso..avevo aspettative più alte


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> effettivamente ci sono parecchio cose che potevano essere fatte molto meglio...tutte quelle elencate da te più le personalizzazioni..e ripeto che la storia,seppur non l'abbia ancora finita,mi sembra corta...speriamo nell'online!se dovesse deludere,posso dire di ritenermi un pò deluso..avevo aspettative più alte



Le aspettative erano talmente alte che la delusione era quasi scontata.


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Le aspettative erano talmente alte che la delusione era quasi scontata.



si questo era ovvio!
ma sono tutte cose che non sarebbe stato difficile implementare...peccato!spero per l'online


----------



## Snape (25 Settembre 2013)

Storia corta, personaggi ok michael migliore poi trevor ma franklin inutile. E gli sport sono monotoni dopo 8 secondi. Bella l'ambientazione, la grandezza della mappa...però sinceramente mi aspettavo molto di più. L'online lo giudicherò quando uscirà, ma se anche quello mi deluderà, penso che lo venderò dopo qualche giorno.


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2013)

Il gioco perfetto aimè non esiste....


----------



## Sesfips (25 Settembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Settembre 2013)

Io sono soddisfatto invece.

Ovvio che non può essere perfetto, ma mi stanno piacendo tutte le sottomissioni.

L'unica cosa è che per ora ho fatto 3 colpi (maggiori) e pensavo un po' più impegnativi. Però ci sta

L'online DEVE essere leggendario


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa è che per ora ho fatto 3 colpi (maggiori) e pensavo un po' più impegnativi. Però ci sta



le missioni a gta non sono mai state difficili...giusto qualcuna


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Settembre 2013)

le possibilità di fare molto meglio c'erano ma non sono state sfruttate...bastava fare il doppio delle missioni,migliorare la "customizzazione" dei personaggi,e fare altre piccole migliorie e sarebbe stato un gioco epico...cosi rimane un grande gioco...ma secondo me san andreas per molti versi è ancora migliore(ovviamente non mi riferisco a grafica etc...)


----------



## Snape (25 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> le missioni a gta non sono mai state difficili...giusto qualcuna



Bè insomma, gioca a san andreas e ne riparliamo...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Bè insomma, gioca a san andreas e ne riparliamo...



finito 2-3 volte...vabbè che ci giocavo con i trucchi, ma non mi sembravano così difficili


----------



## Snape (25 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> finito 2-3 volte...vabbè che ci giocavo con i trucchi, ma non mi sembravano così difficili



Vabe lol coi trucchi è piu facile. Ma certe missioni sono veramente difficili, almeno per me lo erano..qui in gta V puoi permetterti di schiantarti 2-3-4 volte mentre fai un inseguimento per dire, in San Andreas se rallenti per tre secondi hai fallito la missione...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> le possibilità di fare molto meglio c'erano ma non sono state sfruttate...bastava fare il doppio delle missioni,migliorare la "customizzazione" dei personaggi,e fare altre piccole migliorie e sarebbe stato un gioco epico...cosi rimane un grande gioco...ma secondo me san andreas per molti versi è ancora migliore(ovviamente non mi riferisco a grafica etc...)



Credo che fare meglio di così con l'attuale console sia complicato, con la PS4 ne vedremo delle belle.


----------



## Jino (28 Settembre 2013)

Trevor


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Settembre 2013)

Finita la storia principale,ora sotto con missioni secondarie e cazzeggio


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (29 Settembre 2013)

già finita??? io sono solo al 20%....vabbè però che tra una missione e l'altra mi faccio dei giri pazzeschi tra rapine, inseguimenti e perlustrazione del territorio


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (29 Settembre 2013)

visto che da martedì comincia l'online di gta, voi siete già entrati in qualche crew??
non sarebbe male formarne una di milan world


----------



## Jino (29 Settembre 2013)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> visto che da martedì comincia l'online di gta, voi siete già entrati in qualche crew??
> non sarebbe male formarne una di milan world



Si infatti, facciamo la crew privata MW  Qualcuno la crea, poi chi vuole farne parte lascia qui il proprio nick in modo che siamo solamente noi del foro!


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Settembre 2013)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> già finita??? io sono solo al 20%....vabbè però che tra una missione e l'altra mi faccio dei giri pazzeschi tra rapine, inseguimenti e perlustrazione del territorio



Ho voluto finire la storia prima di dedicarmi con tranquillità a tutto il resto


----------



## cris (30 Settembre 2013)

Se vabbe dai, Trevor   

Psicopatico, malato di mente, squilibrato, eroe


----------



## vota DC (30 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ho voluto finire la storia prima di dedicarmi con tranquillità a tutto il resto



Senza spoiler, ma sono possibili finali diversi a seconda della scelta nell'ultima missione? Nel 4 mi pare di sì, non in Vice City (San Andreas non ricordo ma mi pare neanche quello)


----------



## cris (30 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ho voluto finire la storia prima di dedicarmi con tranquillità a tutto il resto



Si son possibili finali diversi.

Vorrei segnalarvi che ci son decine di easter eggs e chicche.

Su sta mappa, son segnalati alcuni interessanti luoghi http://gta-5-map.com/

Zaza', se lo hai finito al 100%, vai sul monthe chilliad, ne vedrai delle belle. 
se notate, cè scritto inciso sul legno del soppalco dove ci son i binocoli "come back when your story is complete"

Ci sono il big foot (GTA 5 - Easter Egg #2 - Bigfoot - YouTube si puo trovare anche in free roaming, trovandolo si scopre na chicca nella chicca),
gli zombie, (in zona vinewood anche in pieno giorno,
Vedi l'allegato 864
), un fantasma di una ragazzina (sul ciglio di una scogliera GTA V Easter Eggs, Glitches & Secrets | #020 Ghost - YouTube), un ufo enorme (sommerso nell'oceano), tizi completamente nudi che vagano nella foresta, e decine di altre assurdità, tra cui Gesu' (
Vedi l'allegato 865
) alieni, e molto altro


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Settembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Zaza', se lo hai finito al 100%, vai sul monthe chilliad, ne vedrai delle belle.
> se notate, cè scritto inciso sul legno del soppalco dove ci son i binocoli "come back when your story is complete"



Ma intende la storia principale o il gioco completo al 100%? Perché io,pur avendo finito la storia,sono solo al 70% 
[MENTION=434]vota DC[/MENTION] Ci sono tre finali,ma credo che sceglierete tutti lo stesso


----------



## cris (30 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma intende la storia principale o il gioco completo al 100%? Perché io,pur avendo finito la storia,sono solo al 70%
> [MENTION=434]vota DC[/MENTION] Ci sono tre finali,ma credo che sceglierete tutti lo stesso



100% 

ah, un altra chicca è che se vai con trevor nella pista d'atterraggio nel deserto di notte, è probabile trovare un auto coi fari accesi, e quando si avvicina parte una sorta di raggio laser dall'alto che lo tramortisce e fa risvegliare in condizioni "simpatiche" in luoghi per cosi dire, poco gradevoli


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Settembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> 100%
> 
> ah, un altra chicca è che se vai con trevor nella pista d'atterraggio nel deserto di notte, è probabile trovare un auto coi fari accesi, e quando si avvicina parte una sorta di raggio laser dall'alto che lo tramortisce e fa risvegliare in condizioni "simpatiche" in luoghi per cosi dire, poco gradevoli



Ok.Sai per caso come si ottiene il 100%? Oltre ovviamente a finire ogni tipo di missione,dovrei anche avere tutte le proprietà e robe del genere?


----------



## cris (30 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ok.Sai per caso come si ottiene il 100%? Oltre ovviamente a finire ogni tipo di missione,dovrei anche avere tutte le proprietà e robe del genere?



Onestamente non lo so, son al 25%


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2013)

Ho fatto la mia prima violenza, son tornato indietro di 10 anni su GTA. Fantastica!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Settembre 2013)

Domani con l'online si plana fino alla planosfera


----------



## cris (30 Settembre 2013)

la prima violenza è stata fantastica, i campagnoli zoticoni 

Boh, ogni secondo che passa Trevor è sempre piu il mio eroe, ogni santa volta che faccio cambio personaggio, sta facendo una qualche follia da manicomio


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Finite le missioni principali!! Adesso si punta al 100%



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sono rimasto però un pò deluso dal bottino finale. Speravo di farci più soldi =/


----------



## cris (1 Ottobre 2013)

ma è normale che con una Carbonnizare con il 3° motore di LS custom (il piu potente prima del 4° potenzialmento), un rombo magnifico, ho fatto solo 194 km/h ?


Vabbe, ora mi frego la Bugatti (adder) e la modifico, voglio vedere a quanto vado sulla highway



Bah, velocità max 208km/h [MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION] sei tu che sei andato oltre 300? con che veicolo?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Ottobre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> ma è normale che con una Carbonnizare con il 3° motore di LS custom (il piu potente prima del 4° potenzialmento), un rombo magnifico, ho fatto solo 194 km/h ?
> 
> 
> Vabbe, ora mi frego la Bugatti (adder) e la modifico, voglio vedere a quanto vado sulla highway
> ...


booooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ovviamente l'online inagibile


----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2013)

Si ho provato pure io prima, nada. Ma era scontato, con tutta la gente che l'ha comprato!!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Ottobre 2013)

Attenzione, c'è un problema. Pare che l'online possa corrompere i file single player


----------



## Liuke (2 Ottobre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Attenzione, c'è un problema. Pare che l'online possa corrompere i file single player



Avevo letto una cosa del genere ed ho spostato tutto su una pennetta lol..anche se per ora non mi ha dato quel genere di problemi


----------



## cris (2 Ottobre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> booooooooooooooooooooooo



come booo? ahha

Guarda sulle statistiche...

o sto prendendo un abbaglio e non sei stato tu a dire che hai superato i 300km/h ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Ottobre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> come booo? ahha
> 
> Guarda sulle statistiche...
> 
> o sto prendendo un abbaglio e non sei stato tu a dire che hai superato i 300km/h ?



Non sapevo nemmeno si potesse sapere la velocità


----------



## cris (2 Ottobre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non sapevo nemmeno si potesse sapere la velocità



ho preso un abbaglio


----------



## robs91 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ma per giocare online(aldilà che adesso non va), basta che vada nella casella vuota dello switch o prima devo scaricare qualcosa?


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2013)

Devi scaricare per PS3 parlo l'aggiornamento prima.


----------



## robs91 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Devi scaricare per PS3 parlo l'aggiornamento prima.



dove lo trovo?


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2013)

Beh fai partire il gioco e ti chiede se vuoi istallare l'aggiornamento...


----------



## robs91 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh fai partire il gioco e ti chiede se vuoi istallare l'aggiornamento...


ah ok allora l'ho già fatto.Grazie mille.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Ottobre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> ah ok allora l'ho già fatto.Grazie mille.



Se premi pausa vedrai che in fondo a destra c'è la tab "Online",dovresti accedere da lì.


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2013)

Funziona ora?


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ieri sera ho iniziato a fare l'online, ci ho fatto qualche missione e l'idea di base mi sembra molto molto carina. Cioè è un gioco nel gioco a tutti gli effetti. La possibilità che avremo di farci una nostra crew del forum è tanta roba. 

Detto questo l'online funziona ancora oggettivamente male, sia com'è popolato sia come funzionamento in sè, da tanti problemi quindi non vi consiglio ancora di giocarci seriamente.


----------



## Butcher (4 Ottobre 2013)

Gta online è una supermegacicciafigatissima.


----------



## tequilad (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ma in pratica online come si gioca ? qual'è lo scopo ?


----------



## Butcher (4 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Ma in pratica online come si gioca ? qual'è lo scopo ?



C'è l'open world come nella storia, con altre persone. Puoi in pratica fare quello che vuoi, come offline. 
Poi puoi fare missioni con altre persone per guadagnare soldi e punti.
Infine ci sono le solite modalità deathmatch, last man standing, corse, ecc.


----------



## tequilad (4 Ottobre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> C'è l'open world come nella storia, con altre persone. Puoi in pratica fare quello che vuoi, come offline.
> Poi puoi fare missioni con altre persone per guadagnare soldi e punti.
> Infine ci sono le solite modalità deathmatch, last man standing, corse, ecc.



Grazie


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2013)

Si in pratica parti dalla mappa libera dove di fatto puoi fare ciò che vuoi, dall'uccidere gli altri utenti al personalizzare se stessi piuttosto di auto. Si può però mettere una sorta di opzione offline, nella quale non si può essere uccisi. 

Poi all'interno della mappa ci sono punti in cui si possono fare le più disparate attività: gare, missioni, deathmatch etc etc. 

Ci ho giocato solo qualche ora (è da poco uscito un ulteriore aggiornamento che ha messo a posto moltissimi problemi) e posso dire che è davvero molto carino ma sopratutto con il tempo può esser veramente sfruttato in maniera ancor migliore. 

Si sale di livello sbloccando cosi vestiti, accessori, armi, modellamento auto. Inoltre salgono le statistiche come guida, mira etc etc. Quindi è un vero e proprio livellamento che conta realmente.


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si in pratica parti dalla mappa libera dove di fatto puoi fare ciò che vuoi, dall'uccidere gli altri utenti al personalizzare se stessi piuttosto di auto. Si può però mettere una sorta di opzione offline, nella quale non si può essere uccisi.
> 
> Poi all'interno della mappa ci sono punti in cui si possono fare le più disparate attività: gare, missioni, deathmatch etc etc.
> 
> ...



ma ci sono contenuti aggiuntivi rispetto al gioco normale??tipo auto diverse etc..?


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma ci sono contenuti aggiuntivi rispetto al gioco normale??tipo auto diverse etc..?



Uhm a primo impatto non mi pare sinceramente...


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ma voi ragazzi come fate a trovare i ricercati con Trevor? Mamma mia che fatica. Io il primo l'ho trovato perchè sulla mappa dopo qualche tentativo ci son arrivato, ma il secondo che dice essere in una fattoria io proprio non ce la faccio.


----------



## Butcher (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ma nell'online come faccio a fare missioni/match con amici e membri crew? Basta che andiamo sullo stesso punto di inizio?


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2013)

No beh basta che uno ci vada al punto di inizio, crei la partita e può decidere chi invitare. Amici, membri della crew etc etc.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Ottobre 2013)

Domanda SPOILER, solo per chi ha già finito le missioni principali



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Quanti soldi avete alla fine delle missioni principali? Perchè vidi un video su youtube, dove il tizio aveva mooooolti + soldi di quelli che ho io. Io ho finito con circa 16-18 milioni di dollari a testa


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Domanda SPOILER, solo per chi ha già finito le missioni principali
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Io ho finito con 24 a testa.Non so se cambia qualcosa,ma l'ultima rapina l'ho fatta nel modo "astuto".


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (4 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma voi ragazzi come fate a trovare i ricercati con Trevor? Mamma mia che fatica. Io il primo l'ho trovato perchè sulla mappa dopo qualche tentativo ci son arrivato, ma il secondo che dice essere in una fattoria io proprio non ce la faccio.



siamo in due allora...


----------



## Sesfips (4 Ottobre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Domanda SPOILER, solo per chi ha già finito le missioni principali
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Io ho finito con più di 30 milioni di dollari. Dipende anche dal personale che scegli nelle missioni, cioè le loro percentuali nel bottino finale, più sono alte meno prenderai tu. 16-18 però mi sembrano un po pochi effettivamente.
Ho letto di gente che ne aveva anche 200 e passa, non so però se sia vero o meno. Poi giocare bene in borsa ti può fruttare un sacco di soldi.


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2013)

Altra cosa che proprio non m'è riuscita la caccia. Mando le foto ma quasi mai vengo premiato con punti e denaro, non riesco a passare il bronzo insomma


----------



## Sesfips (4 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Altra cosa che proprio non m'è riuscita la caccia. Mando le foto ma quasi mai vengo premiato con punti e denaro, non riesco a passare il bronzo insomma



C'è differenza nel punto dove colpisci gli animali. Se lo prendi sullo stomaco sono dei punti, se lo prendi in testa altri, ecc ecc.
Poi non devi mai prendere le femmine, quelle senza corna. E non devi farti mai avvistare.


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2013)

Gli unici punti che m'ha dato son stati quando ho ucciso un puma ed un coyote  per i cervi niente punti!


----------



## Sesfips (4 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gli unici punti che m'ha dato son stati quando ho ucciso un puma ed un coyote  per i cervi niente punti!



Devi uccidere i wapiti (i cervi), non le femmine però, per avere tanti punti e soldi. Per tutti gli altri animali Cletus ti da poco e niente.


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ma io uccido i wapiti maschi, vado li a fare la foto e la mando ma non succede proprio niente! Quasi sempre presi in testa o comunque come dici tu dovrebbe dare punti anche se non li prendo bene, no? Eppure niente, nada. Sbaglio a fare la foto? Boh.


----------



## Sesfips (4 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma io uccido i wapiti maschi, vado li a fare la foto e la mando ma non succede proprio niente! Quasi sempre presi in testa o comunque come dici tu dovrebbe dare punti anche se non li prendo bene, no? Eppure niente, nada. Sbaglio a fare la foto? Boh.



Sicuro che le mandi a Cletus? Magari sbagli. 
Prova a fare la foto più da vicino. Io le foto le faccio anche da lontano, faccio lo zoom magari e poi la mando. E Cletus mi risponde appena l'ho mandata. Solitamente mi dice quanti soldi mi da.


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Sicuro che le mandi a Cletus? Magari sbagli.
> Prova a fare la foto più da vicino. Io le foto le faccio anche da lontano, faccio lo zoom magari e poi la mando. E Cletus mi risponde appena l'ho mandata. Solitamente mi dice quanti soldi mi da.



Non decido nemmeno a chi mandarla, nel senso che dopo averla fatta premendo quadrato c'è invia, presumo di si la mandi giusta. Io le foto le faccio anche da vicino. Boh davvero, ci riproverò.

Anche a me ha risposto subito, però con qualsiasi altro animale tranne i wapiti maschi!


----------



## Sesfips (4 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non decido nemmeno a chi mandarla, nel senso che dopo averla fatta premendo quadrato c'è invia, presumo di si la mandi giusta. Io le foto le faccio anche da vicino. Boh davvero, ci riproverò.
> 
> Anche a me ha risposto subito, però con qualsiasi altro animale tranne i wapiti maschi!



Mi pare molto strano che non succeda niente con i wapiti maschi, visto che sono lo scopo della caccia.
E comunque a me fa scegliere a chi mandare la foto, devi provare a vedere se riesci a scegliere.
Può essere un difetto del gioco, però mi sembra stranissimo.


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2013)

Anche a me. Boh domani riproverò...


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2013)

Dopo aver visto il suo primo episodio non potevo non guardare il secondo di questo clown


----------



## Miro (4 Ottobre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Domanda SPOILER, solo per chi ha già finito le missioni principali
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



C'è effettivamente un modo per fare tantissimi soldi, e sono le missioni di assassinio di Lester; "pilotando" i titoli in borsa puoi fare un mucchio di soldi, però queste missioni andrebbero fatte dopo la fine della storia principale, quando appunto hai anche i milioni dell'ultima rapina.


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ho appena scoperto che il tipo del video che ho pubblicato sopra è una iena


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Ottobre 2013)

Devo averlo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Ottobre 2013)

Io con i miei amici animali sto giocando con la crew. E' una figata pazzesca, incredibile. E' divertentissimo

Con l'Online (funzionante) il gioco guadagna il doppio


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2013)

Chi fa la crew del forum?


----------



## Miro (6 Ottobre 2013)

L'Online è davvero bellissimo e divertente, peccato che venga rovinato da una progettazione fatta coi piedi.


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> L'Online è davvero bellissimo e divertente, peccato che venga rovinato da una progettazione fatta coi piedi.



Cioè?


----------



## Miro (6 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cioè?



Ad esempio ogni volta che entravo online si bloccava alla prima missione, la gara con Lamar.
Hanno rattopatto qualcosina con 2 patch corpose nel giro di 5 giorni scarsi, ma i server a volte non sono disponibili, sono spuntati bug che si ripercuotono anche sul single player (addirittura impediscono il proseguo della storia), alcuni lamentano la scorparsa del proprio personaggio online dovendo rifare tutto da capo...insomma, Rockstar era palesemente impreparata a far uscire l'Online.


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2013)

Ah beh, purtroppo si, ci son ancora problemi con l'online nonostante le ultime patch abbiano risolto molti problemi. Comunque con il tempo si metterà a posto secondo me.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Ottobre 2013)

L'online si sapeva sarebbe stato fenomenale, il problema é che il single player mi pare molto deludente finora a livello di trama



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ho appena finito la missione di salvataggio di lamar



Troppa carne al fuoco, trama confusionaria, molti bug grafici. In 5 anni potevano fare decisamente di meglio


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2013)

A me invece la trama non spiace affatto... per dire quella di GTA4 mi piaceva meno!


----------



## Miro (7 Ottobre 2013)

Credo di essere incappato in un bug che non mi fa avanzare, chiedo a voi che avete finito o siete agli sgoccioli della storia:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Dopo che Trevor "acquista" lo strip-club, nella mappa mi segnala appunto una missione attivabile da tutti e 3 i personaggi con l'icona T nello stripclub; il problema però è che se vado sul segnalino non attiva nulla, anzi vedo che non posso entrare dalla porta verdognola sul retro.



Sto sbagliando qualcosa io? voi come l'avete attivata?


----------



## Livestrong (7 Ottobre 2013)

Finale telefonato, qualsiasi dei tre venga scelto (personalmente ho fatto il B, quello con più senso secondo me).

Però sono abbastanza deluso onestamente, mi aspettavo di più da questo gioco.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Ottobre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Credo di essere incappato in un bug che non mi fa avanzare, chiedo a voi che avete finito o siete agli sgoccioli della storia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Devi entrare nel club Dalla stanza privata, quella che prima era off limits


----------



## juventino (9 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Finale telefonato, qualsiasi dei tre venga scelto (personalmente ho fatto il B, quello con più senso secondo me).
> 
> Però sono abbastanza deluso onestamente, mi aspettavo di più da questo gioco.



Secondo me invece il finale più coerente è il C. Può sembrare banale (in effetti lo è), ma onestamente gli altri due erano davvero troppo inverosimili imho.


----------



## Livestrong (9 Ottobre 2013)

Con il B chiudi il cerchio. Il finale A è davvero senza senso, il C è un po' troppo buonista e inverosimile

Poi ognuno ha le sue opinioni ovviamente


----------



## juventino (9 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Con il B chiudi il cerchio. Il finale A è davvero senza senso, il C è un po' troppo buonista e inverosimile
> 
> Poi ognuno ha le sue opinioni ovviamente





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Se devo essere sincero il finale più coerente sarebbe stato che Franklin uccidesse prima sia Michael che Trevor per poi passare ad Haines e Wenston. Lì il cerchio si sarebbe davvero chiuso. Decidere di uccidere solo uno fra Trevor e Michael non ha il minimo senso secondo me, sopratutto se poi lasci a spasso due autentici ******** che ti hanno sfruttato dall'inizio alla fine.



A dire che col B chiudi il cerchio non hai torto, ma secondo me è incompleto.


----------



## vota DC (10 Ottobre 2013)

Lo scorso venerdì un mio amico che l'ha finito ha detto che nel quarto c'era una scelta finale scontata mentre qui c'è più differenza tra i finali possibili, confermate?


----------



## Canonista (17 Ottobre 2013)

Non so voi, ma io ogni tanto perdo qualche minuto a guardarmi il giocato di Frank, muoio dalle risate!
Il secondo mi ha fatto letteralmente pisciare sotto, specie la parte della mucca ahahah



https://www.youtube.com/user/frankmatanogames/videos


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Non so voi, ma io ogni tanto perdo qualche minuto a guardarmi il giocato di Frank, muoio dalle risate!
> Il secondo mi ha fatto letteralmente pisciare sotto, specie la parte della mucca ahahah
> 
> 
> ...



ahah sono andato a vederlo...guardati il terzo video
alla fine ha detto che farà pure Fifa!


----------



## Canonista (17 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ahah sono andato a vederlo...guardati il terzo video
> alla fine ha detto che farà pure Fifa!



Il 3 l'ho visto poco prima di postare qui 

L'hai vista la parte della mucca?? Io muoio solo a pensarci ahahahahah



PS: "shcusi lei sa dirmi l'ora??"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Il 3 l'ho visto poco prima di postare qui
> 
> L'hai vista la parte della mucca?? Io muoio solo a pensarci ahahahahah
> 
> ...



sisi proprio quel pezzo sono andato a rivederlo

qual è la regola per chi fuma?


----------



## Canonista (17 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sisi proprio quel pezzo sono andato a rivederlo
> 
> *qual è la regola per chi fuma?*



Ahahahah io non lo so come gli vengono!
La cosa bella è che lui gioca proprio per cazzeggio, non gliene frega niente delle missioni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ahahahah io non lo so come gli vengono!
> La cosa bella è che lui gioca proprio per cazzeggio, non gliene frega niente delle missioni



si e ride a ogni cavolata...classico comportamento di uno che non ha mai giocato a GTA
mo chissà che farà a Fifa


----------



## Canonista (17 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si e ride a ogni cavolata...classico comportamento di uno che non ha mai giocato a GTA
> mo chissà che farà a Fifa



Andrà a chiedere l'ora agli juventini


----------



## neversayconte (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ho comprato recentemente la xbox 360 260 GB , e mi sono ordinato anche GTA V.

Non vedo l'ora di provarlo non ho mai giocato a GTA


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (25 Ottobre 2013)

gente, mi si è rigato il disco di gioco di GTA V..... ma la garanzia vale in questi casi o posso prendere e buttare il disco??


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2013)

Mah, mi sa che sei fregato!


----------



## Jino (26 Ottobre 2013)

i 500.000 mila dollari regalo della RockStar li avete presi in nell'online!?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> i 500.000 mila dollari regalo della RockStar li avete presi in nell'online!?



Non ancora ma è una mezza delusione l'online


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Ottobre 2013)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> gente, mi si è rigato il disco di gioco di GTA V..... ma la garanzia vale in questi casi o posso prendere e buttare il disco??



Garanzia fatta a gamestop? Nel caso, si vale. Altrimenti ne dubito altamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho appena scoperto che il tipo del video che ho pubblicato sopra è una iena


È diventato famoso facendo degli scherzi telefonici su Youtube.


----------



## Jino (26 Ottobre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non ancora ma è una mezza delusione l'online



Per me no, perchè questo m'aspettavo. Nel senso, non è che si possa fare chissà che cosa. Se poi mi parli di alcuni bug presenti c'hai ragione, ma credo ci stiano ancora lavorando.


----------



## Lollo7zar (26 Ottobre 2013)

Aspetti positivi: mappa grande molte cose da scoprire e i famosi easter eggs che voglio vedere tipo l'ufo sul monte quando completi il gioco al 100%

aspetti negativi: mi aspettavo una guida migliore ma è comunque migliorata rispetto ai precedenti titoli, per quanto riguarda la grafica ***** gta4 era in 1080p perchè il 5 è solo 720????


----------



## Butcher (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ma la riuscita a fare voi una cacchio di partita online? A me ci mette una vita a trovare una lobby e spesso una volta trovata mi disconnette dall'online e ritorna alla storia.


----------



## Liuke (30 Ottobre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma la riuscita a fare voi una cacchio di partita online? A me ci mette una vita a trovare una lobby e spesso una volta trovata mi disconnette dall'online e ritorna alla storia.


Io gioco senza problemi...


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2013)

Rompe le balle pure a me l'ONLINE. Male male...


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2013)

Siete riusciti a fare il trofeo tre uomini un esercito? Io non riesco mai a trovare entrambi gli amici liberi contemporaneamente!


----------



## Butcher (4 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Siete riusciti a fare il trofeo tre uomini un esercito? Io non riesco mai a trovare entrambi gli amici liberi contemporaneamente!



Sarebbe?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Novembre 2013)

Sul finale: per me l'unico sensato è il C. Gli altri ce l'avranno messi soltanto per permettere al giocatore di cazzeggiare, perché


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



imho Franklin non ha alcun motivo per uccidere Micheal o Trevor, per stare a sentire quello dell'FBI o quell'altro svitato poi? Inoltre è un gioco che si apre e prosegue con tre protagonisti, per me deve anche chiudersi con i tre protagonisti. Infine, riguardo gli altri finali, non mi convince né l'ipotetica morte di Trevor, umiliante per un personaggio come il suo, né la morte di Micheal dove Trevor neanche compare e si conclude col solo Franklin sullo sfondo.


----------



## Jino (8 Novembre 2013)

Si beh, il finale è decisamente scontato cosa si sceglie. Per me potevano anche risparmiarsi questa cosa. Comunque ho finito la storyline l'altro giorno, un gran bel gioco niente da dire. I miglioramenti rispetto al 4 sono moltissimi, difetti giusto qualcuno. Unica cosa che non mi piace sono gli scontri in auto, per me davvero brutti. 

La vastità del mondo è pazzesca, le cose da fare infinite, le sparatorie migliorate di brutto, la guida cambiata ma molto più divertente, le ambientazioni fantastiche. 

Gran bel gioco davvero per me, peccato per l'online che per ora è ancora un pò incasinato. 

Un 9 su 10 non glielo toglie nessuno per me.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si beh, il finale è decisamente scontato cosa si sceglie. Per me potevano anche risparmiarsi questa cosa. Comunque ho finito la storyline l'altro giorno, un gran bel gioco niente da dire. I miglioramenti rispetto al 4 sono moltissimi, difetti giusto qualcuno. Unica cosa che non mi piace sono gli scontri in auto, per me davvero brutti.
> 
> La vastità del mondo è pazzesca, le cose da fare infinite, le sparatorie migliorate di brutto, la guida cambiata ma molto più divertente, le ambientazioni fantastiche.
> 
> ...



a me funziona da dio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si beh, il finale è decisamente scontato cosa si sceglie. Per me potevano anche risparmiarsi questa cosa. Comunque ho finito la storyline l'altro giorno, un gran bel gioco niente da dire. I miglioramenti rispetto al 4 sono moltissimi, difetti giusto qualcuno. Unica cosa che non mi piace sono gli scontri in auto, per me davvero brutti.
> 
> La vastità del mondo è pazzesca, le cose da fare infinite, le sparatorie migliorate di brutto, la guida cambiata ma molto più divertente, le ambientazioni fantastiche.
> 
> ...


Non c'è proprio paragone tra il IV e il V, il IV è stato una noia mortale e la Rockstar è famosa per creare giochi al polo opposto della noia, quindi qualche domanda era lecito porsela. Il V è un capolavoro per me, però avrei ampliato ancora di più le attività possibili, ad esempio: possibilità di curarsi il corpo(stile San Andreas) e gioco d'azzardo(Red dead redemption), un mio sogno sarebbe stato un enorme casino dove perdere le giornate tra roulette, poker, blackjack et similia...


----------



## Jino (8 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> a me funziona da dio



Ieri ho aggiornato con l'ultima patch, che in tutta sincerità non ho provato, ma prima di quest'ultima era molto problematico di certo. Partite senza nessuno dentro, connessioni che cadono, altri utenti che ti espellono senza motivo, partite lente a caricare e bug vari. Insomma, l'hanno fatto uscire con problemi pazzeschi.


----------



## Miro (8 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Siete riusciti a fare il trofeo tre uomini un esercito? Io non riesco mai a trovare entrambi gli amici liberi contemporaneamente!



Io l'ho fatto con Trevor, ho invitato prima Michael e poi Franklin.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sul finale: per me l'unico sensato è il C. Gli altri ce l'avranno messi soltanto per permettere al giocatore di cazzeggiare, perché
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Il finale più "giusto" è l'A; il finale B è insensato e il C accomodante.
Personalmente comunque a livello di trama ho preferito di più la storyline di GTA IV.


----------



## Jino (8 Novembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Io l'ho fatto con Trevor, ho invitato prima Michael e poi Franklin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si l'ho fatto il trofeo... comunque i trofei collezionabili sono di una pazienza infinita, il mondo è gigantesco. 

Beh a me la storyline del classico slavo contro il mondo non era piaciuta proprio per niente. Dovevi uccidere chiunque. 

Quella del 5 è stupenda secondo me, purtroppo dopo la missione del cimitero in cui Trevor scopre quel che non deve scoprire per me delude troppo. Diventa tutto sbrigativo, veloce e superficiale secondo me.


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2013)

Dopo la fine del gioco mi segna sempre una missione sul personaggino di Franklin... però sulla mappa non c'è nulla! Capitato anche a voi?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dopo la fine del gioco mi segna sempre una missione sul personaggino di Franklin... però sulla mappa non c'è nulla! Capitato anche a voi?



Idem, ancora non ho capito. Probabilmente è per rigiocare la missione finale?


----------



## cris (12 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Idem, ancora non ho capito. Probabilmente è per rigiocare la missione finale?



non è quella in cui si scova il big foot?


----------



## Jino (12 Novembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> non è quella in cui si scova il big foot?



Non ne ho idea, c'è questa missione da poter fare ma non è segnato nulla sulla mappa.

Altro problemino, il trofeo del Taxi Cab di Frank, non vengo mai chiamato! L'avete fatto voi?


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dopo la fine del gioco mi segna sempre una missione sul personaggino di Franklin... però sulla mappa non c'è nulla! Capitato anche a voi?





er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Idem, ancora non ho capito. Probabilmente è per rigiocare la missione finale?





cris ha scritto:


> non è quella in cui si scova il big foot?





Jino ha scritto:


> Non ne ho idea, c'è questa missione da poter fare ma non è segnato nulla sulla mappa.
> 
> Altro problemino, il trofeo del Taxi Cab di Frank, non vengo mai chiamato! L'avete fatto voi?



Potrebbe essere la missione in cui bisogna cercare i pezzi della "navicella spaziale"?


----------



## neversayconte (12 Novembre 2013)

sono fermo a un punto morto, sono ancora all'inizio. 
mi serve una pistola per sgominare dei gangster ruba macchine ma non ho i soldi per procurarmela dall'armeria.
Come posso guadagnare soldi? Sono il ragazzo di colore nominato impiegato del mese nella concessionaria "usato- macchine rubate".


----------



## Jino (12 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere la missione in cui bisogna cercare i pezzi della "navicella spaziale"?



Potrebbe essere quella in sospeso si, bravo...


----------



## Jino (12 Novembre 2013)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> sono fermo a un punto morto, sono ancora all'inizio.
> mi serve una pistola per sgominare dei gangster ruba macchine ma non ho i soldi per procurarmela dall'armeria.
> Come posso guadagnare soldi? Sono il ragazzo di colore nominato impiegato del mese nella concessionaria "usato- macchine rubate".



Ma te la danno in automatico, no?!


----------



## neversayconte (12 Novembre 2013)

no, ho solo i pugni e sono senza soldi. 
come fate voi? prelevate da un bancomat?


----------



## Jino (12 Novembre 2013)

Beh, in quella missione la pistola ce l'avevo di già, te la danno in automatico! Hai provato a tenere premuto L1 per aprire l'inventario armi?


----------



## Miro (13 Novembre 2013)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> no, ho solo i pugni e sono senza soldi.
> come fate voi? prelevate da un bancomat?



Fai un giro per la città. dovrebbero apparirti degli eventi casuali (taccheggio di portafogli) con cui fare qualche soldo.


----------



## cris (15 Novembre 2013)

QUale finale avete scelto?

A, B o C?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Novembre 2013)

Tutti i finali son parecchio deludenti


----------



## Jino (15 Novembre 2013)

Io il C, cioè scontato insomma...


----------



## cris (15 Novembre 2013)

C, anchio... finito ora, finite anche le missioni secondarie, mi manca solo recuperare tutti i pezzi della navicella per il 100% e salire sul monte chilliad


----------



## Jino (15 Novembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> C, anchio... finito ora, finite anche le missioni secondarie, mi manca solo recuperare tutti i pezzi della navicella per il 100% e salire sul monte chilliad



Quanta pazienza  Finirlo al 100% è come sempre di una noia mortale, io sono all'88% e mi son decisamente rotto!


----------



## cris (16 Novembre 2013)

si la pecca di gta è che una volta finite le missioni cè poca roba... se invece avessero dato la possibilità di organizzare colpi aldilà della storyline, sarebbe stato piu longevo (l'offline)

ora mi ritrovo on 30 milioni di dollari ciascuno, e non so che farmene


----------



## Jino (16 Novembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> si la pecca di gta è che una volta finite le missioni cè poca roba... *se invece avessero dato la possibilità di organizzare colpi aldilà della storyline,* sarebbe stato piu longevo (l'offline)
> 
> ora mi ritrovo on 30 milioni di dollari ciascuno, e non so che farmene



Concordo... sarebbe stato un qualcosa in più e di carino...


----------



## cris (16 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Concordo... sarebbe stato un qualcosa in più e di carino...



idee su come spendere i 30.000.000 a testa? lol


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Novembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> idee su come spendere i 30.000.000 a testa? lol



A parte acquistare tutte le proprietà, macchine, aerei, barche e il carro armato credo non ci sia nulla. A me sono avanzati oltre 700 milioni a testa dopo aver fatto tutto ciò.

Puoi prendere il taxi senza problemi


----------



## Jino (16 Novembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> idee su come spendere i 30.000.000 a testa? lol



A parte acquistare proprietà e prendere qualche mezzo non ce ne stanno...


----------



## Sesfips (16 Novembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> idee su come spendere i 30.000.000 a testa? lol



Investili in borsa, se ci riesci guadagni dei bei soldoni. Però ovviamente non tutti, una parte.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (1 Dicembre 2013)

adesso che l'ho finito posso divertirmi a creare il caos per Los Santos; a proposito, ho trovato sul monte Chiliad una specie di fortino abitato da uomini nudi e mezzi nudi, anche parecchio aggressivi nonchè armati. Facendo un giretto per sto fortino si possono trovare parecchie armi e giubbotti anti proiettile, sempre facendo attenzione a sti pazzi nudi armati.
è divertente perchè anche ammazzandoli non arriva la polizia; un'altra cosa che ho notato è l'aggressività dei contadini, appena ti avvicini tirano fuori il ferro e sparano


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Dicembre 2013)

Ma quando finisco una missione, il gioco si salva in automatico? O devo tornare al rifugio per salvare?


----------



## Jino (4 Dicembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma quando finisco una missione, il gioco si salva in automatico? O devo tornare al rifugio per salvare?



Di base c'è il salvataggio automatico, che però puoi disattivare. Tra l'altro rispetto ai precedenti titoli non è necessario andare al rifugio per salvare, se utilizzi il cellulare c'è il comodissimo salvataggio rapido.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Di base c'è il salvataggio automatico, che però puoi disattivare. Tra l'altro rispetto ai precedenti titoli non è necessario andare al rifugio per salvare, se utilizzi il cellulare c'è il comodissimo salvataggio rapido.



Oh bene non sapevo che si potesse fare col cellulare  Si vede che sono ancora inesperto nel mondo GTA 
Grazie Jino


----------



## vota DC (17 Dicembre 2013)

Dalle voci che girano richiede MINIMO 2 Giga di Ram, scheda GeForce GT 340 o Radeon 3800, cioè la stessa cosa che mi richiede Batman Arkham City. I requisiti per farlo andare a pieno regime invece arrivano a 6 GB (ne ho 4) e Radeon 6970 (ho 5470). Se queste premesse sono vere in un "vecchio" laptop come il mio va a stenti, ma va comodamente su qualsiasi vecchio fisso.
Certo che quelle per farlo partire a tutta birra sono deludenti, cioè una scheda grafica del 2011? Viene da maledire le console!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sono arrivato alla prima rapina


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Dicembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Dalle voci che girano richiede MINIMO 2 Giga di Ram, scheda GeForce GT 340 o Radeon 3800, cioè la stessa cosa che mi richiede Batman Arkham City. I requisiti per farlo andare a pieno regime invece arrivano a 6 GB (ne ho 4) e Radeon 6970 (ho 5470). Se queste premesse sono vere in un "vecchio" laptop come il mio va a stenti, ma va comodamente su qualsiasi vecchio fisso.
> Certo che quelle per farlo partire a tutta birra sono deludenti, cioè una scheda grafica del 2011? Viene da maledire le console!



La cosa più importante......la CPUUUUU!!!!?!??!?!!!!


----------



## vota DC (18 Dicembre 2013)

Core 2 Duo E4600 2.4GHz minimo per Batman e GTA V Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4800+ per Batman minimo Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5400+ GTA minimo. Strano. Il massimo GTA arriva a roba Phenom e Core i5
Io ho Core i3.
Certo che dallo Stakar 386 con 40 Mhz, 160 MB fisso, 4 MB ram che avevo io il miglioramento del processore sembra minore rispetto a quello di Ram e fisso: fisso ho duemila volte di più, la RAM mille, il processore solo 500 volte meglio.


----------



## Canonista (6 Gennaio 2014)

Ma quando cala di prezzoooo?????


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2014)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma quando cala di prezzoooo?????


costa ancora più di 30 euro pure su Ebay...purio vorrei prenderlo a meno, ma credo sia impossibile


----------



## Canonista (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> costa ancora più di 30 euro pure su Ebay...purio vorrei prenderlo a meno, ma credo sia impossibile



No più che altro mi tirerebbe un po' il sedere a pagarlo tanto dato che la PS3 l'ho presa nuova e con due joystick z meno di 50 euro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2014)

Canonista ha scritto:


> No più che altro mi tirerebbe un po' il sedere a pagarlo tanto dato che la PS3 l'ho presa nuova e con due joystick z meno di 50 euro



purio vorrei giocare in 2 alla Play...ma non ci sono giochi che meritano...infatti non capisco perchè ne hai presi 2


----------



## Canonista (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> purio vorrei giocare in 2 alla Play...ma non ci sono giochi che meritano...infatti non capisco perchè ne hai presi 2



Beh perché mi conveniva, semplice


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2014)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Beh perché mi conveniva, semplice


----------



## Canonista (9 Gennaio 2014)

Alla fine ho deciso, investirò parte dei soldi degli ultimi due mesi derivanti da Fotolia e compagnia per GTA IV, ogni tanto bisogna staccare e ca.zzeggiare alla Play!


----------



## O Animal (9 Gennaio 2014)

Regalato a Natale, finito alla Befana... 

Adesso per un po' evito l'online altrimenti mi dimentico di vivere nel mondo reale...


----------



## Canonista (9 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Regalato a Natale, finito alla Befana...
> 
> Adesso per un po' evito l'online altrimenti mi dimentico di vivere nel mondo reale...



OMG ma quanto c'hai giocato al giorno?


----------



## O Animal (10 Gennaio 2014)

Canonista ha scritto:


> OMG ma quanto c'hai giocato al giorno?



Di gameplay sono sulle 50 ore... credo di aver avuto 3/4 giorni con medie da 8/9 ore... Dope...


----------



## Canonista (15 Gennaio 2014)

Matto 



Appena ordinato, entro lunedì dovrei averlo tra le mani


----------



## O Animal (15 Gennaio 2014)

Ho provato l'online e mi sembra divertente anche perché è modulato a livelli, mano a mano che si avanza sempre meglio.. Voi come vi trovate?


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ho provato l'online e mi sembra divertente anche perché è modulato a livelli, mano a mano che si avanza sempre meglio.. Voi come vi trovate?



Boh, dopo un pò mi ero già annoiato, non è che funzionasse alla grande... ma magari ora hanno risolto tanti bug.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Gennaio 2014)

Ma tanto se per PC lo ottimizzano da schifo come il IV,ci vorrà un PC della Nasa per giocarci.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Gennaio 2014)

Io sono circa al 30% di gioco, mi piace molto anche se ci sono degli attimi in cui non so cosa fare  L'Online devo ancora provarlo per bene..


----------



## vota DC (18 Gennaio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma tanto se per PC lo ottimizzano da schifo come il IV,ci vorrà un PC della Nasa per giocarci.



Settando tutto al minimo stessi requisiti di Batman Arkham City, al massimo anche un PC del 2012 dovrebbe bastare per il teorema PC>portatile e suppongo che l'ultimo modello di portatile sia sufficiente a far funzionare il gioco al massimo. Il problema è che non so quanto siano ufficiali queste stime, potrebbero riferirsi a una conversione delle versioni attuali su console mentre la versione su PC dovrebbe essere superiore e richiedere di più.
Con mod e tutto potrebbe diventare gioco dell'anno anche per il 2014.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Gennaio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Settando tutto al minimo stessi requisiti di Batman Arkham City, al massimo anche un PC del 2012 dovrebbe bastare per il teorema PC>portatile e suppongo che l'ultimo modello di portatile sia sufficiente a far funzionare il gioco al massimo. Il problema è che non so quanto siano ufficiali queste stime, potrebbero riferirsi a una conversione delle versioni attuali su console mentre la versione su PC dovrebbe essere superiore e richiedere di più.
> Con mod e tutto potrebbe diventare gioco dell'anno anche per il 2014.



Mah,l'ottimizzazione imho ha poco a che vedere con i requisiti.
Per dire,io ho un portatile del 2010 e Batman Arkham City riesco a girarlo al massimo,con fps alti e nessun rallentamento,anche nelle situazioni più concitate.
Su State of Decay,che ha dei requisiti ridicoli ma è ottimizzato coi piedi,non riesco a fare 30 fps fissi neanche se metto tutti i dettagli al minimo. 

A me comunque gasa più che altro la possibilità di personalizzare le stazioni radio xD


----------



## Canonista (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ma quanto dura l'installazioneeee????????? AAAARRRRGH!


----------



## O Animal (20 Gennaio 2014)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma quanto dura l'installazioneeee????????? AAAARRRRGH!



 8 gb... Ho perso più tempo ad installarlo che ad arrivare al secondo personaggio...


----------



## Canonista (20 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> 8 gb... Ho perso più tempo ad installarlo che ad arrivare al secondo personaggio...



Ma sei un giocatore così assiduo??? 

Dai che sta a 7 por.ca vac.ca!!!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2014)

quanto te fanno rosicà sti giochi che prima devi installarli


----------



## Canonista (21 Gennaio 2014)

Alla fine ieri ho fatto poche missioni e ca.zzeggiato fino alle 2, quanto mi mancava! 

Stamattina alle 7 ero un po' uno zombie però


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Sono al 40% circa. Ho imparato solo adesso a guidare gli elicotteri


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Marzo 2014)

Finite le missioni principali. Come ultimo ho scelto di


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



uccidere Trevor anche se avrei preferito eliminare Franklin



Ma perchè hanno messo Fort Zancudo e altre cose che nelle missioni non compaiono mai?? Ad esempio il monte Chiliad o la prigione.


----------



## Ale (5 Marzo 2014)

finito oggi,gioco bellissimo. a me piaceva cmq l'idea di poter conosvere gente tramite internet come in gta4 e mi e' dispiaciuto che non ci sia stata. concordo con pippoinzaghi92 sul fatto di non aver sfruttato appieno lo scenario. l'idea della borsa e' una cavolata sec me, cosi come quella di fissare prezzi esorbitanti a certi club senza poi la possibilita di fare tutti quei soldi e comprarli. io ho fatto la scelta " c "  ero nel dubbio tra uccidere micheal e la c...poi ho scelto la c


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Marzo 2014)

Comunque la missione che ho impiegato più tempo a superare è stata quella di Trevor, nella fattoria dei fratelli... Madonna quante volte sono morto!


----------



## Ale (5 Marzo 2014)

è un gioco molto semplice gta..sin troppo. non ci sono state missioni particolarmente difficili.


----------



## Canonista (5 Marzo 2014)

Non dite che non vi siete divertiti a conquistare tutte le donnicciole del club, porcellini!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Marzo 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> è un gioco molto semplice gta..sin troppo. non ci sono state missioni particolarmente difficili.



Si alla fine è vero. A livello di difficoltà è abbastanza scarso. Però è immenso.


----------



## Ale (5 Marzo 2014)

leggo adesso che per fare i soldi necessari per poter acquistare le proprieta' piu importanti e costose, si doveva giocare in borsa usando le missioni di lester..uno avrebbe dovuto aspettare la fine del gioco, dopo il grande colpo e poi fare le missioni di lester giocando in borsa con il malloppone rubato..bah


----------



## juventino (10 Giugno 2014)

GTA V arriverà anche su PS4, Xbox One e PC. A quanto pare sarà possibile trasferire i propri salvataggi dalle console old-gen a quelle next-gen.


----------



## Miro (10 Giugno 2014)

Era palese che prima o poi sarebbe uscito anche per PC, ma non capisco la scelta di portarlo su PS4/ONE.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Giugno 2014)

Io ancora non ce l'ho, se avessi la PS4 lo prenderei.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Giugno 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Era palese che prima o poi sarebbe uscito anche per PC, ma non capisco la scelta di portarlo su PS4/ONE.


Aumentare le vendite, ovvio.


----------



## beleno (10 Giugno 2014)

e andiamo 

spero però che la conversione sia migliore rispetto a quella di GTA4


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2014)

Ma non c'è in progetto qualche espansione?


----------



## juventino (10 Giugno 2014)

Direi che ora si spiega il perché i vari The Order, Batman e compagnia bella siano stati rinviati al 2015.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Giugno 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Era palese che prima o poi sarebbe uscito anche per PC, ma non capisco la scelta di portarlo su PS4/ONE.



Guarda la grafica, pare un altro gioco


----------



## Miro (14 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Aumentare le vendite, ovvio.





Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Guarda la grafica, pare un altro gioco



Passi che un titolo come GTA tira sempre, ma non so quante persone siano disposte a rigiocarsi un titolo identico ma con qualche miglioria grafica...che tra l'altro non mi pare sto granchè.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Giugno 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Passi che un titolo come GTA tira sempre, ma non so quante persone siano disposte a rigiocarsi un titolo identico ma con qualche miglioria grafica...che tra l'altro non mi pare sto granchè.



Per chi ha solo la PS4 se lo prende di corsa...i giochi della 1-2 e 3 non vanno nella 4 vero?


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Giugno 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Passi che un titolo come GTA tira sempre, ma non so quante persone siano disposte a rigiocarsi un titolo identico ma con qualche miglioria grafica...che tra l'altro non mi pare sto granchè.


Non mi sorprenderei se ci fosse qualcuno disposto a comprare la versione PS4, anche se ha già quella PS3. Ci sono fan sfegatatissimi che lo fanno.


----------



## vota DC (23 Aprile 2015)

Ora dovrebbero uscire parecchi mod, forse a livello inferiore rispetto a Skyrim dato che esiste pure il multigiocatore qua, però nel frattempo hanno già rispolverato i contenuti tagliati ma rimasti nascosti e sono uscite mod che alterano i valori, non so quanto ci metteranno per mettere mod che aggiungono contenuto.


----------



## beleno (22 Luglio 2015)

Finalmente, dovo aver aggiornato il pc ed in vista delle vacanze di agosto fuma mi dedicherò a GTA V. A parte i 60Gb da scaricare via steam, chi ci ha giocato su pc? Avete giocato con visuale in prima o in terza persona? Come ambientazione è più simile a GTA 4 o a San Andreas?


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2015)

Volevo passare alla versione ps4 una volta fosse calata di prezzo vendendo quella ps3, ho guardato qualche giorno fa eppure il prezzo è sempre altissimo! Pazzesco quanti soldi stia continuando a fare questo gioco.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Volevo passare alla versione ps4 una volta fosse calata di prezzo vendendo quella ps3, ho guardato qualche giorno fa eppure il prezzo è sempre altissimo! Pazzesco quanti soldi stia continuando a fare questo gioco.


E' ovvio, almeno leggendo le riviste, la versione PS4 è superiore ed è piena di novità oltre ad essere molto più recente di quella ps3. Bisogna sperare in qualche offerta su ebay.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2015)

se ciao raga .. volevo comprarlo anche io ma meno di 60 55 non si trova ( versione One ) incredibile .. tra l'altro la mia amica che lavora da MEDIAWORLD mi dice che appena arrivano le copie vanno a ruba..


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> se ciao raga .. volevo comprarlo anche io ma meno di 60 55 non si trova ( versione One ) incredibile .. tra l'altro la mia amica che lavora da MEDIAWORLD mi dice che appena arrivano le copie vanno a ruba..



Lollo! Vai su ConsolePlanet.it io i giochi li acquisto da li. Sono serissimi, ultra affidabili e i giochi costano parecchio di meno rispetto alla concorrenza.
Gta 5 per Xbox One lo vendono a 45,90 euro con spedizione gratuita. In genere ci mette 2 giorni ad arrivarti il gioco.
Fidati, è il miglior sito italiano in circolazione. In teoria la custodia e il libretto di istruzioni sono in inglese, ma il gioco sarà sub Ita come sempre. Ovviamente sono giochi nuovi, mai usati. Da quando ho scoperto quel sito acquisto solo da li


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E' ovvio, almeno leggendo le riviste, la versione PS4 è superiore ed è piena di novità oltre ad essere molto più recente di quella ps3. Bisogna sperare in qualche offerta su ebay.



No non è affatto ovvio, un gioco dopo cosi tanti mesi dall'uscita (parlo online) cala. Lo trovi tranquillamente tra i 40 ed i 50. Questo invece proprio no, a livello di copie vendute si candida ai primissi posti di sempre se continua cosi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> No non è affatto ovvio, un gioco dopo cosi tanti mesi dall'uscita (parlo online) cala. Lo trovi tranquillamente tra i 40 ed i 50. Questo invece proprio no, a livello di copie vendute si candida ai primissi posti di sempre se continua cosi.


Perché GTA V non è un COD od un FIFA, che ogni anno ne arriva uno nuovo e il gioco precedente scende di prezzo. Inoltre questo nuovo capitolo si aggiorna sempre di DLC, rendendolo dannatamente nuovo giorno dopo giorno. Il capitolo precedente, cioè il 4, è stato molto trascurato da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Jino (23 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Perché GTA V non è un COD od un FIFA, che ogni anno ne arriva uno nuovo e il gioco precedente scende di prezzo. Inoltre questo nuovo capitolo si aggiorna sempre di DLC, rendendolo dannatamente nuovo giorno dopo giorno. Il capitolo precedente, cioè il 4, è stato molto trascurato da questo punto di vista.



Ma non lo paragonavo naturalmente a quei giochi, dove non ci può essere confronto per i motivi da te spiegati. Parlo proprio di giochi usciti nello stesso periodo che ora hanno avuto il classico e naturale deprezzamento. Cosa che non è accaduta con questo gioco. E' evidente che se il prezzo non cala è perchè stanno ancora vendendo un botto di copie comunque e logica conseguenza è che il prezzo non lo abbassano. 

Ad ogni modo prima o poi lo "scambierò" il mio versione ps3 per quello della ps4. A tempo debito


----------



## vota DC (5 Luglio 2018)

Appena finito.
Confermo che è più facile dei suoi predecessori. Ad esempio in vice city c'erano missioni rognose come quella delle macchinine sabotatrici nel sito edile qui invece erano tutte più facili.
Come effetto novità è molto meglio del 4. Il 4 viene dopo San Andreas e ha tolto le statistiche e il controllo di territorio da parte delle bande senza aggiungere niente. Nel 5 le statistiche sono state fatte meglio che in San Andreas e vengono introdotti i poteri speciali e la possibilità di cambiare da un personaggio all'altro. Un seguito deve introdurre qualcosa di nuovo più che essere un remake semplificato con grafica migliore, quindi devo dire che il 5 è un ottimo seguito. Peccato solo che non hanno fatto qualcosa in più per le bande e per il guadagno all'infuori delle missioni rapina.


----------



## sballotello (5 Luglio 2018)

Avevo letto gta vi.. Avevo già l'orgasmo


----------



## tonilovin93 (5 Luglio 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Avevo letto gta vi.. Avevo già l'orgasmo



Ahaha smettela che mi fate illudere


----------



## Miro (14 Settembre 2018)

Sono passati ormai quasi 5 anni dalla sua uscita e per pura coincidenza proprio in questi giorni nell'ahime ormai poco tempo libero che ho sto rigiocandomi GTA 5 in maniera molto più "tranquilla", per godermi di nuovo la storyline, l'ambientazione, i personaggi ect...ma che gioco è? ancora oggi da le piste a tanti presunti "titoloni" di questi anni.  D'altronde stiamo parlando di un gioco che è da 5 anni DI FILA nelle classifiche mensili di diversi Paesi dei giochi più venduti  un capolavoro che sarà sicuramente superato dal prossimo GTA.

A proposito di questo, GTA 6 è sicuramente in sviluppo; già l'anno scorso erano stati scovati in rete curriculum di attori e stuntman in cui era scritto espressamente che avevano fatto doppiaggio e motion capture per Grand Theft Auto 6. In rete inoltre circola anche un leak a quanto pare attendibile, che afferma che il nome in codice del gioco sarebbe "project americas" e lo vedrebbe ambientato a Vice City con possibilità di un'altra città latinoamericana.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Settembre 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Sono passati ormai quasi 5 anni dalla sua uscita e per pura coincidenza proprio in questi giorni nell'ahime ormai poco tempo libero che ho sto rigiocandomi GTA 5 in maniera molto più "tranquilla", per godermi di nuovo la storyline, l'ambientazione, i personaggi ect...ma che gioco è? ancora oggi da le piste a tanti presunti "titoloni" di questi anni.  D'altronde stiamo parlando di un gioco che è da 5 anni DI FILA nelle classifiche mensili di diversi Paesi dei giochi più venduti  un capolavoro che sarà sicuramente superato dal prossimo GTA.
> 
> A proposito di questo, GTA 6 è sicuramente in sviluppo; già l'anno scorso erano stati scovati in rete curriculum di attori e stuntman in cui era scritto espressamente che avevano fatto doppiaggio e motion capture per Grand Theft Auto 6. In rete inoltre circola anche un leak a quanto pare attendibile, che afferma che il nome in codice del gioco sarebbe "project americas" e lo vedrebbe ambientato a Vice City con possibilità di un'altra città latinoamericana.



GTA 5 è nella prima pagina dei giochi più venduti di Steam da quando è uscito, sta cosa è pazzesca. Solo Skyrim lo supera in fatto di vendite e di data di uscita.


----------



## tonilovin93 (14 Settembre 2018)

Smettetela di alzare il thread che mi fate morire d. Infarto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2018)

Ho iniziato a giocarlo da pochi giorni, sono arrivato alla presentazione di Trevor. Per ora per me è un gioco veramente noiosissimo e senza mordente. Cambia un po' registro col proseguo?

Ho apprezzato molto di più saint row the third, inizio subito col botto, divertentissimo e con trama scanzonata che fa il suo dovere e ti prende fin da subito. GTA 5 ad ora è moscio da paura.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato a giocarlo da pochi giorni, sono arrivato alla presentazione di Trevor. Per ora per me è un gioco veramente noiosissimo e senza mordente. Cambia un po' registro col proseguo?
> 
> Ho apprezzato molto di più saint row the third, inizio subito col botto, divertentissimo e con trama scanzonata che fa il suo dovere e ti prende fin da subito. GTA 5 ad ora è moscio da paura.


Strano, a me è piaciuto molto. Con Trevor sì, la trama ha sicuramente un "esplosione" rispetto all'inizio, ma non ti posso svelare altro per non spoilerare. Ti dico solo che ci saranno molti momento esilaranti.


----------

